# Confusa ...



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2011)

Non so cosa mi aspetto dallo scrivere in questo forum.. forse ho solo bisogno di raccontare.
Ho trent'anni, da otto anni insieme al mio compagno, da tre convivo. Non è mai stata una storia semplice, ci sono molte differenze tra noi, ma ho sempre pensato accanto a lui il mio futuro, la mia famiglia.
Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio. Fino ad allora c'eravamo scambiati solo qualche parola, in modo piacevole. Un uomo molto attraente, tanto che ogni tanto fantasticavo un pò, non seriamente. 
Insomma... è iniziato tutto in modo abbastanza improvviso e inaspettato, confidandoci di essere reciprocamente una tentazione l'uno per l'altra.
E tutto è stato come una scossa elettrica, emozioni e sensazioni intensissime, con lui ho riscoperto la mia sessualità, mi son sentita valorizzata, bella e sensuale. La cosa è diventata sempre più intensa.. ci si vedeva poco, ma tantissimi messaggi, e poi si è scivolati non so come nel sentimento.. e mi diceva cose stupende, che nessuno mai mi aveva detto, diceva che avrebbe voluto passare la sua vita con me e via dicendo, ma che non voleva far soffrire il figlio. 
Sinceramente io ero confusa... perchè mai nella vita ho provato quest'attrazione per un uomo, di quelle che ti rivoltano lo stomaco.. di quelle che uno sogna di vivere in maniera libera.. ma anche mi rendevo conto di non conoscerlo affatto. Io non sono mai stata una da colpi di testa, questo mio aver ceduto mi disorientava.
Dopo ogni nostro incontro fisico lui si allontanava per un pò, era freddo e distaccato, salvo dopo qualche tempo tornare con impeto.. ha tentato di rompere più volte, e io ho sempre rispettato la sua scelta. La prima volta perchè ha detto di non riuscire a sostenere la cosa a livello sentimentale e perchè voleva concentrarsi nel recupero del rapporto con sua moglie. E quella volta un pò il colpo l'ho accusato.. continuavo a pensare a lui, guardavo il telefono mille volte al giorno sperando in un suo messaggio.. e allo stesso tempo speravo con tutte le mie forze di non incrociarlo per caso, per evitare che dentro mi si scatenasse tutto l'impeto di sensazioni che facevano vibrare il mio corpo... 
E proprio quando avevo cominciato a pensarci di meno, lui si è fatto risentire, e il tutto è ripreso. Il patto era solo sesso. E così siamo andati avanti, in maniera sempre più spinta. E ancora Incontro-allontanamento-riavvicinamento-incontro-rottura (da parte sua)- ricontatto (da parte sua)- riavvicinamento ecc. La seconda volta che ha voluto rompere, gli ho chiesto di cancellare il mio numero.. ma non l'ha fatto e si è fatto risentire. La terza volta non gli ho chiesto più niente.. gli ho detto 'vediamo quanto dura stavolta' e dopo due settimane è tornato.
Io l'ho sempre riaccolto, semplicemente perchè non riesco a resistergli... il sesso con lui è una cosa unica, ogni cellula del mio corpo al solo vederlo va in fibrillazione.
Con il mio compagno tutto va avanti come sempre. I primi momenti ho avuto grossi dubbi, sensi di colpa.. oscillavo continuamente dal sentirmi una m....., a considerare che in fondo che male c'era se mi prendevo ogni tanto un pezzo di felicità senza far male a nessuno.. perchè privarmi di questi pochi momenti unici - mi dicevo, perchè non vivere questa attrazione pazzesca... 
Ora è un momento di distacco, e so che fra poco tornerà da me. Io questa volta lo aspetto... non so se per me è solo sesso o se in parte sono coinvolta... Ma anche se fosse solo sesso.. non va bene. 
Non va bene perchè la mia scelta ora è un'altra.
So perfettamente che sono io a doverla fare finita, a non rispondergli quando mi cercherà, perchè lui - lo ha già dimostrato - tornerà sempre da me. Sto pensando questa volta di rispondergli diversamente.. di essere io a dirgli basta e di non cedere. Perchè mi sono accorta che non è vero che non faccio male a nessuno.. faccio male soprattutto a me stessa.
Io non sono questa vigliacca.


----------



## Nordica (21 Settembre 2011)

non sposare il tuo compagno!

con questo vicino di casa non avrai mai nulla di serio. 

ti va bene così?

solo sesso quando a lui va ed e libero? 

magari lui ha ancora qualcun'altra oltre a te.

ma tu non lo saprai mai, perché intanto sei solo uno svago per lui.

tanto sposato e con figli!

ma dico!!! questi uomini non hanno paura che l'amante fa una scenata e racconta tutto alla moglie???

in che mondo viviamo???

scusa, non ce l'ho con te. sono solo arrabbiata perché sposata con figli!


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi aspetto dallo scrivere in questo forum.. forse ho solo bisogno di raccontare.
> Ho trent'anni, da otto anni insieme al mio compagno, da tre convivo. Non è mai stata una storia semplice, ci sono molte differenze tra noi, ma ho sempre pensato accanto a lui il mio futuro, la mia famiglia.
> Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio. Fino ad allora c'eravamo scambiati solo qualche parola, in modo piacevole. Un uomo molto attraente, tanto che ogni tanto fantasticavo un pò, non seriamente.
> Insomma... è iniziato tutto in modo abbastanza improvviso e inaspettato, confidandoci di essere reciprocamente una tentazione l'uno per l'altra.
> ...


Benvenuta, per uscirne velocemente e nel migliore dei modi devi chiedere all'utente Elisa. Sono certo saprà aiutarti alla grande!

P.S.
L'amore nelle storie adulterine è un miraggio, una scusa che ci diamo per andare avanti. Ma sai meglio di me che in realtà l'amore (se esiste), stà altrove.

Lascio il compito di risponderti in maniera esaustive a utenti più giovani e volenterosi, perchè io ormai vado avanti di copi/incolla dei miei vecchi thread.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi aspetto dallo scrivere in questo forum.. forse ho solo bisogno di raccontare.
> Ho trent'anni, da otto anni insieme al mio compagno, da tre convivo. Non è mai stata una storia semplice, ci sono molte differenze tra noi, ma ho sempre pensato accanto a lui il mio futuro, la mia famiglia.
> Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio. Fino ad allora c'eravamo scambiati solo qualche parola, in modo piacevole. Un uomo molto attraente, tanto che ogni tanto fantasticavo un pò, non seriamente.
> Insomma... è iniziato tutto in modo abbastanza improvviso e inaspettato, confidandoci di essere reciprocamente una tentazione l'uno per l'altra.
> ...


Sarebbe interessare sapere cosa ne pensano quelli convinti che non inizi il tutto da moti pelvici....

Eleono'....ma vatte a nasconne e portati i tuoi colleghi de forum e de capoccia......

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessare sapere cosa ne pensano quelli convinti che non inizi il tutto da moti pelvici....
> 
> Eleono'....ma vatte a nasconne...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah


Mai messo in dubbio che il tradimento risvegli le emozioni adolescenziali, non è una novità. Poi che uno le scambi per l'amore eterno e puro è un altro discorso.


----------



## Nordica (21 Settembre 2011)

mi fanno incavolare quando poi danno la colpa al figlio!

non voglio fare soffrire mio figliolo!

mentre si fanno tutte le vicine di casa volonterose!

ma che ti frega a te di tuo figlio!

dillo che stai bene come stai, con una schiava (moglie) che ti cucina, lava e stira ed una ragazzina/donna che ti fa sentire un ragazzino rinnato!

perché appena l'amante diventa moglie, cambia la storia. altro che sentimento e passione, poi la amante diventa la schiava e lui va a cercarsi unanuova' libera' da infastidire.


scusa, ma oggi sono un po' alterata!


----------



## Eliade (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio.


 Ma non incontri mai la moglie per strada? :unhappy:

Comunque cosa ti fa credere che quest'uomo provi dei sentimenti per te? Il fatto che ogni tot ritorni? Che ti dicesse _cose stupende che nessuno mai ti aveva detto _? Che _avrebbe voluto passare la sua vita con te_?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Mica era riferito a te che hai sempre avuto l'onesta' di ammettere le cose come vanno....

infatti il messaggio era per eleonora...e per quelli che se la raccontano...


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessare sapere cosa ne pensano quelli convinti che non inizi il tutto da moti pelvici....
> 
> Eleono'....ma vatte a nasconne e portati i tuoi colleghi de forum e de capoccia......
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah


Eccomi Dottor Sterminator
Penso che nel caso specifico la tua teoria si sposi alla perfezione.
Vedremo nel tempo se questo tradimento rimarrà concentrato nella regione compresa tra ombelico e ginocchia.

Devo nascondermi per non pensarla come te?
Ti regalo una perla biografica, anche se detesto parlare di me.
Con la persona con cui ho tradito sono passati anni prima che ci si toccasse.
Ma il tradimento, dentro di me,  è iniziato la seconda volta che gli ho fatto l occhiolino.
Certo che se secondo te, il tradimento dipende da dove sta il pisello.. siamo davvero su due rette parallele.
Pazienza.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Eccomi Dottor Sterminator
> Penso che nel caso specifico la tua teoria si sposi alla perfezione.
> Vedremo nel tempo se questo tradimento rimarrà concentrato nella regione compresa tra ombelico e ginocchia.
> 
> ...


Devo controllare la mia tastiera, perche' ho il dubbio che scriva in aramaico....

le mie teorie te le sei formate solo tu nella tua testa, come una Gestalt sballata....

gli studi non li ho condotti io, non essendo psico-tera etcetc, pero' ho letto gli studi di gente se permetti piu' quotata nel mondo di un certo nick Eleanor che non ha frequentato migliaia di persone e che me sa che non conosce benissimo cos'e' il principio di piacere ed il principio di realta'...

compri' o te devo fa' un disegnino...

principio di piacere.....anche nel tuo caso....

fatte un favore, se non voj legge tomi, gugla almeno......oseno' esci allo scoperto e tira fuori i tuoi titoli accademici...

io sto qua per imparare, eventualmente...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi aspetto dallo scrivere in questo forum.. forse ho solo bisogno di raccontare.
> Ho trent'anni, da otto anni insieme al mio compagno, da tre convivo. Non è mai stata una storia semplice, ci sono molte differenze tra noi, ma ho sempre pensato accanto a lui il mio futuro, la mia famiglia.
> Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio. Fino ad allora c'eravamo scambiati solo qualche parola, in modo piacevole. Un uomo molto attraente, tanto che ogni tanto fantasticavo un pò, non seriamente.
> Insomma... è iniziato tutto in modo abbastanza improvviso e inaspettato, confidandoci di essere reciprocamente una tentazione l'uno per l'altra.
> ...


Allora, considerazioni in ordine sparso:

Scordati che lui lasci la moglie per te.

Scordati che lui resista a stare per più di un tot di mesi senza ricontattarti.

La prossima volta che lui se ne esce con frasi baci perugina stile: _Voglio stare tutta la vita con te_ dovresti rispondergli con qualcosa: _Io invece con te ci stò perchè mi fai godere, solo per questo, quindi smettila con queste frasi da baci perugina che non ci credi neanche te_

Su queste basi, perchè non continuare a vederlo e continuare a fare del buon sesso ? Perchè sentirsi vigliacca ? Perchè convivi con un altro ? Lascialo.......Basta poco che ce vò.....


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Devo controllare la mia tastiera, perche' ho il dubbio che scriva in aramaico....
> 
> le mie teorie te le sei formate solo tu nella tua testa, come una Gestalt sballata....
> 
> ...


io le TUE teorie , la massimo le ho tirate fuori quotandoti.
visto che tu citi me, io cito te.
non voglio scomodare nessun accademico, visto che non ho lo spessore di stare a comprendere chi espone una teoria su una certa statistica di studio, visto che io non rientro tra quelle migliaia di persone osservate
e comunque con la presunzione che, guardandomi dal di dentro, ne so piu io di me che fior di dottori e di chi li ha letti ( e li copia incolla qui)
io conosco piacere e realtà almeno quanto te e tanto quanto i noti che ti piace nominare.
non ho titoli accademici.
ma ho la mia esperienza, i miei dubbi e le mie opinioni.
tanto mi basta per dire la mia, e fintanto che antepongo un SECONDO ME, mi sento tranquilla, cosa che tu sembra non riesci a fare.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> io le TUE teorie , la massimo le ho tirate fuori quotandoti.
> visto che tu citi me, io cito te.
> non voglio scomodare nessun accademico, visto che non ho lo spessore di stare a comprendere chi espone una teoria su una certa statistica di studio, visto che io non rientro tra quelle migliaia di persone osservate
> e comunque con la presunzione che, guardandomi dal di dentro, ne so piu io di me che fior di dottori e di chi li ha letti ( e li copia incolla qui)
> ...


Quindi non hai titoli? pero' anche senza titoli di sorta, nun me pare complicato capire che se un tale si e' formato le sue convinzioni su certi studi canonici che hanno impostato i settori cheineriscono a questo forum, il secondo me a che serve?

per te sarei politicamente piu' corretto se mettessi sempre secondo Bauman, Galimberti, Freud?

beh so' secoli che li cito.... te serve un master per includerli per default insieme alla mia firma??


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi non hai titoli? pero' anche senza titoli di sorta, nun me pare complicato capire che se un tale si e' formato le sue convinzioni su certi studi canonici che hanno impostato i settori cheineriscono a questo forum, il secondo me a che serve?
> 
> per te sarei politicamente piu' corretto che mettessi sempre secondo Bauman, Galimberti, Freud?
> 
> beh so' secoli che li cito.... te serve un master per includerli per default insieme alla mia firma??



Io apprezzo molto le tue citazioni. Per lo meno sono gli unici tralci scritti in italiano.
Per me saresti piu corretto se evitassi di attaccare le persone.
Il "secondo me" è solo per dire che quello che scrivo è solo una mia opinione.
Se tu non ne hai una tua e ti serve attingere a degli studiosi, ben venga.
Ma i tuoi copia incolla, almeno qui, non hanno piu spessore di un qualcosa espresso in seguito alla propria esperienza.
Se secondo i signori che leggi, alle basi del tradimento c'è la ricerca del piacere e tu sei d accordo con loro. bene.
SECONDO ME non è sempre cosi.
E' questo il tuo problema? Che secondo la mia esperienza non funziona sempre cosi?
Ed il fatto che lo dica, per te, è una sfida alle teorie che riporti con ctrl+c e ctrl+v ?

Davvero non ti capisco.
E comunque, pazienza!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, considerazioni in ordine sparso:
> 
> Scordati che lui lasci la moglie per te.
> 
> ...


Lo so che non lascerà mai la moglie per me... come so che mi ricontatterà.
All'inizio ci ho creduto, a quelle frasi da 'bacio perugina', chi non ha mai sperato di vivere un amore così totale con passione a mille.. Ma ho capito abbastanza presto che l'intensità del suo amore era direttamente proporzionale al suo desiderio..
Credo che lui le vivesse realmente, quelle sensazioni che mi scriveva, ma penso anche che fosse il primo a confonderne l'origine. Poi che abbia scelto realmente di non 'coinvolgersi' di più o che non gli passasse comunque per il cervello, questo non lo so.
In ogni caso.. questo fuoco tra noi non si è mai affievolito e nonostante tutti i 'va e vieni' l'attrazione è fortissima, ed è una cosa che tuttora non riesco a spiegare.. vorrei scivolare via...
Ma nonostante sia incredibile il sesso, io non potrei mai accontentarmi di questo in un rapporto, non voglio.
Se fossi sola potrei portarla avanti ancora per un pò.. ma sarebbe tempo a fondo perduto, cosa potrei costruire su queste basi? Tanti ricordi di grandiose scopate, scusa la volgarità, e poi?
Oltretutto non sono sola, ed escludendo l'opzione di portare avanti una sorta di 'doppia vita' (il fatto che io non sia tranquilla e continui a cercare risposte/giustificazioni/spiegazioni circa la mia situazione me lo fa escludere), non vedo (non voglio) altre soluzioni che continuare con il mio compagno, cercando di essere una persona migliore e impegnandomi all'interno di questo rapporto.
Una scelta fatta anche dopo aver valutato di lasciarlo e ripartire da sola, chiaramente, perchè il mio cedere alla tentazione ha evidenziato le mancanze della mia relazione (di cui già ero consapevole, ovviamente, ma che non pensavo comportassero una mia fragilità..).


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Io apprezzo molto le tue citazioni. Per lo meno sono gli unici tralci scritti in italiano.
> Per me saresti piu corretto se evitassi di attaccare le persone.
> Il "secondo me" è solo per dire che quello che scrivo è solo una mia opinione.
> Se tu non ne hai una tua e ti serve attingere a degli studiosi, ben venga.
> ...


E' da frustrati aggrapparsi ad errori dovuti a fretta e a non rilettura...:mrgreen:

almeno de te se po' di' che l'itagliano correggiuto lo conosci...

e' gia' tanto, comunque...ammetto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' da frustrati aggraparsi ad errori dovuti a fretta e a non rilettura...:mrgreen:
> 
> almeno de te se po' di' che l'itagliano correggiuto lo conosci...
> 
> ...


Non mi riferisco ai refusi, che anche io lascio senza correggere..
Mi riferisco al romanesco ( ? ) che usi per scrivere.
Faccio fatica a capire cosa vuoi dire.
Anche se a volte, è fatica sprecata.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco ai refusi, che anche io lascio senza correggere..
> Mi riferisco al romanesco ( ? ) che usi per scrivere.
> Faccio fatica a capire cosa vuoi dire.
> Anche se a volte, è fatica sprecata.


e damo la colpa ar romanesco...:rotfl:


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

:rotfl: :rotfl:

ne hai dimenticate due.
e anche questi:
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ne hai dimenticate due.
> e anche questi:
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


so' calibrate in base alla circostanza.... e me parevano eccessive...

sei na' palla...


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> so' calibrate in base alla circostanza.... e me parevano eccessive...
> 
> sei na' palla...


tu invece sei davvero uno spasso.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi aspetto dallo scrivere in questo forum.. forse ho solo bisogno di raccontare.
> Ho trent'anni, da otto anni insieme al mio compagno, da tre convivo. Non è mai stata una storia semplice, ci sono molte differenze tra noi, ma ho sempre pensato accanto a lui il mio futuro, la mia famiglia.
> Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio. Fino ad allora c'eravamo scambiati solo qualche parola, in modo piacevole. Un uomo molto attraente, tanto che ogni tanto fantasticavo un pò, non seriamente.
> Insomma... è iniziato tutto in modo abbastanza improvviso e inaspettato, confidandoci di essere reciprocamente una tentazione l'uno per l'altra.
> ...


Non sei vigliacca, sei semplicemente un'egoista.
Prima avevi i sensi di colpa perché ti eri trovata in una situazione che andava contro i tuoi valori e il tuo modo di pensare. Poi alla fine anche il ladro non si fa più scrupoli quando deve derubare un appartamento. Magari la prima volta lo fa per necessità. Poi vede che alla fine è facile, porta profitto e la fa franca e quindi continua senza problemi.
Io non ti consiglierei mai di prendere una decisione sulla tua storia ufficiale..Ma se quest'uomo sessualmente ti porta in paradiso, forse vuol dire che il paradiso col tuo compagno non lo raggiungerai mai se dopo 8 anni non l'avevi mai toccato. Riflettici

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> tu invece sei davvero uno spasso.


come te disse er tuo amichetto dopo l'intimita'...

:mexican::mexican::mexican::carneval::carneval::carneval:

(mo' ce stanno bene...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so che non lascerà mai la moglie per me... come so che mi ricontatterà.
> All'inizio ci ho creduto, a quelle frasi da 'bacio perugina', chi non ha mai sperato di vivere un amore così totale con passione a mille.. Ma ho capito abbastanza presto che l'intensità del suo amore era direttamente proporzionale al suo desiderio..
> Credo che lui le vivesse realmente, quelle sensazioni che mi scriveva, ma penso anche che fosse il primo a confonderne l'origine. Poi che abbia scelto realmente di non 'coinvolgersi' di più o che non gli passasse comunque per il cervello, questo non lo so.
> In ogni caso.. questo fuoco tra noi non si è mai affievolito e nonostante tutti i 'va e vieni' l'attrazione è fortissima, ed è una cosa che tuttora non riesco a spiegare.. vorrei scivolare via...
> ...


Lo scoprire di essere fragili e corruttibili è sempre uno shock.
che si mischia con le emozioni che ti fa vivere ...
C'è chi riesce a trovare un equilibrio e con la fortuna di non essere scoperto, cerca di trarre solo il buono.
C'è chi però perde tutto.
Quello che pero succede sempre è che è inutile dare consigli, che comunque si decide sempre per sè.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Mi riferisco al romanesco ( ? ) che usi per scrivere.


Piccolo OT Lessicale.

L'unica cosa che conosco di romanesco sono i carciofi e le fave.

Voi avete mai sentito qualcuno parlare il Milanesco, o il Bolognesco, o il Baresco ????? Credo di NO 

A Roma si parla il ROMANO, che è la LINGUA del Belli e di Trilussa, e non il romanesco.

Fine OT


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Piccolo OT Lessicale.
> 
> L'unica cosa che conosco di romanesco sono i carciofi e le fave.
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Sole (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so che fra poco tornerà da me. Io questa volta lo aspetto... non so se per me è solo sesso o se in parte sono coinvolta... Ma anche se fosse solo sesso.. non va bene.
> Non va bene perchè la mia scelta ora è un'altra.
> So perfettamente che sono io a doverla fare finita, a non rispondergli quando mi cercherà, perchè lui - lo ha già dimostrato - tornerà sempre da me. Sto pensando questa volta di rispondergli diversamente.. di essere io a dirgli basta e di non cedere. Perchè mi sono accorta che non è vero che non faccio male a nessuno.. faccio male soprattutto a me stessa.
> Io non sono questa vigliacca.


Sì, penso anch'io che tu debba farla finita con il tuo vicino di casa.

Io mi sono trovata in una situazione simile alla tua. Ero in un momento critico con mio marito e la persona con cui lo tradivo risvegliava in me sensazioni molto forti, soprattutto a livello cerebrale. Poi, dopo una fase di idillio iniziale, ho capito che in lui risvegliavo sensazioni ben diverse e l'ho tagliato senza pensarci due volte.

Per farlo e mantenermi coerente nella mia decisione ho attinto al mio orgoglio e al mio amor proprio. Ma credo che l'essere stata tradita da mio marito mi abbia aiutato in questo. Ero molto arrabbiata e non avrei mai accettato l'idea di essere usata da un uomo e ridotta a un capriccio sessuale, così come non lo accetterei adesso.

Cerca di far leva su questo, sulla tua dignità, sul tuo valore. Valorizzati, non lasciare che un uomo ti renda mentalmente schiava di una relazione che non ti appaga totalmente. E, soprattutto, rifletti sul tuo matrimonio, cerca di capire qual è stata la molla che ti ha spinto a tradire tuo marito, fai il bilancio dei punti di forza del tuo matrimonio e degli aspetti che ti lasciano insoddisfatta. Dialoga più che puoi con il tuo compagno... investire sul tuo rapporto può aiutarti a trovare superfluo tutto il resto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Lo scoprire di essere fragili e corruttibili è sempre uno shock.
> che si mischia con le emozioni che ti fa vivere ...
> C'è chi riesce a trovare un equilibrio e con la fortuna di non essere scoperto, cerca di trarre solo il buono.
> C'è chi però perde tutto.
> Quello che pero succede sempre è che è inutile dare consigli, che comunque si decide sempre per sè.


Brava bel post!


----------



## Eliade (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so che non lascerà mai la moglie per me... come so che mi ricontatterà.
> All'inizio ci ho creduto, a quelle frasi da 'bacio perugina', chi non ha mai sperato di vivere un amore così totale con passione a mille.


 ehm...vale se l'ho pensato solo fino ai 20 anni? :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, considerazioni in ordine sparso:
> 
> Scordati che lui lasci la moglie per te.
> 
> ...


Condivido.
E mi viene in mente una tattica fantastica per fare sì che lui si allontani per sempre...
Basta che lei gli dica "Oh sì anche io vorrei vivere con te per sempre... lascia tua moglie e sposiamoci noi due!!!"


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so che non lascerà mai la moglie per me... come so che mi ricontatterà.
> All'inizio ci ho creduto, a quelle frasi da 'bacio perugina', chi non ha mai sperato di vivere un amore così totale con passione a mille.. Ma ho capito abbastanza presto che l'intensità del suo amore era direttamente proporzionale al suo desiderio..
> Credo che lui le vivesse realmente, quelle sensazioni che mi scriveva, ma penso anche che fosse il primo a confonderne l'origine. Poi che abbia scelto realmente di non 'coinvolgersi' di più o che non gli passasse comunque per il cervello, questo non lo so.
> In ogni caso.. questo fuoco tra noi non si è mai affievolito e nonostante tutti i 'va e vieni' l'attrazione è fortissima, ed è una cosa che tuttora non riesco a spiegare.. vorrei scivolare via...
> ...


Sai, la passione sessuale può essere travolgente... bè, sì, lo sai... 
Ma non ha necessariamente una spiegazione profonda che implichi una fondamentale compatibilità tra le persone che la esperiscono.
Stai vivendo esperienze erotiche speciali, ma che difficilmente -succede, ma è raro e da quello che scrivi non mi sembra il tuo caso- difficilmente, dicevo, sottointendono qualcosa di più.

Ti leggo comunque molto lucida, anche se confusa... secondo me sei già sulla buona strada per decidere che cosa vuoi fare... in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Andy (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi aspetto dallo scrivere in questo forum.. forse ho solo bisogno di raccontare.
> Ho trent'anni, da otto anni insieme al mio compagno, da tre convivo. Non è mai stata una storia semplice, ci sono molte differenze tra noi, ma ho sempre pensato accanto a lui il mio futuro, la mia famiglia.
> Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio. Fino ad allora c'eravamo scambiati solo qualche parola, in modo piacevole. Un uomo molto attraente, tanto che ogni tanto fantasticavo un pò, non seriamente.
> Insomma... è iniziato tutto in modo abbastanza improvviso e inaspettato, confidandoci di essere reciprocamente una tentazione l'uno per l'altra.
> ...


E' chiaro: quello fa solo sesso con te, non ti ama.
Ma è un uomo stupido perchè è tuo vicino.
Tu non otterrai di più, e lui rischia il matrimonio: bella storia


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2011)

fai un favore al tuo compagno e lascialo libero di andarsene per la sua strada. 
libero di trovarsi una persona vera, sincera, corretta e che lo ami per davvero.
e se non ti senti una vigliacca...forse ti sbagli


----------



## Andy (22 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> fai un favore al tuo compagno e lascialo libero di andarsene per la sua strada.
> libero di trovarsi una persona vera, sincera, corretta e che lo ami per davvero.
> e se non ti senti una vigliacca...forse ti sbagli


Quoto, il tuo compagno, senza saperlo sta anche perdendo tempo: dovrebbe essere libero di sapere di continuare a cercare un'altra persona in cui credere. E' un atto di egoismo, perchè ti fa comodo anche avere lui, senza che lui ne sappia nulla.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> fai un favore al tuo compagno e lascialo libero di andarsene per la sua strada.
> libero di trovarsi una persona vera, sincera, corretta e che lo ami per davvero.
> e se non ti senti una vigliacca...forse ti sbagli


Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?
Appena fai una cazzata, amen, finito. Anzi no, magari se la fai una sola volta e poi comprendi e capisci, allora va bene.. (non il massimo ma, comunque lo accettiamo..).. ma se la fai più di una volta, la stessa, allora no... oppure va benino anche se la ripeti più volte prima di capire...due, tre... quante volte, prima di arrivare all'inaccettabile?  Qual è il limite?
Quindi se si ama davvero una persona, è inammissibile provare attrazione per un'altra? o è ammissibile, ma è inammissibile se ti ci scontri e la vivi? Dov'è la linea di confine? C'è un giusto e sbagliato tout court?? E se hai figli è meno accettabile?? In base a quale regola?? 
Magari si tratta di una linea sottile e molto personale...
E' vero, ho tradito il mio compagno.. perchè escludere a priori che io lo ami davvero?
Non gli ho mai fatto mancare il mio sostegno, il mio appoggio, la mia presenza, il mio amore, il mio affetto. Non dal suo punto di vista, almeno, che è quello che conta. Ci sono persone che antepongono il loro lavoro ad un rapporto, o che sono scostanti e cattive, o che vivono il rapporto per interesse ma, dato che non tradiscono, sicuramente sono più vere e corrette di me.. e amano per davvero??
In questa occasione egoista senz'altro.. scorretta pure. Anche troia.. ma sì, prendiamoci tutto. 
Ma se non lo amassi, non avrei ragione di continuare con lui.. e soprattutto di tagliare i ponti con l'altro.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?
> Appena fai una cazzata, amen, finito. Anzi no, magari se la fai una sola volta e poi comprendi e capisci, allora va bene.. (non il massimo ma, comunque lo accettiamo..).. ma se la fai più di una volta, la stessa, allora no... oppure va benino anche se la ripeti più volte prima di capire...due, tre... quante volte, prima di arrivare all'inaccettabile?  Qual è il limite?
> Quindi se si ama davvero una persona, è inammissibile provare attrazione per un'altra? o è ammissibile, ma è inammissibile se ti ci scontri e la vivi? Dov'è la linea di confine? C'è un giusto e sbagliato tout court?? E se hai figli è meno accettabile?? In base a quale regola??
> Magari si tratta di una linea sottile e molto personale...
> ...


Penso che tutte queste domande siano l'essenza stessa del forum, no?

Io non ti ci vedo nella parte della povera donna indifesa che viene corteggiata e cede alle lusinghe del vicino cattivo;
Se hai scopato con lui, è perchè volevi farlo, punto.
Certe cose non succedono - a meno che tu non sia stata violentata - e non mi sembra.

L'unica cosa che ti consiglierei è di lasciare il tuo compagno, o comunque metterlo nelle condizioni di scegliere se continuare con te o no, perchè tu adesso stai scegliendo per entrambi, e non è giusto. 

Poi che tu lo definisca amore, ci sta tutto, non sono nessuno per giudicare, no?
Però è la TUA definizione di amore, non quella del tuo compagno, che magari ne ha una diversa...

Al limite il vicino tienilo per giocarci, e fine.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Penso che tutte queste domande siano l'essenza stessa del forum, no?
> 
> Io non ti ci vedo nella parte della povera donna indifesa che viene corteggiata e cede alle lusinghe del vicino cattivo;
> Se hai scopato con lui, è perchè volevi farlo, punto.
> ...


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?
> Appena fai una cazzata, amen, finito. Anzi no, magari se la fai una sola volta e poi comprendi e capisci, allora va bene.. (non il massimo ma, comunque lo accettiamo..).. ma se la fai più di una volta, la stessa, allora no... oppure va benino anche se la ripeti più volte prima di capire...due, tre... quante volte, prima di arrivare all'inaccettabile?  Qual è il limite?
> Quindi se si ama davvero una persona, è inammissibile provare attrazione per un'altra? o è ammissibile, ma è inammissibile se ti ci scontri e la vivi? Dov'è la linea di confine? C'è un giusto e sbagliato tout court?? E se hai figli è meno accettabile?? In base a quale regola??
> Magari si tratta di una linea sottile e molto personale...
> ...


Cara,
Non sei qui per giustificarti.
Non sei tui per confessare i tuoi peccati.
Se ti va di vivere in un certo modo, ok...
Ti si dice solo che questo modo può portare a conseguenze molto dolorose agli ignari partner.
Ma il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza...
Però perchè ti tieni il tuo compagno?
Non sarebbe più liberatorio, andare a vivere per conto tuo, e fare di loro due, degli amici importanti?
Magari sei semplicemente una donna non fatta per vivere la coppia tradizionale eh?
Io so di essere un fallimento totale come marito tradizionale...
Ma se mi sposo con la donna giusta per me, sarà un successo enorme!
Pensa...libero io e libera lei...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Penso che tutte queste domande siano l'essenza stessa del forum, no?
> 
> Io non ti ci vedo nella parte della povera donna indifesa che viene corteggiata e cede alle lusinghe del vicino cattivo;
> Se hai scopato con lui, è perchè volevi farlo, punto.
> ...


Non mi sono mai definita una vittima delle circostanze. O almeno non mi pare.
Non credo che la sincerità sia un valore sempre e comunque, soprattutto se diventa uno scaricarsi i sensi di colpa. Una volta capito che è un errore, ed una strada che non voglio percorrere, perchè metterlo al corrente di questo mio sbandamento? 
La mia non è una scelta di comodo, tant'è che gli ho sempre detto (mooooolto prima di tempi sospetti) che in caso lui mi avesse tradita e si fosse pentito, non avrebbe dovuto dirmi niente. Io so che non sarei in grado di perdonare.. (e infatti non perdonerò mai me stessa).. o forse ci passerei sopra, ma non dimenticherei mai... e inevitabilmente rovinerei tutto. Per me meglio non sapere. Se mi ama e non è contato nulla, allora che si tenga il senso di colpa e agisca per 'farsi perdonare' (certo poi non è ammissibile che una persona 'sbagli' più volte e continuamente....allora è un altro discorso..), oppure che mi parli del rapporto e di cosa gli manca (non del tradimento) per risolvere insieme.
Io mi comporto con lui per come vorrei essere trattata io.
A volte secondo me condividere un peso non è sempre la scelta giusta..


----------



## Andy (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?
> Appena fai una cazzata, amen, finito. Anzi no, magari se la fai una sola volta e poi comprendi e capisci, allora va bene.. (non il massimo ma, comunque lo accettiamo..).. ma se la fai più di una volta, la stessa, allora no... oppure va benino anche se la ripeti più volte prima di capire...due, tre... quante volte, prima di arrivare all'inaccettabile?  Qual è il limite?
> Quindi se si ama davvero una persona, è inammissibile provare attrazione per un'altra? o è ammissibile, ma è inammissibile se ti ci scontri e la vivi? Dov'è la linea di confine? C'è un giusto e sbagliato tout court?? E se hai figli è meno accettabile?? In base a quale regola??
> Magari si tratta di una linea sottile e molto personale...
> ...


Bel ragionamento fila, ma c'è un piccolo particolare: lui sa quello che fai e che godi così tanto sessualmente con un altro??


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bel ragionamento fila, ma c'è un piccolo particolare: lui sa quello che fai e che godi così tanto sessualmente con un altro??


Da anni affronto questo problema con lui... ma fa parte di quello 0,01% della popolazione maschile (almeno credo) che non ritiene il sesso un aspetto fondamentale della coppia ... 
O meglio si rende conto che è importante, ma proprio non è nelle sue corde... Pensavo di averlo accettato e di avere trovato un equilibrio, uno dei tanti compromessi che si deve fare per far funzionare un rapporto. 
E' evidente che in fondo non era così... T_T
Tutto da rifare.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Settembre 2011)

Appunto, tu ti comporti per come vorresti essere trattata tu, 
ma lo sai il tuo compagno cosa vuole?

No...
Ma tu stai decidendo anche per lui.

Non so... non cadere nell'errore di pensare che quello che vada bene per te vada bene anche per gli altri...
Inoltre...

Sei davvero convinta che sia stato un errore l'essere andata con il vicino?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi aspetto dallo scrivere in questo forum.. forse ho solo bisogno di raccontare.
> Ho trent'anni, da otto anni insieme al mio compagno, da tre convivo. Non è mai stata una storia semplice, ci sono molte differenze tra noi, ma ho sempre pensato accanto a lui il mio futuro, la mia famiglia.
> Qualche mese fa ho iniziata una relazione con il nostro vicino di casa, sposato e con un figlio. Fino ad allora c'eravamo scambiati solo qualche parola, in modo piacevole. Un uomo molto attraente, tanto che ogni tanto fantasticavo un pò, non seriamente.
> Insomma... è iniziato tutto in modo abbastanza improvviso e inaspettato, confidandoci di essere reciprocamente una tentazione l'uno per l'altra.
> ...



Buona sera.solo ora ho due minuti per leggerti,i commenti no.
Senza offesa bisogna essere proprio invorniti per pensare al vicino di casa come amante....confesso tantissimi anni fa'il pensiero,andando nella casa nuova l'ho avuto,ma l'ho fatto durare un attimo.
E'pura follia,,,con tanti uomini...proprio il vicino,.......mahhSono cose molto pericolose,senza via d'uscita,hai sbagliato.
Guardo che  non faccio la morale,io tradisco come te,ma molto lontano da casa......


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Da anni affronto questo problema con lui... ma fa parte di quello 0,01% della popolazione maschile (almeno credo) che non ritiene il sesso un aspetto fondamentale della coppia ...
> O meglio si rende conto che è importante, ma proprio non è nelle sue corde... Pensavo di averlo accettato e di avere trovato un equilibrio, uno dei tanti compromessi che si deve fare per far funzionare un rapporto.
> E' evidente che in fondo non era così... T_T
> Tutto da rifare.


Io invece sono partito bene e finito così...
Il sesso è solo una roba che si fa, a me non piace più, nè con te, nè con altri.
Se lui è così, bisogna lasciarlo perchè è così?
In fondo lui non ha colpa no?
Cara se non ho stimolo o voglia cosa ci posso fare?
Allora uno merita di venir abbandonato?
Io mi devo separare perchè mia moglie non fa più sesso con me, da più di tre anni?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Appunto, tu ti comporti per come vorresti essere trattata tu,
> ma lo sai il tuo compagno cosa vuole?
> 
> No...
> ...


Anche chi si nega a letto, decide per l'altra persona eh?
Essa deve rimanere zitta e buona a bocca asciutta...
Va ben così?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buona sera.solo ora ho due minuti per leggerti,i commenti no.
> Senza offesa bisogna essere proprio invorniti per pensare al vicino di casa come amante....confesso tantissimi anni fa'il pensiero,andando nella casa nuova l'ho avuto,ma l'ho fatto durare un attimo.
> E'pura follia,,,con tanti uomini...proprio il vicino,.......mahhSono cose molto pericolose,senza via d'uscita,hai sbagliato.
> Guardo che  non faccio la morale,io tradisco come te,ma molto lontano da casa......


e soprattutto le storie non durano mai più di tre mesi no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche chi si nega a letto, decide per l'altra persona eh?
> Essa deve rimanere zitta e buona a bocca asciutta...
> Va ben così?


Dipende dal risultato che vuole ottenere...

no casini --> silenzio
casini --> parla

concordi?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dipende dal risultato che vuole ottenere...
> 
> no casini --> silenzio
> casini --> parla
> ...


A che serve parlare?
Per me è sempre stato più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene.
Era un matrimonio: diritti e doveri.
Non una grande storia d'amore.
A me la parola moglie non piace, io amo compagna.

La mia unica parola è stata questa.
Ok.
Non mi vuoi?
Vado con altre.

Fine dei discorsi.


----------



## bastardo dentro (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?
> Appena fai una cazzata, amen, finito. Anzi no, magari se la fai una sola volta e poi comprendi e capisci, allora va bene.. (non il massimo ma, comunque lo accettiamo..).. ma se la fai più di una volta, la stessa, allora no... oppure va benino anche se la ripeti più volte prima di capire...due, tre... quante volte, prima di arrivare all'inaccettabile? Qual è il limite?
> Quindi se si ama davvero una persona, è inammissibile provare attrazione per un'altra? o è ammissibile, ma è inammissibile se ti ci scontri e la vivi? Dov'è la linea di confine? C'è un giusto e sbagliato tout court?? E se hai figli è meno accettabile?? In base a quale regola??
> Magari si tratta di una linea sottile e molto personale...
> ...


hai espresso perfettamente tutte i miei pnti interrogativi e le mie perplessità in merito a questo complessissimo argomento. Ma la frase in neretto è proprio ciò che mi nteressa approfondire di più. mi sono sempre fatto la stessa domanda che poni tu e non riesco a darmi una risposta univoca. Certo,  per fare un esempio nel contesto del Forum il marito di nordica non tradisce???? quello non è tradimento che porta a giustificare ogni scelta da parte di nordica stessa???. nel mio intimo la risposta è affermativa e non per giustificare che sono andato in giro a scopare ma perchè, più volte, nel contesto del mio lungo legame matrimoniale sono stato lasciato solo. so ciò che ho provato, cosa ho sentito. sono anche stato tradito nella vita (sebbene più giovane) e posso dire tranquillamente che le due sensazioni non erano differenti. così come i non traditori affermano che vengono addottte scuse per giustificare il tradimento (da parte dei traditori stessi) vale esattamente il discorso opposto molti - dietro una fedeltà solo sessuale - umiliano, deridono e non valorizzano il proprio uomo o la propria donna. Non è tradire???  C'è differenza ?? non sono nessuno per dare una risposta valida per tutti ma ai miei occhi (di traditore) non ce n'è molta.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nordica (22 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, non sei vigliacca sei solo disonesta,scorretta è un pò troppo troia.......!La tua felicità...alle spalle del tuo patner....ma non ti fai un pò schifo?


Oscuro, sei rimasto tale papale a come mi ricordavo di te!

baci...


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A che serve parlare?
> Per me è sempre stato più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene.
> Era un matrimonio: diritti e doveri.
> Non una grande storia d'amore.
> ...


Come non quotare questa frase.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> hai espresso perfettamente tutte i miei pnti interrogativi e le mie perplessità in merito a questo complessissimo argomento. Ma la frase in neretto è proprio ciò che mi nteressa approfondire di più. mi sono sempre fatto la stessa domanda che poni tu e non riesco a darmi una risposta univoca. Certo,  per fare un esempio nel contesto del Forum il marito di nordica non tradisce???? quello non è tradimento che porta a giustificare ogni scelta da parte di nordica stessa???. nel mio intimo la risposta è affermativa e non per giustificare che sono andato in giro a scopare ma perchè, più volte, nel contesto del mio lungo legame matrimoniale sono stato lasciato solo. so ciò che ho provato, cosa ho sentito. sono anche stato tradito nella vita (sebbene più giovane) e posso dire tranquillamente che le due sensazioni non erano differenti. così come i non traditori affermano che vengono addottte scuse per giustificare il tradimento (da parte dei traditori stessi) vale esattamente il discorso opposto molti - dietro una fedeltà solo sessuale - umiliano, deridono e non valorizzano il proprio uomo o la propria donna. Non è tradire???  C'è differenza ?? non sono nessuno per dare una risposta valida per tutti ma ai miei occhi (di traditore) non ce n'è molta.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Esistono peccati d'amore 
E questi si possono perdonare
Esistono peccati contro l'amore 
E questi non si possono perdonare...

Preferisco un si dai, ok, ti ho tradito, ehm, dai ho scopazzato in giro, ehm dai sono un po' troietta, ehm dai sai come vanno certe cose...MA TI AMO ALLA FOLLIA, sono pazza di te, solo tu mi accetti così come sono, solo con te io mi sento libera...te lo giuro non ho mai amato così nessun altro...
Che non : ah si vero, ti maltratto...ma cosa vuoi..sei tu che ami me, io non ti ho mai amato...ergo ciccia!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come non quotare questa frase.


Lei rispose: fai pure caro...
Io non soggiaccio ai ricatti di nessuno.
Ora è lei che è perplessa...perchè inizia a sentire che sono felice, ma non grazie a lei, anzi.


----------



## Niko74 (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?
> Appena fai una cazzata, amen, finito. Anzi no, magari se la fai una sola volta e poi comprendi e capisci, allora va bene.. (non il massimo ma, comunque lo accettiamo..).. ma se la fai più di una volta, la stessa, allora no... oppure va benino anche se la ripeti più volte prima di capire...due, tre... quante volte, prima di arrivare all'inaccettabile?  Qual è il limite?
> Quindi se si ama davvero una persona, è inammissibile provare attrazione per un'altra? o è ammissibile, ma è inammissibile se ti ci scontri e la vivi? Dov'è la linea di confine? C'è un giusto e sbagliato tout court?? E se hai figli è meno accettabile?? In base a quale regola??
> Magari si tratta di una linea sottile e molto personale...
> ...


Questo ovviament lo supponi (il fatto di non avergli fatto mancare nulla intendo) oppure ne avete parlato? Perché sai....pure mia moglie era convinta di non togliere nulla a me e fare solo qualcosa che la faceva stare bene.....invece i problemi c'erano ma lei "non credeva".
Sul fatto che tu lo ami o meno non posso certo giudicare (ma ho una mia idea ovviamente) però,  pur essendo dall'altra parte, ti consiglio di non dire nulla a tuo marito....un conto è se lo scopre lui da solo e allora dovrai gestire la marea di problemi che ne scaturiranno (tu stessa dici che non riusciresti a passarci sopra).


----------



## Niko74 (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei rispose: fai pure caro...
> Io non soggiaccio ai ricatti di nessuno.
> Ora è lei che è perplessa...perchè inizia a sentire che sono felice, ma non grazie a lei, anzi.


Ecco vedi?
In questo tu sei coerente...tu hai detto quale fosse il tuo problema...hai avvertito di quali sarebbero state le conseguenze e lei ti ha detto vai pure. Non è che l'hai posta di fronte al fatto compiuto...secondo me è diverso.


----------



## Nordica (22 Settembre 2011)

Ragazzi, uomini e donne, la cosa che mi fa innorridire e che oggi esistono ancora donne che la bevono!

il gioco del; io starei con te ma rimango con la mia moglie per:

- i figli
- perché e debole
- per la mia famiglia

ma come si fa a credere ad uno che sta mentendo ad un'altra????

in che mondo viviamo?

il mondo dell'ingenuità o dovrei dire, la falsa ingenuità!


boh! rimango di stucco..........


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè mi sono accorta che non è vero che non faccio male a nessuno.. faccio male soprattutto a me stessa.
> Io non sono questa vigliacca.


ma c'è stato un momento i cui pensavi di non fare male a nessuno? tipo il tuo compagno che se ti avesse scoperto avrebbe potuto avere diciassettemila reazioni fra il dolore, il dolorissimo, lo sfregio, la depressione, la rabbia, la delusione....
ti ci è voluto un momentino per fare mente locale?
e un altro momentino per fare mente locale sulla moglie del tuo sobrio ed etico vicino... altre diciassettemila reazioni di dolore, sconcerto...
magari anche il figlio del vicino, se c'è.... e tutto perchè tu TROMBI da dio adesso...

fai male a te stessa, l'ultimo dei problemi... ma va' guarda.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?


si ammettono tutte le fragilità di questa terra, ma per un tot di minuti, forse ore, alcuni giorni (pochi).
poi prendi il tuo amor proprio, che se non ne hai ti fai una ricerca su wikipedia per apprenderne almeno in linea teorica il significato, e lasci libero quel poveraccio del tuo compagno di FARSI LA SUA VITA.


----------



## Saby (22 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ragazzi, uomini e donne, la cosa che mi fa innorridire e che oggi esistono ancora donne che la bevono!
> 
> il gioco del; io starei con te ma rimango con la mia moglie per:
> 
> ...


E' fin troppo facile giudicare le vite e le famiglie degli altri secondo i tuoi parametri.
Chi dice che sono parametri giusti?
Un contesto familiare e' molto complesso, non e' un gioco separarsi. Lasciamo le cose degli altri agli altri, ogni storia e' a se.


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> E' fin troppo facile giudicare le vite e le famiglie degli altri secondo i tuoi parametri.
> Chi dice che sono parametri giusti?
> Un contesto familiare e' molto complesso, non e' un gioco separarsi. Lasciamo le cose degli altri agli altri, ogni storia e' a se.


Scuse, scuse ed ancora scuse di persone che hanno le palle in formaldeide. Scusa N.1: Chi non ci è dentro non può capire. (Non siamo dei cazzo di animali incapapaci di simulare il dolore e la droga che è il tradimento)
Scusa N.2: Non faccio del male a nessuno, mi prendo solo dei piccoli angoli tutti per  me (Si cazzo, poi quando si viene scoperti la miglior cosa che può capitare è uno schiaffo, il peggio è che lo stronzone o stronzona cada in depressione e si faccia fuori, in questo caso di è omicidi puri, semplice, lineare, quindi se accettate questo...perchè le persone sane di mente dovrebbero avervi anche solo come amici, meglio Jack lo squartatore, un nome una sicurezza.)


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2011)

Ah, poi il trucci del dire che non si è nessuno per giudicare...cazzo, chi è stato tradito vuol dire che lo ha scoperto ed ha tutto il diritto di giudicare una merdaccia che lo fa e gli fa notare che quello sarà  il medesimo giudizio del coniuge coglione.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei rispose: fai pure caro...
> Io non soggiaccio ai ricatti di nessuno.
> Ora è lei che è perplessa...perchè inizia a sentire che sono felice, ma non grazie a lei, anzi.


Magari fosse successo a me.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ragazzi, uomini e donne, la cosa che mi fa innorridire e che oggi esistono ancora donne che la bevono!
> 
> il gioco del; io starei con te ma rimango con la mia moglie per:
> 
> ...


Certo ma non dimenticare che anche lei ha un compagno ...


----------



## zona del disastro (22 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> non sposare il tuo compagno!
> 
> con questo vicino di casa non avrai mai nulla di serio.
> 
> ...


Questi uomini eh? Come se le donne fossero diverse...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2011)

Scrivo di nuovo.

Io ho tradito e sono stata scoperta.
Non avrei mai creduto di causare così tanto dolore a mio marito.
Ho cominciato a leggere qui per capire quello che provava, quello che passava.
Ci siamo separati per molti motivi, e abbiamo fatto bene, ma non scorderò mai il dolore che gli ho dato, e quel che è peggio, non lo scorderà lui.

E' normale pensare "non gli tolgo nulla, gli sono sempre vicino" eccetera, ma se lui lo scoprisse -ed essendo voi vicini di casa le probabilità di essere beccati sono alte- questo non conterebbe nulla, conterebbero invece le bugie e le cose non dette, l'inganno, il tempo passato a pensare a un'altra persona.
Credimi, il tuo compagno no, non la vedrebbe come la vedi tu.

Capisco che tu sia molto confusa, tentata, che tu tentenni tra minimizzare e giustificarti, ma in effetti quello che stai vivendo non è un singolo errore, un singolo sbandamento. E' una storia clandestina parallela, in cui sono coinvolti semtimenti, emozioni, sensualità. Non è una botta e via.

E permettimi... dopo aver gustato il sapore del sesso come piace a te, e giuro che te lo dico senza alcuna intenzione di insultare o ironizzare, ma solo dal profondo delle viscere, sarà molto, molto dura accontentarsi d'ora in poi di un sesso tiepido e insipido.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivo di nuovo.
> 
> Io ho tradito e sono stata scoperta.
> Non avrei mai creduto di causare così tanto dolore a mio marito.
> ...


Quoto & approvo.


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> ..............perché appena l'amante diventa moglie, cambia la storia. altro che sentimento e passione, poi la amante diventa la schiava e lui va a cercarsi unanuova' libera' da infastidire.
> ...


Beh....non c'e' che da darti pienamene ragione su questa evidenza, cosi frequente da essere tristemente palese....


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> .......
> 
> Su queste basi, perchè non continuare a vederlo e continuare a fare del buon sesso ? Perchè sentirsi vigliacca ? Perchè convivi con un altro ? Lascialo.......Basta poco che ce vò.....


In effetti, se non fossero tutti e due impegnati (lui pure con prole)....
non sarebbe una gran colpa trovare qualcuno con cui farsi stupende e mirabolanti scopate..... 
...anzi...una gran bella cosa....

Ogni tanto leggo qualche pagina de "il sesso e' amore" di Raffaele Morelli.....
Illumina parecchio su quanto potere abbia il sesso se riusciamo a lasciarci andare al puro piacere....

Continuo comunque a non condividere il concretizzarsi di un tradimento.....:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco vedi?
> In questo tu sei coerente...tu hai detto quale fosse il tuo problema...hai avvertito di quali sarebbero state le conseguenze e lei ti ha detto vai pure. Non è che l'hai posta di fronte al fatto compiuto...secondo me è diverso.


Mai messo nessuno difronte un fatto compiuto.
Il mio problema è sempre stato questo Niko...
Io ho un'ascia in mano.
Ti dico vai via, non esiterò a vibrare questa ascia su di te...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...tu...AHAHAHAHAHAH...maddai...AHAHAHAHA...il solito sborone...AHAHAHAH...il solito ingenuo...AHAHAAHAHAH...bonoccione...Maddai...l'ascia è di plastica...
Invece...io non sono affatto un buonista del cazzo.

Sempre sottovalutato...uffi...

Ma è anche vero che lei mi ha sempre lasciato libero.
Manco si sogna di controllare il mio telefono.
Sai perchè?
Non mi chiede neppure chi era al telefono...altrimenti poi le tocca sorbirsi una montagna di complimenti su quella che mi ha telefonato no? E si scoccia...


----------



## Eliade (23 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non si ammettono quindi sbagli? Debolezze? Fragilità?
> Appena fai una cazzata, amen, finito. Anzi no, magari se la fai una sola volta e poi comprendi e capisci, allora va bene.. (non il massimo ma, comunque lo accettiamo..).. ma se la fai più di una volta, la stessa, allora no... oppure va benino anche se la ripeti più volte prima di capire...due, tre... quante volte, prima di arrivare all'inaccettabile?  Qual è il limite?
> Quindi se si ama davvero una persona, è inammissibile provare attrazione per un'altra? o è ammissibile, ma è inammissibile se ti ci scontri e la vivi? Dov'è la linea di confine? C'è un giusto e sbagliato tout court?? E se hai figli è meno accettabile?? In base a quale regola??
> Magari si tratta di una linea sottile e molto personale...
> ...


 Risposta a tutte le domande: Perché hai deciso di aspettare che l'altro ritorni. Perché non riesci a dire di no all'altro.
Almeno a me sembrano due motivi più che sufficienti per mettere in discussione il tuo rapporto.
Quello che vivi/hai vissuto tu non è una semplice attrazione, ma una passione...
Una semplice attrazione si sarebbe esaurita nel giro di qualche scopata, e non si avrebbe l'esigenza "ossessiva" di rivederlo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2011)

Nordica .....per me è un complimento!!!


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Risposta a tutte le domande: Perché hai deciso di aspettare che l'altro ritorni. Perché non riesci a dire di no all'altro.
> Almeno a me sembrano due motivi più che sufficienti per mettere in discussione il tuo rapporto.
> Quello che vivi/hai vissuto tu non è una semplice attrazione, ma una passione...
> Una semplice attrazione si sarebbe esaurita nel giro di qualche scopata, e non si avrebbe l'esigenza "ossessiva" di rivederlo.



E quindi, per una passione vale la pena mettere tutto in gioco?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> E quindi, per una passione vale la pena mettere tutto in gioco?


...è giusto che il nostro partner possa decidere se gli sta bene il nostro modo di giocare oppure no!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buona sera.solo ora ho due minuti per leggerti,i commenti no.
> Senza offesa bisogna essere proprio invorniti per pensare al vicino di casa come amante....confesso tantissimi anni fa'il pensiero,andando nella casa nuova l'ho avuto,ma l'ho fatto durare un attimo.
> E'pura follia,,,con tanti uomini...proprio il vicino,.......mahhSono cose molto pericolose,senza via d'uscita,hai sbagliato.
> Guardo che  non faccio la morale,io tradisco come te,ma molto lontano da casa......


Beh.. non è che io mi sia alzata una mattina dicendomi 'và che noia, quasi quasi mi faccio un amante... toh, c'è il comodo vicino che è carino, vediamo se gli garba la cosa...' eh...
Manco mi sfiorava il pensiero.. sì, ok, avendo gli occhi avevo notato che era un bell'uomo, ma da qui a pensare di uscire dai binari... In otto anni non è che non mi sia mai capitata un'occasione, o che qualcuno non mi abbia fatto capire la propria disponibilità.. ma da parte mia zero. 
E invece stavolta è successo. E non cerco nè merito scuse.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ...è giusto che il nostro partner possa decidere se gli sta bene il nostro modo di giocare oppure no!


Simy
ci eravamo già trovate a discutere di questo aspetto, senza giungere al dunque ( se mai fosse possibile ).
Tu sostieni che è meglio sapere tutto tuttissimo per potere scegliere.

Io avrei preferito non sapere.
Non voglio "rovistare" nella tua vita, quindi non ripondere se non vuoi.
ma il tuo scoprire ha portato ad una rottura (previa ardua ricostruzione certo) o a una separazione?


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> E' fin troppo facile giudicare le vite e le famiglie degli altri secondo i tuoi parametri.
> Chi dice che sono parametri giusti?
> Un contesto familiare e' molto complesso, *non e' un gioco separarsi*. Lasciamo le cose degli altri agli altri, ogni storia e' a se.


Vero che non è un gioco separarsi. Ma questo non vuol dire che, in certi casi, non vada fatto. La realtà è che è comodo per tutti non farlo.

Quando i tradimenti si prolungano, si ripetono e il matrimonio vegeta in uno stato di torpore cronico, vale la pena farsi due domande. Certo che non è semplice per nessuno, ma a volte la vita è complicata e richiede scelte definitive, almeno per rispetto nei confronti di chi ci vive accanto.

I valori non sono intercambiabili, l'etica non è una questione soggettiva. Nessuno giudica nessuno, per carità, sbagli e cazzate ne facciamo tutti. Ma credo che un minimo di onestà bisognerebbe averla.
Posso ammettere che sia penoso e difficile distruggere una famiglia 'solo' perchè tra marito e moglie non c'è più il grande amore. Ma un'altra possibilità c'è: lasciare l'eventuale amante salvando la famiglia e la sua complessità. Ma quasi nessuno lo fa.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma un'altra possibilità c'è: lasciare l'eventuale amante salvando la famiglia e la sua complessità. Ma quasi nessuno lo fa.


Scusa Sole, mi spieghi meglio cosa intendi.

Per il resto quoto.


----------



## Eliade (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ...è giusto che il nostro partner possa decidere se gli sta bene il nostro modo di giocare oppure no!


Quoto.



Eleanor ha detto:


> E quindi, per una passione vale la pena mettere tutto in gioco?


 Quando non si riesce a dire no secondo me si. Quando la cosa diventa talmente pesante da cercare un forum per chiedere consigli e/o parlarne, secondo me si. Senza contare che quoto simy.


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ...è giusto che il nostro partner possa decidere se gli sta bene il nostro modo di giocare oppure no!


Quoto


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Simy
> ci eravamo già trovate a discutere di questo aspetto, senza giungere al dunque ( se mai fosse possibile ).
> Tu sostieni che è meglio sapere tutto tuttissimo per potere scegliere.
> 
> ...


ti rispondo senza problemi ci mancherebbe.....
nel mio caso ha portato ad una separazione ma per il fatto che si trattava del secondo tradimento.....
quando seppi del primo c'è sta la ricostruzione (o per lo meno forse un tentativo di ricostruzione) poi la seconda volta ci fu la rottura definitiva...
vedi ogni caso è a se...ma io dopo la mia esperienza credo che sia giusto che il partner abbia la facoltà di scegliere se vuole "assecondare" i nostri giochini oppure no..........


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi ogni caso è a se...ma io dopo la mia esperienza credo che sia giusto che il partner abbia la facoltà di scegliere se vuole "assecondare" i nostri giochini oppure no..........


grazie per aver chiarito.

daresti lo stesso consiglio ad un Bastardodentro o a un Lothar?


----------



## kay76 (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti rispondo senza problemi ci mancherebbe.....
> nel mio caso ha portato ad una separazione ma per il fatto che si trattava del secondo tradimento.....
> quando seppi del primo c'è sta la ricostruzione (o per lo meno forse un tentativo di ricostruzione) poi la seconda volta ci fu la rottura definitiva...
> vedi ogni caso è a se...ma io dopo la mia esperienza credo che sia giusto che il partner abbia la facoltà di scegliere se vuole "assecondare" i nostri giochini oppure no..........


Mio marito quando mi confessò il tradimento, tra l'altro a storia extra chiusa, mi disse proprio queste parole, "volevo che avessi la possibilita' di scegliere se andare avanti con me , sapendo cosa avevo fatto.Inoltre non mi sarei mai piu' sentito me stesso nel nostro rapporto". E ad oggi, nonostante tutte le difficolta' e sofferenze per entrambi, pensa che lo rifarebbe.(di dirmelo).

Io su questo punto non sò che pensare. a volte penso che avrei preferito non saperlo. A volte penso sia stato meglio così.


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Scusa Sole, mi spieghi meglio cosa intendi.
> 
> Per il resto quoto.


Voglio dire che posso capire la riluttanza a separarsi, posso capire che la famiglia sia un sistema complicato con mille ingranaggi che spesso, purtroppo, c'entrano poco con l'amore e capisco che separarsi non sia un gioco.

Ma allora perchè non si sceglie definitivamente la famiglia lasciando perdere amanti e doppie vite?

E' un paradosso, per me, giustificare il tradimento cronico con l'idea di non voler destabilizzare le famiglie coinvolte. Ha più senso ammettere di voler fare i propri comodi tenendo i piedi in due scarpe. Forse ci farebbe sembrare più egoisti e meno difendibili... ma anche più onesti.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io su questo punto non sò che pensare. a volte penso che avrei preferito non saperlo. A volte penso sia stato meglio così.


Forse perchè state ancora assieme...
Nel caso di Simy , forse, è stata una buona ragione in più per chiudere.

Questo è il mio dilemma.


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Dipende dalla sensibilità delle persone. 
Io vorrei sempre saperlo, perchè sarebbe una questione di rispetto nei miei confronti e avrei la possibilità di decidere se continuare o meno.
Se non mi viene detto perchè la traditrice saprebbe che io la lascerei subito, allora è un atto di egoismo suo. Ed è giusto allora non starci più insieme. Per cui se si scopre, e poi vengono le "spiegazioni", sarebbe troppo tardi


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Voglio dire che posso capire la riluttanza a separarsi, posso capire che la famiglia sia un sistema complicato con mille ingranaggi che spesso, purtroppo, c'entrano poco con l'amore e capisco che separarsi non sia un gioco.
> 
> Ma allora perchè non si sceglie definitivamente la famiglia lasciando perdere amanti e doppie vite?
> 
> E' un paradosso, per me, giustificare il tradimento cronico con l'idea di non voler destabilizzare le famiglie coinvolte. Ha più senso ammettere di voler fare i propri comodi tenendo i piedi in due scarpe. Forse ci farebbe sembrare più egoisti e meno difendibili... ma anche più onesti.


Capito.


Secondo me non è un paradosso, anzi.. è proprio la scelta piu semplice (certo fintanto che non si viene scoperti...)
Non destabilizzo la famiglia e intanto mi godo quel di più che tanto mi piace.
Come dire: salvare capra e cavoli.. moglie ubriaca e botte piena, colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte...

Il fatto di ammetterlo a se stessi.. cambia poco..
Se invece si deve rendere conto all'altro.. vuoi dire che le motivazioni possano alleviare il danno?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> grazie per aver chiarito.
> 
> daresti lo stesso consiglio ad un Bastardodentro o a un Lothar?


si...fattelo dire da Lothar quante volte gli ho detto che non condivido il suo modo di vivere
bastardo dentro in questo momento ha messo la testa a posto


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dipende dalla sensibilità delle persone.
> Io vorrei sempre saperlo, perchè sarebbe una questione di rispetto nei miei confronti e avrei la possibilità di decidere se continuare o meno.
> Se non mi viene detto perchè la traditrice saprebbe che io la lascerei subito, allora è un atto di egoismo suo. Ed è giusto allora non starci più insieme. Per cui se si scopre, e poi vengono le "spiegazioni", sarebbe troppo tardi


beh ma Andy
supponi però che tu sia felice.
che tu ti senta sereno e tranquillo.
prevale comunque la tua voglia di sapere??

e se invece non ti venisse detto per la paura di farti soffrire?
dirai: non devi farmi un torno a monte.
Ma a volte non si tratta di scegliere tra "faccio un torto OPPURE faccio il bravo"
A volte la scelta prevede contropartite piu complesse.
Creto a chi il danno lo subisce, questo importa poco.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Forse perchè state ancora assieme...
> Nel caso di Simy , forse, *è stata una buona ragione in più per chiudere*.
> 
> Questo è il mio dilemma.


La seconda volta si.....
la prima è stata una "buona ragione" per cercare di ricostruire


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si...fattelo dire da* Lothar* quante volte gli ho detto che non condivido il suo modo di vivere
> bastardo dentro in questo momento ha messo la testa a posto


Beh, non conosco Lothar, ma quanto meno almeno lui metà della cosa la mette in chiaro con l'amante, da quello che ho capito. Non come è successo a me, io amante inconsapevole che si faceva i castelli in aria.
Comunque sento di essere diventato ormai più maschilista su queste cose: vendicatemi!!!!


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si...fattelo dire da Lothar quante volte gli ho detto che non condivido il suo modo di vivere
> bastardo dentro in questo momento ha messo la testa a posto


Quindi Bastardo ha fatto bene a non dire nulla.
Mentre di Lothar si portra dire lo stesso se anche l epilogo sarà uguale?


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, non conosco Lothar, ma quanto meno almeno lui metà della cosa la mette in chiaro con l'amante, da quello che ho capito. Non come è successo a me, io amante inconsapevole che si faceva i castelli in aria.
> Comunque sento di essere diventato ormai più maschilista su queste cose: vendicatemi!!!!


e che dici d Lothar VS la moglie?

Vuoi una ciambella ?


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> beh ma Andy
> *supponi però che tu sia felice.
> che tu ti senta sereno e tranquillo.
> prevale comunque la tua voglia di sapere??*
> ...


Meglio sereni ma soli, e non che quando vai in giro qualcuno tra la gente ti punta addosso il dito perchè sa. Starei male naturalmente, ma prenderei un'altra strada. Non potrò mai sentirmi felice con una donna che non mi da la serenità.


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Secondo me non è un paradosso, anzi.. è proprio la scelta piu semplice (certo fintanto che non si viene scoperti...)
> *Non destabilizzo la famiglia e intanto mi godo quel di più che tanto mi piace.*Come dire: salvare capra e cavoli.. moglie ubriaca e botte piena, colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte...
> 
> Il fatto di ammetterlo a se stessi.. cambia poco..
> Se invece si deve rendere conto all'altro.. vuoi dire che le motivazioni possano alleviare il danno?


Sostituirei la frase in neretto con questa: non destabilizzo me stesso e mi godo quel di più che tanto mi piace.

Se si tenesse tanto in considerazione la sofferenza degli altri, mariti, mogli e figli, si rinuncerebbe facilmente alla propria dose di adrenalina o al proprio innamoramento.

E ammetterlo a se stessi cambia molto, invece. Il punto dal quale si parte per riflettere e decidere su una questione fa la differenza.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Meglio sereni ma soli, e non che quando vai in giro qualcuno tra la gente ti punta addosso il dito perchè sa. Starei male naturalmente, ma prenderei un'altra strada. Non potrò mai sentirmi felice con una donna che non mi da la serenità.


E tu mi suri la serenità in base al numero di dita che ti vengono puntate addosso?
Andy, perchè sei cosi sommario qui e cosi malleabile nelle tue vicende?


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> e che dici d Lothar VS la moglie?
> 
> Vuoi una ciambella ?


Beh, infatti ho detto che almeno metà della situazione è a posto  L'altra no naturalmente. 
Anche io non giustifico certe cose. Spero solo che non le incontri di persona io nella mia vita. E finora non è successo


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Quindi Bastardo ha fatto bene a non dire nulla.
> Mentre di Lothar si portra dire lo stesso se anche l epilogo sarà uguale?


no non mi hai capito....io se fossi la moglie di loro due vorrei comunque sapere!
ora è vero bastardo dentro ha messo la testa a posto...ma la moglie (ignara) non ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere se perdonare oppure no.....
in ogni caso ripeto non voglio generalizzare perchè ogni relazione è diversa dalle altre ma è ovvio che se mi metto dalla parte del tradito vorrei sapere sempre e comunque 
l'ho già scritto da qualche parte ma mi ripeto: è meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia


----------



## kay76 (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dipende dalla sensibilità delle persone.
> Io vorrei sempre saperlo, perchè sarebbe una questione di rispetto nei miei confronti e avrei la possibilità di decidere se continuare o meno.
> Se non mi viene detto perchè la traditrice saprebbe che io la lascerei subito, allora è un atto di egoismo suo. Ed è giusto allora non starci più insieme. Per cui se si scopre, e poi vengono le "spiegazioni", sarebbe troppo tardi


non sò. Potremmo rovesciare la cosa.
Mio marito poteva starsene zitto (tanto aveva deciso di stare con me no?)tenersi i suoi sensi di colpa. Magari instaurare un dialogo o confronto per migliorare il nostro rapporto, se qualcosa mancava o non andava (vedi bastardo dentro). E mi avrebbe risparmiato una gran sofferenza. Anche il confessare, sotto un certo punto di vista è un atto egoistico.
Mentre il tenerlo nascosto (se si è deciso di stare con quella persona)potrebbe essere visto come un atto d'amore. Ho fatto una gran cazzata, me la vedo io con la mia coscienza e i miei rimorsi.

Una mia amica anni fà tradì suo marito. Si è resa conto di aver fatto una gran cazzata.amava suo marito. Poi presa dai sensi colpa voleva dirglielo. Io le consigliai di non rovinare tutto, di tenersi per sè i suoi sensi di colpa e di risparmiare a lui la sofferenza. Sono passati tanti anni, hanno due bimbi splendidi, non sò se lei ogni tanto si ricorda del tradimento.sono una bella famiglia e soprattutto una coppia unita e felice.

Comunque, non lo so, sono confusa su questo aspetto.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sostituirei la frase in neretto con questa: non destabilizzo me stesso e mi godo quel di più che tanto mi piace.
> 
> Se si tenesse tanto in considerazione la sofferenza degli altri, mariti, mogli e figli, si rinuncerebbe facilmente alla propria dose di adrenalina o al proprio innamoramento.
> 
> E ammetterlo a se stessi cambia molto, invece. Il punto dal quale si parte per riflettere e decidere su una questione fa la differenza.


Tu poni la questione in senso autoreferenziale.
Io sto ragionando non su me ma su me+chi vive con me.

Il suo dolore è solo ipotetico, mentre la mia soddisfazione è qui e adesso.

Hai ragione sull'essere sinceri con sè, per poter decidere.


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> E tu mi suri la serenità in base al numero di dita che ti vengono puntate addosso?
> Andy, perchè sei cosi sommario qui e cosi malleabile nelle tue vicende?


Scusami, se io sto con la mia donna e suppongo di essere felice e sereno, perchè mai invece degli estranei dovrebbero sapere di lei più di quanto ne sappia io? E' un controsenso? Certo che è importante.
In passato (e forse ancora oggi...) esisteva il delitto d'onore, per cui l'uomo che si sentiva cornuto si rivendicava sulla moglia per avergli fatto perdere il proprio onore. Certo, è esagerato, ma nella sensibilità di molte persone questo conta comunque tantissimo


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> non sò. Potremmo rovesciare la cosa.
> Mio marito poteva starsene zitto (tanto aveva deciso di stare con me no?)tenersi i suoi sensi di colpa. Magari instaurare un dialogo o confronto per migliorare il nostro rapporto, se qualcosa mancava o non andava (vedi bastardo dentro). E mi avrebbe risparmiato una gran sofferenza. Anche il confessare, sotto un certo punto di vista è un atto egoistico.
> Mentre il tenerlo nascosto (se si è deciso di stare con quella persona)potrebbe essere visto come un atto d'amore. Ho fatto una gran cazzata, me la vedo io con la mia coscienza e i miei rimorsi.
> 
> ...



Grazie Kay.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, se io sto con la mia donna e suppongo di essere felice e sereno, perchè mai invece degli estranei dovrebbero sapere di lei più di quanto ne sappia io? E' un controsenso? Certo che è importante.
> In passato (e forse ancora oggi...) esisteva il delitto d'onore, per cui l'uomo che si sentiva cornuto si rivendicava sulla moglia per avergli fatto perdere il proprio onore. Certo, è esagerato, ma nella sensibilità di molte persone questo conta comunque tantissimo


Ma Andy, ma tu che ne sai di cosa sanno gli estranei?
Se tu sei felice e sereno, credimi, non te ne fraga un beato nulla di quello che sanno/pensano/credono gli altri!

Delitto d onore?
Ma da che epoca scrivi?


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> non sò. Potremmo rovesciare la cosa.
> Mio marito poteva starsene zitto (tanto aveva deciso di stare con me no?)tenersi i suoi sensi di colpa. Magari instaurare un dialogo o confronto per migliorare il nostro rapporto, se qualcosa mancava o non andava (vedi bastardo dentro). E mi avrebbe risparmiato una gran sofferenza. Anche il confessare, sotto un certo punto di vista è un atto egoistico.
> Mentre il tenerlo nascosto (se si è deciso di stare con quella persona)potrebbe essere visto come un atto d'amore. Ho fatto una gran cazzata, me la vedo io con la mia coscienza e i miei rimorsi.
> 
> ...


Sì ma ti schieri dalla parte della visione della moglie. Non parli del marito: è certo che ora hanno una famiglia serena e felice. Ma lui non sa, no? Rigiro anche io: se lo avesse saputo, sarebbero arrivati a questo punto? Alla fine la moglie ha nascosto una grave bugia e le è andata bene. Ma lui non sa. Non c'è la controprova. Per molte persone basta tradire una volta, ed è finita, anche se il futuro poi si rivelasse perfetto. Ma in quel momento, quello del tradimento, non si può dire, ed uno dei due da solo ha in mano le sorti del rapporto. L'altro è ignaro e non è giusto.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no non mi hai capito....io se fossi la moglie di loro due vorrei comunque sapere!
> ora è vero bastardo dentro ha messo la testa a posto...ma la moglie (ignara) non ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere se perdonare oppure no.....
> in ogni caso ripeto non voglio generalizzare perchè ogni relazione è diversa dalle altre ma è ovvio che se mi metto dalla parte del tradito vorrei sapere sempre e comunque
> l'ho già scritto da qualche parte ma mi ripeto: è meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia



E' davvero difficile sapere cosa è giusto.
E a volte quello che è giusto fa più vittime del silenzio.

Uffa.


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ma Andy, ma tu che ne sai di cosa sanno gli estranei?
> Se tu sei felice e sereno, credimi, non te ne fraga un beato nulla di quello che sanno/pensano/credono gli altri!
> 
> Delitto d onore?
> Ma da che epoca scrivi?


Infatti non lo so. Ma è proprio questo il brutto. Se lei mi tradisce e io non lo so, non è bello sapere che andando in giro, magari trovo l'amante con gli amici a cui dice: quello è cornuto e io mi trombo la moglie. Anche stasera. Guarda che è atroce.

Comunque non penso che, siccome siamo nel 2000, oggi possiamo fare i comodi nostri col mondo, solo perchè è il futuro... Siamo sempre animali istintivi e dotati di sentimenti.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma in quel momento, quello del tradimento, non si può dire, ed uno dei due da solo ha in mano le sorti del rapporto. L'altro è ignaro e non è giusto.


Dalla parte della tradita, che ora sa e che scoppia di dolore ti dico che PER UNA STUPIDAGGINE mi hai fracassato.
Per una cazzata che non hai saputo sepellire.
Questo neppure è giusto!


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti non lo so. Ma è proprio questo il brutto. Se lei mi tradisce e io non lo so, non è bello sapere che andando in giro, magari trovo l'amante con gli amici a cui dice: quello è cornuto e io mi trombo la moglie. Anche stasera. Guarda che è atroce.


Ma scusa ... ti fa male un calcio nel sedere preso o un calcio nel sedere forse ipotetico?


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ma scusa ... ti fa male un calcio nel sedere preso o un calcio nel sedere forse ipotetico?


Preso: è da uomini
E non c'è ipotesi: se c'è tradimento di sicuro qualcun altro sa e io no. Non è accettabile in un rapporto di coppia "serio". A meno che i due non sappiano e siano consapevoli della loro relazione.


----------



## kay76 (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì ma ti schieri dalla parte della visione della moglie. Non parli del marito: è certo che ora hanno una famiglia serena e felice. Ma lui non sa, no? Rigiro anche io: se lo avesse saputo, sarebbero arrivati a questo punto? Alla fine la moglie ha nascosto una grave bugia e le è andata bene. Ma lui non sa. Non c'è la controprova. Per molte persone basta tradire una volta, ed è finita, anche se il futuro poi si rivelasse perfetto. Ma in quel momento, quello del tradimento, non si può dire, ed uno dei due da solo ha in mano le sorti del rapporto. L'altro è ignaro e non è giusto.


E' vero.Lui non lo sa. Visto che anche lui è un amico e lo conosco bene, penso che l'avrebbe lasciata. Che peccato però. 
Lei non è quel tradimento e basta. Anzi quel tradimento significa ben poco.
Lei è quella che lo ama, che gli sta vicino, che fà qualsiasi cosa per lui. Che vive per la sua famiglia e per i suoi figli. Ha sbagliato, è inciampata, ha perso per un attimo la strada.
In questo caso possiamo ragionare col senno di poi, visto che sono passati anni..valeva la pena rovinare tutto?


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Tu poni la questione in senso autoreferenziale.
> Io sto ragionando non su me ma su me+chi vive con me.
> 
> Il suo dolore è solo ipotetico, mentre la mia soddisfazione è qui e adesso.
> ...


Sì, siamo su due piani diversi.

Il dolore ipotetico di cui parli, in un attimo, può diventare reale. Ed è in quel momento che il traditore si misura davvero con ciò che ha fatto.

Finchè tutto resta ipotetico, si vive in uno stato di sospensione, dentro una parentesi. Il succo del discorso è altrove, insomma.

In questa parentesi ogni ragionamento e ogni giustificazione non valgono nulla. Davanti al dolore, alla rabbia e alle rivendicazioni di una persona tradita, si ripiomba nella realtà e tutte le profonde riflessioni sul perchè e il percome dei nostri tradimenti diventano aria fritta. Le nostre incertezze diventano meschinità, i nostri egoismi solitari diventano armi micidiali. E lì, nella realtà, che ci si dovrebbe misurare e confrontare. Non con le ipotesi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Dalla parte della tradita, che ora sa e che scoppia di dolore ti dico che PER UNA STUPIDAGGINE mi hai fracassato.
> Per una cazzata che non hai saputo sepellire.
> Questo neppure è giusto!


Ma è una cazzata per te o per lui?

Se lo è per te non dovresti soffrirne..
Se invece ne soffri evidentemente la fedeltà, l'onesta e il rispetto sono valori importanti.


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero.Lui non lo sa. Visto che anche lui è un amico e lo conosco bene, penso che l'avrebbe lasciata. Che peccato però.
> Lei non è quel tradimento e basta. Anzi quel tradimento significa ben poco.
> Lei è quella che lo ama, che gli sta vicino, che fà qualsiasi cosa per lui. Che vive per la sua famiglia e per i suoi figli. Ha sbagliato, è inciampata, ha perso per un attimo la strada.
> In questo caso possiamo ragionare col senno di poi, visto che sono passati anni..valeva la pena rovinare tutto?


Magari ora no (naturale). Ma ora la cosa dovrebbe stare sepolta 20metri sotto terra. Mi chiedo: se fosse stato il suo lui ad inciampare, lei cosa avrebbe fatto? Se lui lo avesse nascosto finora?
Ragionare con il senno di poi significa nascondere un tradimento: alla tua amica è andata bene.

Anche io da piccolo rubai un cornetto gelato in una salumeria e nessuno lo ha mai saputo. Se oggi la salumiera lo sapesse (se ancora viva) si farebbe una risata (forse). In quel momento, non l'avrei scampata liscia.


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Dalla parte della tradita, che ora sa e che scoppia di dolore ti dico che PER UNA STUPIDAGGINE mi hai fracassato.
> *Per una cazzata * che non hai saputo sepellire.
> Questo neppure è giusto!


Hai ragione se parli di una cazzata.

Ma il discorso cambia nel caso di tradimenti che diventano bigamie o tormentate storie parallele in cui si vivono sentimenti veri... insomma, una scopata ha un peso, una relazione parallela o una serie infinita di scopate ne hanno un altro.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, siamo su due piani diversi.
> 
> Il dolore ipotetico di cui parli, in un attimo, può diventare reale. Ed è in quel momento che il traditore si misura davvero con ciò che ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Forse parli cosi perchè tu sai cosa vuol dire vedere le due rassicuranti parentesi cadere e infrangersi ...
Ma saresti stata in grado di dire lo stesso se ancora (   qui in mezzo   )
?


----------



## Nordica (23 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> E' fin troppo facile giudicare le vite e le famiglie degli altri secondo i tuoi parametri.
> Chi dice che sono parametri giusti?
> Un contesto familiare e' molto complesso, non e' un gioco separarsi. Lasciamo le cose degli altri agli altri, ogni storia e' a se.


io non sto dicendo che non puo andare a letto con le pare!

sto dicendo che comunque non si puo fidare di uno che nello stesso tempo sta mentendo ad un altra.

e i parametri giusti sono e saranno sempre quelle della sincerità, poi la possiamo girare quanto vogliamo.

la sincerita di agire alla luce, non facendo del male a DUE persone, suo compagno e la moglie di lui!

se ha il coraggio di vivere la sua storia fino in fondo, allora complimenti. se no, inutile chiedersi se il suo amante le vuole bene.

se veramente si e innamorato come dice, con dei sentimenti, allora avrebbe il coraggio di fare di più!


----------



## kay76 (23 Settembre 2011)

*uffaaaaaaaa*



Andy ha detto:


> Magari ora no (naturale). Ma ora la cosa dovrebbe stare sepolta 20metri sotto terra. Mi chiedo: se fosse stato il suo lui ad inciampare, lei cosa avrebbe fatto? Se lui lo avesse nascosto finora?
> Ragionare con il senno di poi significa nascondere un tradimento: alla tua amica è andata bene.
> 
> Anche io da piccolo rubai un cornetto gelato in una salumeria e nessuno lo ha mai saputo. Se oggi la salumiera lo sapesse (se ancora viva) si farebbe una risata (forse). In quel momento, non l'avrei scampata liscia.


Uffa.. mi sto confondendo ancora di più


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione se parli di una cazzata.
> 
> Ma il discorso cambia nel caso di tradimenti che diventano bigamie o tormentate storie parallele in cui si vivono sentimenti veri... insomma, una scopata ha un peso, una relazione parallela o una serie infinita di scopate ne hanno un altro.



Rimanendo sempre tra le parentesi ( il tuo compagno non sa nulla ed è sereno )
In che senso cambia il discorso?


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Siamo in una società libera.
Possiamo fare tutto.
Anche ammazzare le persone.
Sì, siamo liberi di ammazzare, parchè siamo dotati del libero arbitrio.
Chi impedisce a me di ammazzare una persona? Nessuno.
Però... però... però... per ogni azione c'è una reazione. Le regole, la legge, le regole del buon senso e la moralità.
Tradire è una violazione delle ultime di sicuro, ma anche delle prime (c'è un contratto che sancisce obblighi di fedeltà): dopo si può assumere anche il più bravo avvocato del mondo, che se è capace ci lascia uscire senza danni. Se non lo è se ne pagano le conseguenze. Che devono essere accettate.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma è una cazzata per te o per lui?
> 
> Se lo è per te non dovresti soffrirne..
> Se invece ne soffri evidentemente la fedeltà, l'onesta e il rispetto sono valori importanti.


Appunto! 



Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione se parli di una cazzata.
> 
> Ma il discorso cambia nel caso di tradimenti che diventano bigamie o tormentate storie parallele in cui si vivono sentimenti veri... insomma, una scopata ha un peso, una relazione parallela o una serie infinita di scopate ne hanno un altro.


Quoto cara!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Settembre 2011)

Comunque... come da copione sì è fatto risentire. 
Ma questa volta è andata diversamente perchè ho chiuso. Gli ho detto che non voglio più vederlo e di lasciarmi stare. Anche se eventualmente mi ricontatterà non gli risponderò.
Certo, non sarà proprio facile perchè essendo un vicino gli incontri casuali sono dietro l'angolo, ma non importa. E sicuramente col vicino ci sarà sempre attrazione.. a pelle una cosa così non mi era mai capitata.. devo ammetterlo. 
Non ho chiuso per lui, o per sua moglie/la sua famiglia. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni e lui lo è nei confronti dei suoi cari, e come tale farà quel che crede.
Io sono responsabile nei confronti del mio compagno. Ma credo che non gli confesserò mai quello che ho fatto. Lui è la mia scelta, certo può essere che se lui sapesse io non sarei più la sua... possibile.
Non dicendoglielo, non affronto determinati tipi di conseguenze.. vero. Scelgo per tutti e due... vero. Non ci sono figli, nè interessi economici che mi vincolano a lui (orribile ragione), e quindi potrei benissimo decidere di lasciarlo, non ho 70 anni e la mia vita non sarebbe finita.. o comunque potrei decidere di starmene per i fatti miei e stop.
Ma non posso.. perchè lo amo. E fino a qualche mese fa, erano otto anni senza ombre. Non è che butto tutto alle spalle e via.. il male che gli ho fatto (anche se non lo sa..) non si cancella. Ed è orribile perchè l'ho ingannato... questo peso lo avrò sempre. Ma ci credo al nostro rapporto, anche se il mio capitolare mi ha fatto capire che c'è qualcosa che non va e che, condividendolo, dobbiamo riuscire a cambiare. Non sarà facile perchè, parlandogliene, lui non sembra aver colto alcuni problemi... ma ci proviamo. Perchè la nostra storia vale il tentativo. Quella passione travolgente non ci sarà mai, probabilmente, ma ho molto di più.
Si tratta di capire e di scegliere, fintanto che riusciremo a trovarci ed a costruire insieme. Senza pretese di eternità e con la consapevolezza di non essere perfetti.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma è una cazzata per te o per lui?
> 
> Se lo è per te non dovresti soffrirne..
> Se invece ne soffri evidentemente la fedeltà, l'onesta e il rispetto sono valori importanti.


cazzata nel senso che era una scopata e basta e non una storia parallela.


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque... come da copione sì è fatto risentire.
> Ma questa volta è andata diversamente perchè ho chiuso. Gli ho detto che non voglio più vederlo e di lasciarmi stare. Anche se eventualmente mi ricontatterà non gli risponderò.
> Certo, non sarà proprio facile perchè essendo un vicino gli incontri casuali sono dietro l'angolo, ma non importa. E sicuramente col vicino ci sarà sempre attrazione.. a pelle una cosa così non mi era mai capitata.. devo ammetterlo.
> Non ho chiuso per lui, o per sua moglie/la sua famiglia. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni e lui lo è nei confronti dei suoi cari, e come tale farà quel che crede.
> ...


Di certo se gliela racconti come hai fatto qui (non ho mai fatto sesso così, solo a vederlo mi viene voglia di trombarlo) già da domani non starà più con te...


----------



## Nordica (23 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo ma non dimenticare che anche lei ha un compagno ...


si, scusate. sto passando un periodo di 'M' e sono un po incavolata. ma ovviamente sia uomini come donne tradiscono e vengono traditi!

ed aggiungo che non giudico nessuno, sono solo tanto triste che divento permalosa!

scusate...


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque... come da copione sì è fatto risentire.
> Ma questa volta è andata diversamente perchè ho chiuso. Gli ho detto che non voglio più vederlo e di lasciarmi stare. Anche se eventualmente mi ricontatterà non gli risponderò.
> Certo, non sarà proprio facile perchè essendo un vicino gli incontri casuali sono dietro l'angolo, ma non importa. E sicuramente col vicino ci sarà sempre attrazione.. a pelle una cosa così non mi era mai capitata.. devo ammetterlo.
> Non ho chiuso per lui, o per sua moglie/la sua famiglia. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni e lui lo è nei confronti dei suoi cari, e come tale farà quel che crede.
> ...



Bene. Tieni duro!!!
Spero che riuscirai a trarre insegnamento da quel che è successo.
E che tu possa veicolare i tuoi sensi di colpa in un incentivo a migliorarvi.


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Rimanendo sempre tra le parentesi ( il tuo compagno non sa nulla ed è sereno )
> In che senso cambia il discorso?


Cambia perchè una scopata può capitare, può essere un episodio, una cazzata, un momento di crisi che rientra subito, una fase, insomma. E quindi un fatto che riguarda più te stessa che la tua vita di coppia. Una cosa che puoi risolvere tra te e te.

Ma in caso di tradimenti cronici credo che la coppia sia coinvolta eccome, soprattutto quando si avverte chiaramente l'apatia e l'insoddisfazione nel rapporto 'ufficiale'. Allora conoscere la realtà sarebbe utile per entrambi, credo. Per poter affrontare la crisi e dare una svolta, indipendentemente dall'esito della crisi.


----------



## Nordica (23 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque... come da copione sì è fatto risentire.
> Ma questa volta è andata diversamente perchè ho chiuso. Gli ho detto che non voglio più vederlo e di lasciarmi stare. Anche se eventualmente mi ricontatterà non gli risponderò.
> Certo, non sarà proprio facile perchè essendo un vicino gli incontri casuali sono dietro l'angolo, ma non importa. E sicuramente col vicino ci sarà sempre attrazione.. a pelle una cosa così non mi era mai capitata.. devo ammetterlo.
> Non ho chiuso per lui, o per sua moglie/la sua famiglia. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni e lui lo è nei confronti dei suoi cari, e come tale farà quel che crede.
> ...


brava!

vedrai che vivere con questo peso sara diffile anche per te. se ci tieni alla tua relazione, *non dire mai nulla*. fai finta che sia stato un sogno. se ci ricaschi pero' allora lascialo!

ovviamente sono solo consigli da una che non stia molto bene sentimentalmente, perché se no non mi troveresti qui!


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> si, scusate. sto passando un periodo di 'M' e sono un po incavolata. ma ovviamente sia uomini come donne tradiscono e vengono traditi!
> 
> ed aggiungo che *non giudico nessuno, sono solo tanto triste che divento permalosa!*
> 
> scusate...


Ci mancherebbe, vedessi come sono permaloso io ultimamente


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Bene. Tieni duro!!!
> Spero che riuscirai a trarre insegnamento da quel che è successo.
> E che tu possa veicolare i tuoi sensi di colpa in un incentivo a migliorarvi.


Grazie...


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> si, scusate. sto passando un periodo di 'M' e sono un po incavolata. ma ovviamente sia uomini come donne tradiscono e vengono traditi!
> 
> ed aggiungo che non giudico nessuno, sono solo tanto triste che divento permalosa!
> 
> scusate...


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cambia perchè una scopata può capitare, può essere un episodio, una cazzata, un momento di crisi che rientra subito, una fase, insomma. E quindi un fatto che riguarda più te stessa che la tua vita di coppia. Una cosa che puoi risolvere tra te e te.
> 
> Ma in caso di tradimenti cronici credo che la coppia sia coinvolta eccome,* soprattutto quando si avverte chiaramente l'apatia e l'insoddisfazione nel rapporto 'ufficiale'*. Allora conoscere la realtà sarebbe utile per entrambi, credo. Per poter affrontare la crisi e dare una svolta, indipendentemente dall'esito della crisi.


Questa condizione puo fare la differenza.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Settembre 2011)

:kiss:
da piccola faceva passare la bua...




Nordica ha detto:


> sono solo tanto triste che divento permalosa!
> 
> scusate...


----------



## Nordica (23 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> :kiss:
> da piccola faceva passare la bua...


  thanks!


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione se parli di una cazzata.
> 
> Ma il discorso cambia nel caso di tradimenti che diventano bigamie o tormentate storie parallele in cui si vivono sentimenti veri... insomma, una scopata ha un peso, una relazione parallela o una serie infinita di scopate ne hanno un altro.


VI porto la mia esperienza. quando la mia amante scelse il marito (o forse, come dice il Conte, di diventare madre) io fui posto innanzi al grande bivio. il rapporto con mia moglie era distrutto dalla mia furia iconoclasta, il rapporto con l'amante era finito. andare da mia moglie e rivelare ciò che era successo, oltre a ingigantire la sofferenza che - a torto o a ragione - le avevo inferto sottolineando tutte le cose che non andavano (perchè c'erano molte cose che non andavano...) l'avrei massacrata ed avrei precluso ogni possibilità di recupero anche perchè davanti ad una verità come quella non vi è possibilità di risposta, di nessun tipo. Tanto che finita la storia, subito dopo, io chiesi a mia moglie un periodo di separazione, accettai una commessa in UKRAINA..... e me ne andai laggiù per due mesi (facendo solo una telefonata al giorno a casa). lavoravo 12 ore al giorno, correvo di  notte nella neve almeno 20 km ogni sera, non mangiavo, non dormivo e bevevo vodka e una volta ho anche usufurito delle bellezze locali... persi 12 kg ero uno spettro... la domanda che mi ponevo, costantemente, era cosa volessi veramente e se fossi davvero in grado di fare felice mia moglie (ma veramente...) tentavo di recuperare dentro di me le sensazioni, di capire cosa fosse successo veramente e se dovessi parlare e quindi lasciare decidere Lei oppure no. nella scelta c'erano anche i bambini.... e ho deciso di non dire nulla. Il rimorso mi tormenta e sogno, spesso, il giudizio universale quando DIo mi chiamerà, e mi sputtanerà davanti a mia moglie che avrà un terribile dolore. a volte, nel cuore della notte mi sveglio... dopo questo sogno terribile e so, che in quel momento, dopo quella rivelazione non la perderò per la vita ma per l'eternità.... non è a "costo zero" il mio silenzio. so di avere fatto qualcosa di non perdonabile e non cancellabile perchè ho distrutto una forma di amore così alta e pura che non avrebbe resistito a tanta bassezza da parte mia. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> VI porto la mia esperienza. quando la mia amante scelse il marito (o forse, come dice il Conte, di diventare madre) io fui posto innanzi al grande bivio. il rapporto con mia moglie era distrutto dalla mia furia iconoclasta, il rapporto con l'amante era finito. andare da mia moglie e rivelare ciò che era successo, oltre a ingigantire la sofferenza che - a torto o a ragione - le avevo inferto sottolineando tutte le cose che non andavano (perchè c'erano molte cose che non andavano...) l'avrei massacrata ed avrei precluso ogni possibilità di recupero anche perchè davanti ad una verità come quella non vi è possibilità di risposta, di nessun tipo. Tanto che finita la storia, subito dopo, io chiesi a mia moglie un periodo di separazione, accettai una commessa in UKRAINA..... e me ne andai laggiù per due mesi (facendo solo una telefonata al giorno a casa). lavoravo 12 ore al giorno, correvo di  notte nella neve almeno 20 km ogni sera, non mangiavo, non dormivo e bevevo vodka e una volta ho anche usufurito delle bellezze locali... persi 12 kg ero uno spettro... la domanda che mi ponevo, costantemente, era cosa volessi veramente e se fossi davvero in grado di fare felice mia moglie (ma veramente...) tentavo di recuperare dentro di me le sensazioni, di capire cosa fosse successo veramente e se dovessi parlare e quindi lasciare decidere Lei oppure no. nella scelta c'erano anche i bambini.... e ho deciso di non dire nulla. Il rimorso mi tormenta e sogno, spesso, il giudizio universale quando DIo mi chiamerà, e mi sputtanerà davanti a mia moglie che avrà un terribile dolore. a volte, nel cuore della notte mi sveglio... dopo questo sogno terribile e so, che in quel momento, dopo quella rivelazione non la perderò per la vita ma per l'eternità.... non è a "costo zero" il mio silenzio. so di avere fatto qualcosa di non perdonabile e non cancellabile perchè ho distrutto una forma di amore così alta e pura che non avrebbe resistito a tanta bassezza da parte mia.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Penso che tu abbia espiato abbastanza...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> VI porto la mia esperienza. quando la mia amante scelse il marito (o forse, come dice il Conte, di diventare madre) io fui posto innanzi al grande bivio. il rapporto con mia moglie era distrutto dalla mia furia iconoclasta, il rapporto con l'amante era finito. andare da mia moglie e rivelare ciò che era successo, oltre a ingigantire la sofferenza che - a torto o a ragione - le avevo inferto sottolineando tutte le cose che non andavano (perchè c'erano molte cose che non andavano...) l'avrei massacrata ed avrei precluso ogni possibilità di recupero anche perchè davanti ad una verità come quella non vi è possibilità di risposta, di nessun tipo. Tanto che finita la storia, subito dopo, io chiesi a mia moglie un periodo di separazione, accettai una commessa in UKRAINA..... e me ne andai laggiù per due mesi (facendo solo una telefonata al giorno a casa). lavoravo 12 ore al giorno, correvo di  notte nella neve almeno 20 km ogni sera, non mangiavo, non dormivo e bevevo vodka e una volta ho anche usufurito delle bellezze locali... persi 12 kg ero uno spettro... la domanda che mi ponevo, costantemente, era cosa volessi veramente e se fossi davvero in grado di fare felice mia moglie (ma veramente...) tentavo di recuperare dentro di me le sensazioni, di capire cosa fosse successo veramente e se dovessi parlare e quindi lasciare decidere Lei oppure no. nella scelta c'erano anche i bambini.... e ho deciso di non dire nulla. Il rimorso mi tormenta e sogno, spesso, il giudizio universale quando DIo mi chiamerà, e mi sputtanerà davanti a mia moglie che avrà un terribile dolore. a volte, nel cuore della notte mi sveglio... dopo questo sogno terribile e so, che in quel momento, dopo quella rivelazione non la perderò per la vita ma per l'eternità.... non è a "costo zero" il mio silenzio. so di avere fatto qualcosa di non perdonabile e non cancellabile perchè ho distrutto una forma di amore così alta e pura che non avrebbe resistito a tanta bassezza da parte mia.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Non ti preoccupare...vedrai che show al giudizio universale...dove io e Lothar, ti rapiremo e ti porteremo in salvo!
Ovvio ci sarà un prezzo da pagare...
L'inferno...
Ma tanto là ci stanno le migliori donne che possiamo immaginare....
Ora vai e non peccare più!
E te lo dico io...l'anima nera numero 1 del forum, mentre Lothar, lo conosci...è l'anima nera numero 2...

In Ucraina?
Cavoli adesso seti tutto radioattivo...
Per questo hai tutte queste pulsioni...hai gli spermini atomici in testa no?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia espiato abbastanza...


quoto!


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia espiato abbastanza...


Qui non si tratta di espiare, nè di sensi di colpa.

Resta il fatto che la moglie di bastardo dentro si è persa e si perde un pezzo del marito. Per carità, ce ne sono tanti di matrimoni così senza che ci siano stati tradimenti.

Per come sono fatta io, preferisco aver conosciuto tutte le bassezze di cui è stato capace mio marito (e sono state tante) piuttosto che non conoscere nulla di ciò che è stato. Ho sofferto come un cane, per molti mesi ho pensato di lasciarlo, l'ho tradito con altri... ma ora sappiamo chi siamo e, nel bene e nel male, ci scegliamo ogni giorno, consapevoli dei nostri limiti e di noi stessi.

Per me, oggi, questo è l'unico rapporto concepibile.


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di espiare, nè di sensi di colpa.
> 
> Resta il fatto che la moglie di bastardo dentro si è persa e si perde un pezzo del marito. Per carità, ce ne sono tanti di matrimoni così senza che ci siano stati tradimenti.
> 
> ...



Per il resto :up:​


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di espiare, nè di sensi di colpa.
> 
> Resta il fatto che la moglie di bastardo dentro si è persa e si perde un pezzo del marito. Per carità, ce ne sono tanti di matrimoni così senza che ci siano stati tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Lo so e sono d'accordo con te. Penso che la verità stia nel mezzo..
capire quale sia il mezzo però non è facile.

Quello che voglio dire è che probabilmente si è roso davvero tanto nel suo dolore o nel suo senso di colpa...


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lo so e sono d'accordo con te. Penso che la verità stia nel mezzo..
> capire quale sia il mezzo però non è facile.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che probabilmente si è roso davvero tanto nel suo dolore o nel suo *senso di colpa*...


I sensi di colpa son brutti, uccidono


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lo so e sono d'accordo con te. Penso che la verità stia nel mezzo..
> capire quale sia il mezzo però non è facile.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che probabilmente si è roso davvero tanto nel suo dolore o nel suo senso di colpa...


Ma il senso di colpa serve fino a un certo punto. Se è fine a se stesso non serve a niente.

Bastardo si è messo in cammino, questo sì è da apprezzare. Lo sforzo di migliorarsi, di andare avanti portandosi il proprio fardello sulle spalle è una scelta che merita rispetto.

Ma non sono convinta che sia una scelta funzionale al proprio rapporto di coppia. E per la moglie non sapere potrebbe essere stata un'occasione persa per capire molte cose di suo marito, certo, ma soprattutto di se stessa.


----------



## kay76 (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di espiare, nè di sensi di colpa.
> 
> Resta il fatto che la moglie di bastardo dentro si è persa e si perde un pezzo del marito. Per carità, ce ne sono tanti di matrimoni così senza che ci siano stati tradimenti.
> 
> *Per come sono fatta io, preferisco aver conosciuto tutte le bassezze di cui è stato capace mio marito (e sono state tante) piuttosto che non conoscere nulla di ciò che è stato. Ho sofferto come un cane, per molti mesi ho pensato di lasciarlo, l'ho tradito con altri... ma ora sappiamo chi siamo e, nel bene e nel male, ci scegliamo ogni giorno, consapevoli dei nostri limiti e di noi stessi.*Per me, oggi, questo è l'unico rapporto concepibile.


Bellissimo questo pensiero.


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2011)

Il senso di colpa serve a lui per preservarlo da non fare medesime cazzate come prima, cioè a evitare le condizioni in cui ci si potrebbe trovare ad essere tentati.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di espiare, nè di sensi di colpa.
> 
> Resta il fatto che la moglie di bastardo dentro si è persa e si perde un pezzo del marito. Per carità, ce ne sono tanti di matrimoni così senza che ci siano stati tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Sei un tesoro ... quanto mi manchi!


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di espiare, nè di sensi di colpa.Resta il fatto che la moglie di bastardo dentro si è persa e si perde un pezzo del marito. Per carità, ce ne sono tanti di matrimoni così senza che ci siano stati tradimenti.Per come sono fatta io, preferisco aver conosciuto tutte le bassezze di cui è stato capace mio marito (e sono state tante) piuttosto che non conoscere nulla di ciò che è stato. Ho sofferto come un cane, per molti mesi ho pensato di lasciarlo, l'ho tradito con altri... ma ora sappiamo chi siamo e, nel bene e nel male, ci scegliamo ogni giorno, consapevoli dei nostri limiti e di noi stessi.Per me, oggi, questo è l'unico rapporto concepibile.


Vedi, io vivo di eccessi e di estremi. Non so se conosci la mia storia, ma ho la presunzione di credere che nessuna donna avrebbe resistito al mio racconto. Rispetto cio' che dici, ammiro quella sincerita' che io non ho potuto o saputo avere ma.... Credo di essere andato oltre... Troppo oltre. Io so essere angelo ma anche diavolo... non vorrei esserlo, ma lo sono e quando mi sono sposato, ho messo al mondo dei bimbi ho giurato a me stesso che sarei stato solo angelo. Ho fallito...ma e' giusto che con la mia parte diabolica faccia i conti solo io. Oggi, le persone che ho vicino si fidano di me, contano su di me e sanno che ci sono sempre, giorno dopo giorno, che sono un tenero amante e un papa' presente. L'armonia ritrovata e' stata frutto di impegno, di dedizione di amore incondizionato, di fatti. Non potevo condividere, con nessuno, il mio sbaglio dovevo e devo farci  i conti da solo, prendendo il mio diavolo per le corna.

Bastardo dentro


----------



## astonished (24 Settembre 2011)

*Qualche spunto di riflessione.....*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque... come da copione sì è fatto risentire.
> Ma questa volta è andata diversamente perchè ho chiuso. Gli ho detto che non voglio più vederlo e di lasciarmi stare. Anche se eventualmente mi ricontatterà non gli risponderò.
> Certo, non sarà proprio facile perchè essendo un vicino gli incontri casuali sono dietro l'angolo, ma non importa. E sicuramente col vicino ci sarà sempre attrazione.. a pelle una cosa così non mi era mai capitata.. devo ammetterlo.
> Non ho chiuso per lui, o per sua moglie/la sua famiglia. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni e lui lo è nei confronti dei suoi cari, e come tale farà quel che crede.
> ...


Ciao, 
rifletti su quanto evidenziato in *blu*: per mia esperienza,* quando ami veramente qualcuno, la passione è presente,**quando invece vuoi bene a qualcuno, senza provare vero amore*, anche immensamente bene, *questa può latitare*.

E' la mia esperienza, quindi può non valere per Te,  ma col senno di poi ho capito quando si trattava di "amore" e quando invece di "bene".

Ora, che tu ti senta termendamente attratta dal tuo vicino è comprensibile ma devi chiederti il perchè, nonostante i tuoi proclami d'amore per il tuo compagno, questi non tocchi mai le corde più intime della tua sessualità: pensi che il problema sia suo, della coppia (voi due incompatibili sessualmente), o tuo nei suoi confronti?

E sei per di più certa che l'inappetenza sessuale del tuo compagno non celi specularmente qualcosa di latente in lui che porti intimamente a dubitarlo della vostra unione?

Cerca di riflettere in questo periodo, visto che hai deciso di allontanare il vicino, riconsidera la vostra unione ad ampio spettro: per quella che è stata la mia esperienza di vita di una cosa sono certo, "niente avviene mai per puro caso".

Buon weekend.

Ciao.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> rifletti su quanto evidenziato in *blu*: per mia esperienza,* quando ami veramente qualcuno, la passione è presente,* *quando invece vuoi bene a qualcuno, senza provare vero amore*, anche immensamente bene, *questa può latitare*.
> 
> E' la mia esperienza, quindi può non valere per Te,  ma col senno di poi ho capito quando si trattava di "amore" e quando invece di "bene".
> ...



Quoto assolutamente!!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Vedi, io vivo di eccessi e di estremi. Non so se conosci la mia storia, ma ho la presunzione di credere* che nessuna donna avrebbe resistito al mio racconto*. Rispetto cio' che dici, ammiro quella sincerita' che io non ho potuto o saputo avere ma.... Credo di essere andato oltre... Troppo oltre. Io so essere angelo ma anche diavolo... non vorrei esserlo, ma lo sono e quando mi sono sposato, ho messo al mondo dei bimbi ho giurato a me stesso che sarei stato solo angelo. Ho fallito...ma e' giusto che con la mia parte diabolica faccia i conti solo io. Oggi, le persone che ho vicino si fidano di me, contano su di me e sanno che ci sono sempre, giorno dopo giorno, che sono un tenero amante e un papa' presente. L'armonia ritrovata e' stata frutto di impegno, di dedizione di amore incondizionato, di fatti. Non potevo condividere, con nessuno, il mio sbaglio dovevo e devo farci  i conti da solo, prendendo il mio diavolo per le corna.
> 
> Bastardo dentro


sono veramente perplessa ,
perché concordo con sole ma capisco cosa intenda dire bd.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Tu poni la questione in senso autoreferenziale.
> Io sto ragionando non su me ma su me+chi vive con me.
> 
> Il suo dolore è solo ipotetico, mentre la mia soddisfazione è qui e adesso.
> ...


Mah...io direi che il suo dolore è CERTO non ipotetico....quando lo saprà (che tu lo confessi o che lui lo scopra) il dolore ci sarà sicuramente e non poco


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero.Lui non lo sa. Visto che anche lui è un amico e lo conosco bene, penso che l'avrebbe lasciata. Che peccato però.
> Lei non è quel tradimento e basta. Anzi quel tradimento significa ben poco.
> *Lei è quella che lo ama, che gli sta vicino, che fà qualsiasi cosa per lui. Che vive per la sua famiglia e per i suoi figli. Ha sbagliato, è inciampata, ha perso per un attimo la strada*.
> In questo caso possiamo ragionare col senno di poi, visto che sono passati anni..valeva la pena rovinare tutto?


Se è cosi allora pure il marito lo dovrebbe capire no? 
Difatti se io non ho lasciato mia moglie è fondamentalmente per quello...e io pure sono uno di quelli che secondo i miei amici (e anche in base a come ho sempre pensato) avrei divuto lasciarla immediatamente....ci sono andato vicino ma non lo ho fatto.

Certo correrebbe un rischio notevole e probabilmente ora che è tutto a posto non avrebbe neanche senso andar li a confessare e scatenare il casino.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> *Rimanendo sempre tra le parentesi ( il tuo compagno non sa nulla ed è sereno )*
> In che senso cambia il discorso?


E anche qui sei tu ad ipotizzare che sia sereno anche se è ignaro ma non lo puoi sapere.
Io anche prima di sapere non ero sereno, i problemi c'erano...ma lei non credeva ci fossero...pensava solo ai suoi e che io stessi bene e di non fare nulla di cosi grave e non togliere nulla a me e alla famiglia.

Però appunto perché io non ero sereno...ho avuto i dubbi che mi hanno portato a scoprire tutto.

Secondo me se veramente è sereno...o tu sei troppo brava a non fargli mancare nulla oppure a lui va bene cosi (io sono dell'idea che è impossibile non accorgersi di queste cose se davvero tieni al tuo compagno)


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque... come da copione sì è fatto risentire.
> Ma questa volta è andata diversamente perchè ho chiuso. Gli ho detto che non voglio più vederlo e di lasciarmi stare. Anche se eventualmente mi ricontatterà non gli risponderò.
> Certo, non sarà proprio facile perchè essendo un vicino gli incontri casuali sono dietro l'angolo, ma non importa. E sicuramente col vicino ci sarà sempre attrazione.. a pelle una cosa così non mi era mai capitata.. devo ammetterlo.
> Non ho chiuso per lui, o per sua moglie/la sua famiglia. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni e lui lo è nei confronti dei suoi cari, e come tale farà quel che crede.
> ...


Se veramente sei convinta della decisione che hai preso allora vai avanti senza dirglielo.
Per il fatto che hai provato a parlargliene ma lui non sembra aver colto.....o lui non è in grado di comprendere l'italiano...oppure tu hai preso il giro in largo come molte donne fanno...pensando di farsi capire e in realtà non riuscendoci  Digli direttamente il tuo problema...non girarci attorno!!!

Invece per la passione travolgente che non ci sarà mai con tuo marito...è difficile dopo dieci anni provare quelle sensazioni che probabilmente all'inizio con lui (spero) e che puoi provare con il tuo vicino di casa ora con questi incontri clandestini. Però credo che se provassi a viverci per una decina d'anni assieme al tuo attraente vicino...magari la passione travolgente diminuirebbe un pochino...non credi?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Di certo se gliela racconti come hai fatto qui (non ho mai fatto sesso così, solo a vederlo mi viene voglia di trombarlo) già da domani non starà più con te...


Oppure si impegna di più per non far rimpiangere alla moglie quelle trombate


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> rifletti su quanto evidenziato in *blu*: per mia esperienza,* quando ami veramente qualcuno, la passione è presente,**quando invece vuoi bene a qualcuno, senza provare vero amore*, anche immensamente bene, *questa può latitare*.
> 
> E' la mia esperienza, quindi può non valere per Te,  ma col senno di poi ho capito quando si trattava di "amore" e quando invece di "bene".
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2011)

sul dire/non dire...

Ne ho discusso molte volte con le mie amiche, la domanda era addirittura molto specifica: "se vedo il tuo compagno con un'altra, te lo devo dire o lo tengo per me?"
Molte delle mie amiche hanno fatto il distinguo: è una botta e via? Non dirmelo
Ti sembra che sia qualcosa di più? Dimmelo.
Altre invece hanno dichiarato che non lo sopporterebbero, vorrebbero sapere per poter chiudere.

Non sto cercando di dimostrare nulla, solo che è una cosa assolutamente soggettiva e da considerare caso per caso. Per Bastardo Dentro, non mi verrebbe mai in mente di dirgli di confessare.


----------



## Sole (24 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Vedi, io vivo di eccessi e di estremi. Non so se conosci la mia storia, ma ho la presunzione di credere che nessuna donna avrebbe resistito al mio racconto. Rispetto cio' che dici, ammiro quella sincerita' che io non ho potuto o saputo avere ma.... Credo di essere andato oltre... Troppo oltre. Io so essere angelo ma anche diavolo... non vorrei esserlo, ma lo sono e quando mi sono sposato, ho messo al mondo dei bimbi ho giurato a me stesso che sarei stato solo angelo. Ho fallito...ma e' giusto che con la mia parte diabolica faccia i conti solo io. Oggi, le persone che ho vicino si fidano di me, contano su di me e sanno che ci sono sempre, giorno dopo giorno, che sono un tenero amante e un papa' presente. L'armonia ritrovata e' stata frutto di impegno, di dedizione di amore incondizionato, di fatti. Non potevo condividere, con nessuno, il mio sbaglio dovevo e devo farci  i conti da solo, prendendo il mio diavolo per le corna.


Io rispetto la tua scelta e ti capisco. Ogni storia, in fondo, è a sè, così come ogni rapporto d'amore.

Però posso dirti che mio marito non mi avrebbe mai confessato i suoi tradimenti. Li ho scoperti io per puro caso, dopo anni che andavano avanti.

A volte, Bastardo, non si tratta di scegliere o di poter condividere. Se tua moglie avesse scoperto tutto, avreste dovuto affrontare una crisi talmente nera che per immaginarla dovresti prendere tutto il dolore del tuo giorno più nero e moltiplicarla per mille. Non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore, ma tu hai sempre avuto il tuo salvagente, accanto alla disperazione e al senso di colpa.

Mio marito ha vissuto i due mesi di separazione dormendo ogni notte col mio maglione nel letto per sentire il mio odore. Ha vissuto la solitudine, il terrore di perdermi e la lacerazione causata dal mio dolore, dal mio disprezzo, dalla mia rabbia e dai miei tradimenti.

Però, alla fine dei conti, lui può dire che il nostro amore è sopravvissuto a tutto questo. Lui sa con certezza che la sua donna è rimasta accanto a lui nonostante tutto. E' questa consapevolezza che cambia ogni cosa. Che dà all'esperienza del tradimento un significato più profondo.

Tu hai vissuto la tua battaglia solitaria e va benissimo, ci mancherebbe. Ma poteva essere una battaglia da vincere insieme.


----------



## astonished (25 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io rispetto la tua scelta e ti capisco. Ogni storia, in fondo, è a sè, così come ogni rapporto d'amore.
> 
> Però posso dirti che mio marito non mi avrebbe mai confessato i suoi tradimenti. Li ho scoperti io per puro caso, dopo anni che andavano avanti.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo questo post :up:


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Settembre 2011)

Mm





Sole ha detto:


> Io rispetto la tua scelta e ti capisco. Ogni storia, in fondo, è a sè, così come ogni rapporto d'amore.Però posso dirti che mio marito non mi avrebbe mai confessato i suoi tradimenti. Li ho scoperti io per puro caso, dopo anni che andavano avanti.A volte, Bastardo, non si tratta di scegliere o di poter condividere. Se tua moglie avesse scoperto tutto, avreste dovuto affrontare una crisi talmente nera che per immaginarla dovresti prendere tutto il dolore del tuo giorno più nero e moltiplicarla per mille. Non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore, ma tu hai sempre avuto il tuo salvagente, accanto alla disperazione e al senso di colpa.Mio marito ha vissuto i due mesi di separazione dormendo ogni notte col mio maglione nel letto per sentire il mio odore. Ha vissuto la solitudine, il terrore di perdermi e la lacerazione causata dal mio dolore, dal mio disprezzo, dalla mia rabbia e dai miei tradimenti.Però, alla fine dei conti, lui può dire che il nostro amore è sopravvissuto a tutto questo. Lui sa con certezza che la sua donna è rimasta accanto a lui nonostante tutto. E' questa consapevolezza che cambia ogni cosa. Che dà all'esperienza del tradimento un significato più profondo.Tu hai vissuto la tua battaglia solitaria e va benissimo, ci mancherebbe. Ma poteva essere una battaglia da vincere insieme.


 ammiro il Tuo coraggio ma posso farti una domanda? Cosa hai capito da tuTto questo di tuo marito? Tu parli di disprezzo - giustmente -. Cosa avrebbe capito mia moglie? Che ho fatto l'amore nel suo letto mentre era in clinica a partorire o che ho passato una settimana all'altro capo del mondo con l'amante? Io non avrei mai potuto chiedere perdono di fronte a tutta questa merda. Sarei stato io se lei mi avesse scoperto ad andarmene via a morire in una buca. Oggi, dopo anni, metto quna forza speciale ogni giorno, un gesto, una carezza ogni tanto un diamante per provare a lei che non si e' sbagliata ed a me che si puo' andare all'inferno ma anche tornare indietro. Io, sono convinto che se ti raccontassi solo la meta' di cio' che ho fatto non potresti nemmeno immaginare di perdonare e soprattutto non ti potresti più fidare.se ti facessi vedere il conflitto e la difficolta' a resistere agli stimoli mi lascerebbe perdere qualsiasi donna anch e se so forse amare con una profondita' non comune. Io ho promesso a mia moglie che per lei ci sarei sempre stato, che avrebbe sempre potuto contare su di me. Oggi mi riconosce questo merito nonostante tutta la merda che mi porto dentro e ogni volta che compio un piccolo o grande gesto per lei inaspettato i suoi occhi bellissimi mi guardano con dolcezza e amore. Avessi parlato tutto questo non ci sarebbe. Non c'era nessun combattimento da fare c'era solo una donna cui augurare un destino migliore con un uomo diverso magari meno stupefacente ma più semplice e concreto che l'amasse per tutta la vita ((senza pause di diciotto mesi.....) Bastardo Dentro


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Mm ammiro il Tuo coraggio ma posso farti una domanda? Cosa hai capito da tuTto questo di tuo marito? Tu parli di disprezzo - giustmente -. Cosa avrebbe capito mia moglie? Che ho fatto l'amore nel suo letto mentre era in clinica a partorire o che ho passato una settimana all'altro capo del mondo con l'amante? Io non avrei mai potuto chiedere perdono di fronte a tutta questa merda. Sarei stato io se lei mi avesse scoperto ad andarmene via a morire in una buca. Oggi, dopo anni, metto quna forza speciale ogni giorno, un gesto, una carezza ogni tanto un diamante per provare a lei che non si e' sbagliata ed a me che si puo' andare all'inferno ma anche tornare indietro. Io, sono convinto che se ti raccontassi solo la meta' di cio' che ho fatto non potresti nemmeno immaginare di perdonare e soprattutto non ti potresti più fidare.se ti facessi vedere il conflitto e la difficolta' a resistere agli stimoli mi lascerebbe perdere qualsiasi donna anch e se so forse amare con una profondita' non comune. Io ho promesso a mia moglie che per lei ci sarei sempre stato, che avrebbe sempre potuto contare su di me. Oggi mi riconosce questo merito nonostante tutta la merda che mi porto dentro e ogni volta che compio un piccolo o grande gesto per lei inaspettato i suoi occhi bellissimi mi guardano con dolcezza e amore. Avessi parlato tutto questo non ci sarebbe. Non c'era nessun combattimento da fare c'era solo una donna cui augurare un destino migliore con un uomo diverso magari meno stupefacente ma più semplice e concreto che l'amasse per tutta la vita ((senza pause di diciotto mesi.....) Bastardo Dentro


Ma scusa non capisco tutta sta lotta eh?
Mica sei al mondo per fare il martire del matrimonio eh?
O sei felice così come sei, o abiuri a te stesso eh?
Potresti benissimo scegliere di vivere come un uomo che è conteso a morsi da ogni esemplare dell'universo femminile no?

Mah...
Sei tu che ingigantisci, in base alla tua alta coscienza di te stesso, le mattane che hai compiuto...

Se un giorno ti confrontassi con me, scopriresti di essere un candido giglio...in confronto agli abissi di libertinaggio e dissolutezza in cui è precipitato il conte...

Ovvio...io ero buono, puro e santo...
Sono state le donne a traviarmi...

No eh?

Magari se un giorno sbrocchi e gli dici...certe cose...lei ti fa: Senti non parlarne, tu sei il mio uomo, so come sei fatto, e fidati una moglie intuisce i lati oscuri del suo uomo.

La mia almeno gli ha sempre intuiti...ma ha sempre detto...sono cose tue, che non fanno per me.
Mi spaventano da morire...


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> *Mm ammiro il Tuo coraggio ma posso farti una domanda? Cosa hai capito da tuTto questo di tuo marito? Tu parli di disprezzo - giustmente -. Cosa avrebbe capito mia moglie? Che ho fatto l'amore nel suo letto mentre era in clinica a partorire o che ho passato una settimana all'altro capo del mondo con l'amante? Io non avrei mai potuto chiedere perdono di fronte a tutta questa merda*. Sarei stato io se lei mi avesse scoperto ad andarmene via a morire in una buca. Oggi, dopo anni, metto quna forza speciale ogni giorno, un gesto, una carezza ogni tanto un diamante per provare a lei che non si e' sbagliata ed a me che si puo' andare all'inferno ma anche tornare indietro. Io, sono convinto che se ti raccontassi solo la meta' di cio' che ho fatto non potresti nemmeno immaginare di perdonare e soprattutto non ti potresti più fidare.se ti facessi vedere il conflitto e la difficolta' a resistere agli stimoli mi lascerebbe perdere qualsiasi donna anch e se so forse amare con una profondita' non comune. Io ho promesso a mia moglie che per lei ci sarei sempre stato, che avrebbe sempre potuto contare su di me. Oggi mi riconosce questo merito nonostante tutta la merda che mi porto dentro e ogni volta che compio un piccolo o grande gesto per lei inaspettato i suoi occhi bellissimi mi guardano con dolcezza e amore. Avessi parlato tutto questo non ci sarebbe. Non c'era nessun combattimento da fare c'era solo una donna cui augurare un destino migliore con un uomo diverso magari meno stupefacente ma più semplice e concreto che l'amasse per tutta la vita ((senza pause di diciotto mesi.....) Bastardo Dentro


Rispondo alla tua domanda.

Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.

Tutto questo mi ha fatto un male atroce, certo. Ma sono felice di averlo saputo perchè ho avuto la possibilità di conoscere davvero la persona che mi sta accanto e di mettermi alla prova, scoprendo in me risorse che nemmeno credevo di avere.

Tua moglie, in tutta la vostra vicenda, ha avuto un ruolo totalmente passivo. Lei si è adattata, senza saperlo, ai tuoi umori e alla tua volontà. E tu, quando ne parli, trasmetti l'immagine di una donna ampiamente gratificata e ricompensata per motivi di cui resterà per sempre all'oscuro. E nel tuo rapporto con lei, amore e senso di colpa spesso si confondono.

Io sono una donna che vuole scegliere e avere parte attiva nel rapporto col mio uomo. Voglio trarre soddisfazione principalmente da me stessa e non aspettarmi diamanti o gesti affettuosi che ricompensino il mio dolore. In questo il pentimento del mio compagno non mi ha aiutato, anzi. Ho sempre cercato di alleviare i suoi sensi di colpa e spronarlo a trovare la sua strada, perchè restare impantanato nel passato e nel senso di colpa non aiuterebbe il nostro rapporto oggi.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda.
> 
> Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.
> 
> ...


Tu sei una donna fantastica!
Ce ne sono poche come te!


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda.
> 
> Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.
> 
> ...


... che donna che sei, Sole... grande....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda.
> 
> Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo!


----------



## kay76 (25 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda.
> 
> Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.
> 
> ...


Sei una donna fantastica.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda.
> 
> Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.
> 
> ...


Che  bel post! Ti ammiro molto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2011)

Io non capisco...scrivo una frase...e tutti lì a copiarmi...
Che problemi ci sono?
L'ho detto prima io che è fantastica...dovrebbe bastare eh?
Cosa siamo qui dentro eh?
Tutti a raccontarcela?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non capisco...scrivo una frase...e tutti lì a copiarmi...
> Che problemi ci sono?
> L'ho detto prima io che è fantastica...dovrebbe bastare eh?
> Cosa siamo qui dentro eh?
> Tutti a raccontarcela?


Sei un uomo fantastico :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2011)

*Uomo fantastico*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sei un uomo fantastico :rotfl:


Esatto probabilmente il marito di Sole è un uomo fantastico da non lasciar scappare...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esatto probabilmente il marito di Sole è un uomo fantastico da non lasciar scappare...


Dimenticavo...
Ciao cantastorie ciao ragazza mi firmero' con il nome blu quando passo a trovarvi ;-)


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non capisco...scrivo una frase...e tutti lì a copiarmi...
> Che problemi ci sono?
> L'ho detto prima io che è fantastica...dovrebbe bastare eh?
> Cosa siamo qui dentro eh?
> Tutti a raccontarcela?


Forse l'hanno scritto perchè lo pensano, non perchè l'hai detto tu.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda.
> 
> Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post Sole! Bellissimo davvero...


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2011)

penso che sole abbia saputo trarre il meglio dalla terribile rivelazione che le è capitata tra capo e collo e ,con il senno di poi ,possa dire di preferire l'aver saputo dei tradimenti del marito per ricostruire il rapporto su basi più solide di maggiore conoscenza reciproca.
ma non è stata certo una scelta...ed oggi nessuno di  noi può sentirsi di consigliare a bastardo dentro di confessare tutto alla moglie, completamente ignara di tutto.
e sul pentimento di bd ho sempre questa sorta di sensazione di flagellazione psicologica a sfondo religioso che assurdamente rende tutto  quasi compiaciuto.doloroso, sofferente ma con quella nostalgia canaglia dei peccatori devoti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esatto probabilmente il marito di Sole è un uomo fantastico da non lasciar scappare...


Vero.

Ma la mia era una battuta in risposta al Conte che reclamava il Copyright di una delle sue frasi


----------



## bastardo dentro (26 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda.
> 
> Io ho capito che mio marito ha un lato oscuro che ha coltivato per anni a mia insaputa. Che per anni è andato con altre donne, cercandole spasmodicamente. Che a volte ha cercato anche esperienze estreme. Che, quando parlavamo abbracciati a letto e io gli aprivo il mio cuore, lui mi raccontava balle. Che il modo sprezzante e severo con cui ha sempre giudicato gli altri (anche me) non nascondeva il rigore morale che io pensavo, ma era un modo per tenere lontana quella parte di sè che lo spaventava.
> 
> ...


la tua prova d'amore nello "scendere" negli abissi insieme a tuo marito e aiutarlo a risalire è stata davvero grande. in tutto questo nella mia esperienza, forse, ha pesato il fatto che dopo pochi mesi dalla fine del mio tradimento, quando sono rientrato in famiglia e le cose andavano davvero male abbiamo avuto la diagnosi di nostro figlio... da quel momento in avanti ogni cosa è stata diversa ed ogni respiro non è stato più lo stesso.  Forse non ho avuto il coraggio di coinvolgerla nel mio abisso, proprio lei che da bambina viziata quale era si stava trasformando nella grande donna che è oggi. ha riunciato al lavoro quando abbiamo saputo della disabilità del mio bimbo, ha capito che i miei bambini. il grande per un verso ed il piccolo per un altro avevano bisogno di lei. si è sacrificata, ha rinunciato alla sua laurea in ingegneria al suo master a cambridge, alla sua carriera. solo per amore dei nostri mabmini. lei è stata determinante nell'aiutarmi a trovare un senso a tutte le cose innanzi alla disabilità di mio figlio. non avrei mai potuto portarla in quell'inferno, di schifo in cui mi trovavo. dovevo cercare, da solo, di tornare ad esserne degno di quella forma così alta di amore. sono comuque convinto che TU sia una compagna "vera" per tuo marito e sono altresì convinto che dopo questa batosta saprà valorizzarti come meriti. 

Bastardo Dentro

Per il Conte: no, Conte caro, non è così. quando si prendono degli impegni come la convivenza, il matrimonio o altro, nella mia testa, queste cose dovrebbero essere indissolubili. so bene che la realtà è diversa, ho sotto i miei occhi le separazioni di tante coppie a me vicine per motivi futili o meno futili e per carità ci si può ben separare ma si ha sempre una "responsabilità" nei confronti del compagno\a e nei confronti dei propri figli, che viene meno solo quando si chiudono gli occhi. io sento questo e cerco di trasmettere questo a mio figlio. peraltro, questo senso di "responsabilità" ce l'ho ei confronti del mio prossimo in generale e quando una persona vicina - o anche lontana - ha bisogno di aiuto non bisogna voltarsi sdall'altra parte ma cercare di fare qualcosa, qualunque cosa. certo fa male quando non si riesce, quando il male vince ma si è tentato, si è voluto e si è pregato per fare qualcosa; la vita, spesso, dice no ma non per questo non bisogna porci a servizio del nostro prossimo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non avrei mai potuto portarla in quell'inferno, di schifo in cui mi trovavo. dovevo cercare, da solo, di tornare ad esserne degno di quella forma così alta di amore.


Hai fatto benissimo secondo me a non caricare questa Donna di altri "pensieri" tant'è che sicuramente il suo istinto femminile sicuramente le avra' gia' parlato ma sai, certe cose vengono dopo e, magicamente, si trasformano da grandi a piccolissime futili stupidate...

Ciao

blu


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esatto probabilmente il marito di Sole è un uomo fantastico da non lasciar scappare...


Mio marito è un uomo fantastico, ma io sono più fantastica di lui


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Un pochino...*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non sono questa vigliacca.


Hee un pochino si direi...
Sicuramente quell'uomo avra' fascino ma tu le hai fatto capire benissimo dove volevi arrivare...
Gia' immagino gli sguardi desiderosi.

Spero che sua moglie  vada con il tuo compagno cosi' almeno vi divertite in quattro!
E' bello tenere vivi e buoni il rapporto di vicinato.


p.s ironizzo un poco seno' ci tagliamo tutti le vene!

Ciao blu


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2011)

ma blu sarebbe jesus-petrolini?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mio marito è un uomo fantastico, ma io sono più fantastica di lui


Non ho dubbi in merito sei  tosta ;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*ot*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma blu sarebbe jesus-petrolini?


;-) devi sapere che l'altra sera quando ho scritto la prima volta,la ragazza doveva guardare Blu notte,il cantasotri cantava versi sutpendi e a me' e' venuta in mente la canzone "NEL BLU DIPINTO DI BLU".

Cosi' che ho deciso di essere l'anonimo blu;dev'essere stressante avere mille anonimi che parlano anche se,ritengo carina questa cosa dell'anonimato perche' io non mi sento ne di "destra" ne di "sinistra" ma le persone di questo forum e i vostri argomenti sono interessanti sai ;-) Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2011)

Ma si, oggi è un mondo "Fantastico"fatto di persone"Fantastiche"Tradimenti ,corna,esperienze estreme,egoismo,infantilismo....indolenza, strafottenza.....oggi c'è da vantarsene....andar a puttane con una moglie e figli a casa che ti aspettano...è "Fantastico"....e si significa esser tosti e moderni.....infatti....siam tutti felici e contenti di questo mondo"Fantastico"dove ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole...tanto è normale....infatti è proprio una bella società....una società"Fantastica"!Ed io vedo come son contenti i figli di aver genitori cos' "Fantastici"....guardo il loro visi sgomenti e attoniti....un "Fantastico degrado......sempre fantastico!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Esatto!*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si, oggi è un mondo "Fantastico"fatto di persone"Fantastiche"Tradimenti ,corna,esperienze estreme,egoismo,infantilismo....indolenza, strafottenza.....oggi c'è da vantarsene....andar a puttane con una moglie e figli a casa che ti aspettano...è "Fantastico"....e si significa esser tosti e moderni.....infatti....siam tutti felici e contenti di questo mondo"Fantastico"dove ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole...tanto è normale....infatti è proprio una bella società....una società"Fantastica"!Ed io vedo come son contenti i figli di aver genitori cos' "Fantastici"....guardo il loro visi sgomenti e attoniti....un "Fantastico degrado......sempre fantastico!!!



Vedi che tanto Oscuro non sei,anzi,oggi mi sembri molto chiaro e limpido!!!

Ti vorrei dire una cosa,molte persone,ho detto molte non tutte ok, a parer mio tradiscono perche' non hanno avuto il coraggio, la possibilita',le coincidenzze per farlo ai tempi  primaverili,quindi non sanno cosa vuol dire,poi per alcuni diventa una droga il sesso, ma questo è tutt'altro discorso...

Non possiamo generalizzare su un discorso cosi' serio,comunque quello che hai detto sopra è molto molto bello,concordo appieno,non è il mondo che è malato ma è la societa'  che fa ammalre  il mondo!!!

Ciao da blu


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2011)

Caro blu....la società siamo noi...son tutte le persone"Fantastiche"Che si rendono meritevoli di comportamenti penosi....che poi diventano fantastici....e sai lavorando fra la gente....io vedo quali son i risultati.... !Questi figli....i genitori proprio non li vedono fantastici.....e mi dispiace...perchè infondo le vittime"Sbandate"di genitori poco fantastici son proprio loro......!Ma infondo per assolverci rendiamo tutto normale....anche ciò che è malato diventa normale....quasi "Fantastico"!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*quindi...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Caro blu....la società siamo noi...son tutte le persone"Fantastiche"Che si rendono meritevoli di comportamenti penosi....che poi diventano fantastici....e sai lavorando fra la gente....io vedo quali son i risultati.... !Questi figli....i genitori proprio non li vedono fantastici.....e mi dispiace...perchè infondo le vittime"Sbandate"di genitori poco fantastici son proprio loro......!Ma infondo per assolverci rendiamo tutto normale....anche ciò che è malato diventa normale....quasi "Fantastico"!!!!!!!



Cosa pansi di questa donna confusa ?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2011)

Che non è confusa manco per nulla...i suoi stracazzi se li sta facendo alla grande e alle spalle di un patner ignaro.....è cofusa sulla sua natura....pensava di esser una donna per bene....e invece proprio non lo è......capita.....!!!!!!La confusione non ti fa agire....la confusione dopo aver agito...è solo esser dei gran codardi e vigliacchi!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che non è confusa manco per nulla...i suoi stracazzi se li sta facendo alla grande e alle spalle di un patner ignaro.....è cofusa sulla sua natura....pensava di esser una donna per bene....e invece proprio non lo è......capita.....!!!!!!La confusione non ti fa agire....la confusione dopo aver agito...è solo esser dei gran codardi e vigliacchi!!!


anche se e' superfluo, concordo...

pero' a chi tresca con i vicini di casa, un premio al loro genio andrebbe dato...

ahahahahahah anzi grrgrrgrrgrr


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2011)

Chi tresca con i vicini di casa è ancora più infame...perchè proprio non ha un minimo di rispetto per un patner che volente o nolente..ha messo nelle sue mani la propria vita.....!Ma io scrivo cose scomode....e poco me ne frega.....io non sono "FANATSTICO"mi accontento di esser una persona"Anormale"...di portare ancora un minimo di rispetto alla mia persona..e alla mia compagna......mi accontento di dissentir e di indignarmi anche un pò, per questi nuovi "EROI"di questa società degradata e super"Fantastica"Già questi son i nuovi eroi senza macchia e senza paura.....tutti fantastici,come il fantastico Pacciani,la fantastica,Franzoni,omar erika,Parolisi superfantastico.......!!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (26 Settembre 2011)

Mm





Sole ha detto:


> Io rispetto la tua scelta e ti capisco. Ogni storia, in fondo, è a sè, così come ogni rapporto d'amore.Però posso dirti che mio marito non mi avrebbe mai confessato i suoi tradimenti. Li ho scoperti io per puro caso, dopo anni che andavano avanti.A volte, Bastardo, non si tratta di scegliere o di poter condividere. Se tua moglie avesse scoperto tutto, avreste dovuto affrontare una crisi talmente nera che per immaginarla dovresti prendere tutto il dolore del tuo giorno più nero e moltiplicarla per mille. Non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore, ma tu hai sempre avuto il tuo salvagente, accanto alla disperazione e al senso di colpa.Mio marito ha vissuto i due mesi di separazione dormendo ogni notte col mio maglione nel letto per sentire il mio odore. Ha vissuto la solitudine, il terrore di perdermi e la lacerazione causata dal mio dolore, dal mio disprezzo, dalla mia rabbia e dai miei tradimenti.Però, alla fine dei conti, lui può dire che il nostro amore è sopravvissuto a tutto questo. Lui sa con certezza che la sua donna è rimasta accanto a lui nonostante tutto. E' questa consapevolezza che cambia ogni cosa. Che dà all'esperienza del tradimento un significato più profondo.Tu hai vissuto la tua battaglia solitaria e va benissimo, ci mancherebbe. Ma poteva essere una battaglia da vincere insieme.


 ammiro il Tuo coraggio ma posso farti una domanda? Cosa hai capito da tuTto questo di tuo marito? Tu parli di disprezzo - giustmente -. Cosa avrebbe capito mia moglie? Che ho fatto l'amore nel suo letto mentre era in clinica a partorire o che ho passato una settimana all'altro capo del mondo con l'amante? Io non avrei mai potuto chiedere perdono di fronte a tutta questa merda. Sarei stato io se lei mi avesse scoperto ad andarmene via a morire in una buca. Oggi, dopo anni, metto quna forza speciale ogni giorno, un gesto, una carezza ogni tanto un diamante per provare a lei che non si e' sbagliata ed a me che si puo' andare all'inferno ma anche tornare indietro. Io, sono convinto che se ti raccontassi solo la meta' di cio' che ho fatto non potresti nemmeno immaginare di perdonare e soprattutto non ti potresti più fidare.se ti facessi vedere il conflitto e la difficolta' a resistere agli stimoli mi lascerebbe perdere qualsiasi donna anch e se so forse amare con una profondita' non comune. Io ho promesso a mia moglie che per lei ci sarei sempre stato, che avrebbe sempre potuto contare su di me. Oggi mi riconosce questo merito nonostante tutta la merda che mi porto dentro e ogni volta che compio un piccolo o grande gesto per lei inaspettato i suoi occhi bellissimi mi guardano con dolcezza e amore. Avessi parlato tutto questo non ci sarebbe. Non c'era nessun combattimento da fare c'era solo una donna cui augurare un destino migliore con un uomo diverso magari meno stupefacente ma più semplice e concreto che l'amasse per tutta la vita ((senza pause di diciotto mesi.....) Bastardo Dentro


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2011)

l'hai già postato , bastardo


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Bene anzi male,ma*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Mm ammiro il Tuo coraggio ma posso farti una domanda? Cosa hai capito da tuTto questo di tuo marito? Tu parli di disprezzo - giustmente -. Cosa avrebbe capito mia moglie? Che ho fatto l'amore nel suo letto mentre era in clinica a partorire o che ho passato una settimana all'altro capo del mondo con l'amante? Io non avrei mai potuto chiedere perdono di fronte a tutta questa merda. Sarei stato io se lei mi avesse scoperto ad andarmene via a morire in una buca. Oggi, dopo anni, metto quna forza speciale ogni giorno, un gesto, una carezza ogni tanto un diamante per provare a lei che non si e' sbagliata ed a me che si puo' andare all'inferno ma anche tornare indietro. Io, sono convinto che se ti raccontassi solo la meta' di cio' che ho fatto non potresti nemmeno immaginare di perdonare e soprattutto non ti potresti più fidare.se ti facessi vedere il conflitto e la difficolta' a resistere agli stimoli mi lascerebbe perdere qualsiasi donna anch e se so forse amare con una profondita' non comune. Io ho promesso a mia moglie che per lei ci sarei sempre stato, che avrebbe sempre potuto contare su di me. Oggi mi riconosce questo merito nonostante tutta la merda che mi porto dentro e ogni volta che compio un piccolo o grande gesto per lei inaspettato i suoi occhi bellissimi mi guardano con dolcezza e amore. Avessi parlato tutto questo non ci sarebbe. Non c'era nessun combattimento da fare c'era solo una donna cui augurare un destino migliore con un uomo diverso magari meno stupefacente ma più semplice e concreto che l'amasse per tutta la vita ((senza pause di diciotto mesi.....) Bastardo Dentro


Avanti avanti cosi' che la strada è quella buona he...
Posso farti una domanda,erano le donne a farti sguardi capibili o eri tu corteggiarle con giochini sporchi facendole innamorare di te?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Non per*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avanti avanti cosi' che la strada è quella buona he...
> Posso farti una domanda,erano le donne a farti sguardi capibili o eri tu corteggiarle con giochini sporchi facendole innamorare di te?


Non per giustificarti,ma per capire meglio...

Ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Non per...*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avanti avanti cosi' che la strada è quella buona he...
> Posso farti una domanda,erano le donne a farti sguardi capibili o eri tu corteggiarle con giochini sporchi facendole innamorare di te?


Non per giustificarti ma per capirti meglio...

Ciao


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avanti avanti cosi' che la strada è quella buona he...
> Posso farti una domanda,erano le donne a farti sguardi capibili o eri tu corteggiarle con *giochini sporchi* facendole innamorare di te?


E quali sarebbero i giochini sporchi?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2011)

*Noooo*

Giochini sporchi????giochini fantastici e stupefacenti.....!!


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giochini sporchi????giochini fantastici e stupefacenti.....!!


Tipo filtri incantesimi sei la donna della mia vita dammela , cose così?


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tipo filtri incantesimi sei la donna della mia vita dammela , cose così?


Diamogli il nome giusto: Inganno.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diamogli il nome giusto: Inganno.


Se esiste chi inganna esiste anche chi si vuol far ingannare... Comunque, volevo solo sottolineare l'espressione "giochini sporchi" che mi sembrava un po' strana.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> *Se esiste chi inganna esiste anche chi si vuol far ingannare*... Comunque, volevo solo sottolineare l'espressione "giochini sporchi" che mi sembrava un po' strana.


C'e' gente che vive di 'Illusioni", si dice che faccia bene alla salute


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> VI porto la mia esperienza. quando la mia amante scelse il marito (o forse, come dice il Conte, di diventare madre) io fui posto innanzi al grande bivio. il rapporto con mia moglie era distrutto dalla mia furia iconoclasta, il rapporto con l'amante era finito. andare da mia moglie e rivelare ciò che era successo, oltre a ingigantire la sofferenza che - a torto o a ragione - le avevo inferto sottolineando tutte le cose che non andavano (perchè c'erano molte cose che non andavano...) l'avrei massacrata ed avrei precluso ogni possibilità di recupero anche perchè davanti ad una verità come quella non vi è possibilità di risposta, di nessun tipo. Tanto che finita la storia, subito dopo, io chiesi a mia moglie un periodo di separazione, accettai una commessa in UKRAINA..... e me ne andai laggiù per due mesi (facendo solo una telefonata al giorno a casa). lavoravo 12 ore al giorno, correvo di  notte nella neve almeno 20 km ogni sera, non mangiavo, non dormivo e bevevo vodka e una volta ho anche usufurito delle bellezze locali... persi 12 kg ero uno spettro... la domanda che mi ponevo, costantemente, era cosa volessi veramente e se fossi davvero in grado di fare felice mia moglie (ma veramente...) tentavo di recuperare dentro di me le sensazioni, di capire cosa fosse successo veramente e se dovessi parlare e quindi lasciare decidere Lei oppure no. nella scelta c'erano anche i bambini.... e ho deciso di non dire nulla. Il rimorso mi tormenta e sogno, spesso,* il giudizio universale quando DIo mi chiamerà, e mi sputtanerà davanti a mia moglie *che avrà un terribile dolore. a volte, nel cuore della notte mi sveglio... dopo questo sogno terribile e so, che in quel momento, dopo quella rivelazione non la perderò per la vita ma per l'eternità.... non è a "costo zero" il mio silenzio. so di avere fatto qualcosa di non perdonabile e non cancellabile perchè ho distrutto una forma di amore così alta e pura che non avrebbe resistito a tanta bassezza da parte mia.
> 
> bastardo dentro


santo cielo.
scusa ...cosa intendi per furia iconoclasta?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si, oggi è un mondo "Fantastico"fatto di persone"Fantastiche"Tradimenti ,corna,esperienze estreme,egoismo,infantilismo....indolenza, strafottenza.....oggi c'è da vantarsene....andar a puttane con una moglie e figli a casa che ti aspettano...è "Fantastico"....e si significa esser tosti e moderni.....infatti....siam tutti felici e contenti di questo mondo"Fantastico"dove ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole...tanto è normale....infatti è proprio una bella società....una società"Fantastica"!Ed io vedo come son contenti i figli di aver genitori cos' "Fantastici"....guardo il loro visi sgomenti e attoniti....un "Fantastico degrado......sempre fantastico!!!


Fantastico!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Cavoli siamo ot "giochi sporchi"*

Non ha nulla a che vedere con Confusa cosi' si confonde ancora di piu' ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Mm ammiro il Tuo coraggio ma posso farti una domanda? Cosa hai capito da tuTto questo di tuo marito? Tu parli di disprezzo - giustmente -. Cosa avrebbe capito mia moglie? Che ho fatto l'amore nel suo letto mentre era in clinica a partorire o che ho passato una settimana all'altro capo del mondo con l'amante? Io non avrei mai potuto chiedere perdono di fronte a tutta questa merda. Sarei stato io se lei mi avesse scoperto ad andarmene via a morire in una buca. Oggi, dopo anni, metto quna forza speciale ogni giorno, un gesto, una carezza ogni tanto un diamante per provare a lei che non si e' sbagliata ed a me che si puo' andare all'inferno ma anche tornare indietro. Io, sono convinto che se ti raccontassi solo la meta' di cio' che ho fatto non potresti nemmeno immaginare di perdonare e soprattutto non ti potresti più fidare.se ti facessi vedere il conflitto e la difficolta' a resistere agli stimoli mi lascerebbe perdere qualsiasi donna anch e se so forse amare con una profondita' non comune. Io ho promesso a mia moglie che per lei ci sarei sempre stato, che avrebbe sempre potuto contare su di me. Oggi mi riconosce questo merito nonostante tutta la merda che mi porto dentro e ogni volta che compio un piccolo o grande gesto per lei inaspettato i suoi occhi bellissimi mi guardano con dolcezza e amore. Avessi parlato tutto questo non ci sarebbe. Non c'era nessun combattimento da fare c'era solo una donna cui augurare un destino migliore con un uomo diverso magari meno stupefacente ma più semplice e concreto che l'amasse per tutta la vita ((senza pause di diciotto mesi.....) Bastardo Dentro


Ok, non ti avrebbe perdonato dici... forse... ma forse l'avrebbe fatto perchè se quello che dici è vero, quello che c'è tra voi ne vale la pena ed in parte deve essere anche merito tuo. Tu sei un fortunato, perchè nonostante tutto ti è stato risparmiato quel muro di paura e diffidenza che si erge dopo il tradimento, perchè non l'hai vista andare in pezzi per colpa tua: approfitta di questa fortuna e perdonati. Te lo dico da tradita, quella merda è passato, tutti abbiamo qualcosa di cui vergognarci, piccola o grande che sia, se abbiamo una coscenza di un certo tipo non la scordiamo mai, ma non riusciamo a perdonarcela fino a che non l'abbiamo archiviata con un 'mai più'. Lo faresti ancora? davvero? mi sembra difficile. Ti senti in colpa perchè hai ancora tentazioni, perchè vorresti ancora tradire, perchè non ti fidi di te stesso? Oppure hai una così bassa considerazione di te stesso da continuare a dubitare di te?...ma il passato te lo devi perdonare, anche per poter vivere meglio il presente, no? Mio marito per giorni mi ripeteva: sono imperdonabile, sono imperdonabile... leggendo le tue parole forse ho capito qualcosa...Sei fortunato ti ripeto, non sprecare la tua fortuna, guarda avanti adesso.


----------



## bastardo dentro (26 Settembre 2011)

non ho mai baciato una donna per primo, nessun giochino sporco. volendo, non è comunque difficile fare conquiste, al di là dell'aspetto fisico che, sicuramente mi aiuta molto, e le buone maniere che sono ormai perse ... ciò che vedo ha immediata presa sono (haimè...) potere e portafoglio. capito questo c'è una categoria di donne che si "squaderna" sulla tua scrivania con grande facilità .... quando la mia ex amante si è "squadernata" io non ho capito più molto... sono sicuramente una minoranza ma ci sono e sono....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Andiamo ot...*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ho mai baciato una donna per primo, nessun giochino sporco. volendo, non è comunque difficile fare conquiste, al di là dell'aspetto fisico che, sicuramente mi aiuta molto, e le buone maniere che sono ormai perse ... ciò che vedo ha immediata presa sono (haimè...) potere e portafoglio. capito questo c'è una categoria di donne che si "squaderna" sulla tua scrivania con grande facilità .... quando la mia ex amante si è "squadernata" io non ho capito più molto... sono sicuramente una minoranza ma ci sono e sono....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Molto interessante,ma perche' non apri un post nuovo?

Ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Forse l'hanno scritto perchè lo pensano, non perchè l'hai detto tu.


Ma và?
Credi che non l'avessi sospettato?
Ah il mio ego ipertrofico, che mi gioca brutti scherzi...
Brutto comunque che si parli male del marito di sole non trovi?
Beato lui!
Una moglie fantastica, altro che storie!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Male ???*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Brutto comunque che si parli male del marito di sole non trovi?
> Beato lui!


Leggi bene anche tu...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Male ???*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Brutto comunque che si parli male del marito di sole non trovi?


Leggi bene anche tu...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Male ???*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Brutto comunque che si parli male del marito di sole non trovi?


Leggi bene anche tu...


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma và?
> Credi che non l'avessi sospettato?
> Ah il mio ego ipertrofico, che mi gioca brutti scherzi...
> *Brutto comunque che si parli male del marito di sole non trovi*?
> ...


ma a me non sembra che si sia parlato male del marito di Sole....o forse non ho capito io????


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2011)

*@ Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma a me non sembra che si sia parlato male del marito di Sole....o forse non ho capito io????


No tranquilla hai capito benissimo,cosa dici anche Confusa avra' capito ?

Ciao


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma và?
> Credi che non l'avessi sospettato?
> Ah il mio ego ipertrofico, che mi gioca brutti scherzi...
> Brutto comunque che si parli male del marito di sole non trovi?
> ...


Certo però volevo togliermi la soddisfazione di scriverti qualcosa contro 
Eh si donna fantastica.... concordo in pieno.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2011)

*Mhaaaa*

Mi sembra che nessuno abbia tirato in ballo il marito di sole....se poi è uno che andava a puttane con una moglie a casa e dei figli....è tutto tranne che fantastico!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che nessuno abbia tirato in ballo il marito di sole....se poi è uno che andava a puttane con una moglie a casa e dei figli....è tutto tranne che fantastico!!


macche'puttane aveva una comunissima amante come tutti


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'puttane aveva una comunissima amante come tutti


Certo è lei non è una traditrice...ha solo reso la pariglia...medita amico mio, per quando tua moglie ti beccherà!
laà dovrai essere stoico...ed accetare la pugna!


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2011)

Giusto....giustissimo....restituire la pariglia e mettersi sullo stesso piano di un soggetto che non si è fatto mancare nulla con una famiglia a casa e fantastico!!!!!Incomincio a chiedermi se qui dentro giocate a coionare le persone spacciando farina per cocaina....o se i primi a credere a certe stronzate siete voi....!!!!Mio dio,nulla in contrario...siete liberi di credere che la farina sia più stupefacente delle cocaina....ma convincerci del contrario.....mi sembra pretendere troppo!!!!!!!!!!!Io trovo il tutto molto degradante...sotto ogni aspetto....e forse sarebbe il caso di dirlo...invece di far credere a qualcuno qualcosa che non è....altro che persone fantastiche!!!


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'puttane aveva una comunissima amante come tutti


Vorrei capire una cosa. Seriamente.
Supponiamo che una donna abbia un amante.
Che poi questa donna lo tratti male perchè si è stancata.
Se l'amante la chiama puttana, perchè sbaglia? E lei ha diritto a gridarti in faccia che non è una puttana?
Però se ti aveva come amante a comodo (senza sentimenti), qual è la differenza con una puttana?
Sbaglio, ma quelle che lo fanno per mestiere si chiamano prostitute, chi invece lo fa per piacere, che dignità ha in più di una prostituta? Quest'ultima almeno lo fa per soldi.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

ti chiama puttana un uomo che sa che neppure pagando potrà più averti.


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ti chiama puttana un uomo che sa che neppure pagando potrà più averti.


Il quale ti faceva comodo prima quando ti scopava? No, troppo facile...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il quale ti faceva comodo prima quando ti scopava? No, troppo facile...


Facile quanto vuoi.
Ma se, da uomo, una donna mi tratta male, posso dirle, in modo molto descrittivo ed appropriato, a seconda delle situazioni: egoista, bugiarda, esibizionista, sfruttatrice, superficiale, stronza, deficiente, etc etc. Ognuno di questi descrive in modo piuttosto preciso ubn possibile motivo di lagnanza verso di lei.

E "puttana"? Puttana è chi si vende il corpo per denaro. Se ti lagni di quello, mi viene in mente che il problema è che a te personalmente non lo venderà più.

Andy, sia chiaro: non sto criticando TE, è un mio pensiero, forse espresso in modo un pò brusco. Ma visceralmente, quello che sento quando uno grida "puttana" è "perchè non me la dai più?" 
Perchè ci sono insulti ben più mirati.


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Facile quanto vuoi.
> Ma se, da uomo, una donna mi tratta male, posso dirle, in modo molto descrittivo ed appropriato, a seconda delle situazioni: egoista, bugiarda, esibizionista, sfruttatrice, superficiale, stronza, deficiente, etc etc. Ognuno di questi descrive in modo piuttosto preciso ubn possibile motivo di lagnanza verso di lei.
> 
> E "puttana"? *Puttana è chi si vende il corpo per denaro.* Se ti lagni di quello, mi viene in mente che il problema è che a te personalmente non lo venderà più.
> ...



Non necessariamente ... ci sono tanti altri modi di vendersi :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Facile quanto vuoi.
> Ma se, da uomo, una donna mi tratta male, posso dirle, in modo molto descrittivo ed appropriato, a seconda delle situazioni: egoista, bugiarda, esibizionista, sfruttatrice, superficiale, stronza, deficiente, etc etc. Ognuno di questi descrive in modo piuttosto preciso ubn possibile motivo di lagnanza verso di lei.
> *
> E "puttana"? Puttana è chi si vende il corpo per denaro. Se ti lagni di quello, mi viene in mente che il problema è che a te personalmente non lo venderà più.*
> ...


Puttana è il termine dispregiativo per indicare una prostituta che non lo fa per soldi, ma solo per il piacere del proprio sesso. Chiamatela anche zoccola. Lo stesso vale per i maschi.
Allora, cosa è un amante che *non* si ama? E' una persona che viene utilizzata per appagare propri desideri sessuali, non per vivere nella vita tutte le altre situazioni in aggiunta. Per quello c'è la tranquillità del proprio partner ufficiale (almeno hai uno con cui passare Pasqua insieme...).
Chi ha un amante e poi si stanca trovando scuse di qualsiasi tipo (perchè di scuse si tratta, è pur sempre un amante e non ti deve nulla) rientra pienamente nella categoria. Vuol dire che alla prossima ci sarà un altro amante, se capita, perchè il DNA è quello.
Per definizione l'amante è un personaggio nascosto e più nascosto sta, meglio è per la traditrice.
Chi invece vive alla luce del sole la propria sessualità, fa sesso ed esce con donne e uomini, è un libertino/a, ed ha una sua migliore dignità, perchè non vive di falsità e bugie, ma con uno spirito libera e chi lo frequenta lo sa. E non ha poi bisogno di cagare il partner perchè si è semplicemente stancato, accampando scuse.
Gli insulti mirati sono come dire a uno: *cattivello! *
Per questo a volte si usano certe espressioni forti, perchè è come bestemmiare, una specie di liberazione (inutile, però) in cui si vuole gridare al mondo la verità.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non necessariamente ... ci sono tanti altri modi di vendersi :mrgreen:


Naturalmente il termine è passato a significare lo svendersi per parecchi motivi, sì.
Ma comunque indica una donna che vende qualcosa di sè in cambio di qualcos'altro.
Ed è usato, assieme a "troia" (poveretta, la mamma dei porcellini...) come insulto universale contro una donna che ci fa soffrire. In genere per amore, ma anche per altro.
E' un modo di squalificare una donna da persona, con i suoi peculiarissimi difetti e cattiverie, a essere ristretto a una vagina.
E c'è insieme lo squalificare, ma comunque il ricordare il desiderio che non sarà più appagato... puttana... se tu fossi puttana, dietro soldi dovresti darmela, no? E invece così non è.


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naturalmente il termine è passato a significare lo svendersi per parecchi motivi, sì.
> Ma comunque indica una donna che vende qualcosa di sè in cambio di qualcos'altro.
> Ed è usato, assieme a "troia" (poveretta, la mamma dei porcellini...) come insulto universale contro una donna che ci fa soffrire. In genere per amore, ma anche per altro.
> *E' un modo di squalificare una donna da persona, con i suoi peculiarissimi difetti e cattiverie, a essere ristretto a una vagina.*
> E c'è insieme lo squalificare, ma comunque il ricordare il desiderio che non sarà più appagato... puttana... se tu fossi puttana, dietro soldi dovresti darmela, no? E invece così non è.


Ma è la donna che si autosqualifica spesso, no? Se ha un certo comportamento, poi è logico che venga etichettata per quello che è.
... essero ristretto a una vagina. : non lo penso sia vero, ma mi sono ritrovato a parlare con ragazze che la cosa più profonda di cui discutono è come si sono vestite oggi, come sta il trucco, il parrucchiere, le scarpe nuove, le altre ragazze sono zoccole, io no ecc... Tutto che gira intorno all'apparire, al richiamo sessuale verso l'altro sesso.
Politica, sport, scienza, attualità, sono rare le ragazze con cui ho parlato di queste cose (eh, quanto è brutto quel politico...). Se poi si viene a dire: ... essero ristretto a una vagina. Per molte è così, vivono solo di quello: piacere, attrarre, sentirsi belle, pensare a se, al proprio figlio. 
_Sai quanti uomini mi fermano per la strada per invitarmi a prendere un caffè?
Ieri uno mi voleva abbordare alla posta..._
Lontano, lontano da queste donne, sono tante, sono davvero tante.
Una volta un collega ingegnere che conobbi a Cambridge mi disse che era tornato a Terni per una settimana, in cui era uscito con una ragazza dopo tanto tempo. Mi diceva: Andrea, incredibile, è stata tutta la serata al tavolo a lamentarsi che si era rotta il tacco. Si era truccata come un pagliaccio. Meno male che poi sono ritornato ai miei libri...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma è la donna che si autosqualifica spesso, no? Se ha un certo comportamento, poi è logico che venga etichettata per quello che è.


certe volte t'incaponisci a chiedere all'oste se il vino e' buono...

e' buono Andy...

capisc'amme...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naturalmente il termine è passato a significare lo svendersi per parecchi motivi, sì.
> Ma comunque indica una donna che vende qualcosa di sè in cambio di qualcos'altro.
> Ed è usato, assieme a "troia" (poveretta, la mamma dei porcellini...) come insulto universale contro una donna che ci fa soffrire. In genere per amore, ma anche per altro.
> E' un modo di squalificare una donna da persona, con i suoi peculiarissimi difetti e cattiverie, a essere ristretto a una vagina.
> E c'è insieme lo squalificare, ma comunque il ricordare il desiderio che non sarà più appagato... puttana... se tu fossi puttana, dietro soldi dovresti darmela, no? E invece così non è.


Per me e' bene fare distinzione, specificare ... esisto le prostitute (e' una professione non facile), le bottane (in dialetto siciliano rende di piu' :mrgreen, sonno fare di tutto, le stronze e, di stroze il mondo n'e' pieno ... ognuno sceglie quella che piu' si adatta al suo caso.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma è la donna che si autosqualifica spesso, no? Se ha un certo comportamento, poi è logico che venga etichettata per quello che è.


Mà. Ovviamente è il tuo punto di vista.
Ma stancarsi di un amante (mettendo da parte il fatto stesso di avere un amante, considero ora solo l'atto dello stancarsi di lui) non è nulla di "sbagliato". Trattarlo male sì, trattare male chiunque è sbagliato. Ma stancarsi di un giochino sessuale, se è questo che era, non c'è nulla di amorale.
A me pare strano considerare chiunque un gioco sessuale. Non mi piace come pensiero. Non lo apprezzo, non lo incoraggio, non lo elogio assolutamente.

Tutto quello che dico, è che puttana come lo intendi tu, non mi sembra sia il significato universalmente inteso... e che indicare puttana una donna mi sembra nasconda il desiderio frustrato dell'uomo... ma non ci sarebbe nulla di male in questo... se un uomo mi lascia, per quanto stronzo etc sia, all'inizio a me mancherà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *Puttana è il termine dispregiativo per indicare una prostituta che non lo fa per soldi, ma solo per il piacere del proprio sesso. Chiamatela anche zoccola. Lo stesso vale per i maschi.*


 DOMANDE:
1) ma dove? in quale zona? anche dal punto di vista etimologico... dubito fortemente.
2) da quando in qua gli uomini che fanno sesso per il proprio piacere vengono insultati?
3) da quando in qua si deve amare l'amante? Nota che amante è participio presente, indica quindi un contesto attuale e possibilmente transitorio, cosa che non dovrebbe essere l'Amore
4) se come dici tu l'amante è un personaggio nascosto, sta vivendo la sua parte di una storia clandestina, fa parte attiva in un gioco a cui nessuno l'ha costretto a partecipare, è abbastanza scorretto invece pretendere di cambiare le regole perchè il gioco non ci piace più: gli amanti non hanno diritti, possono avere speranze, se cominciano ad avere pretese cessano naturalmente di essere amanti.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma è la donna che si autosqualifica spesso, no? Se ha un certo comportamento, poi è logico che venga etichettata per quello che è.
> ... essero ristretto a una vagina. :* non lo penso sia vero, ma mi sono ritrovato a parlare con ragazze che la cosa più profonda di cui discutono è come si sono vestite oggi, come sta il trucco, il parrucchiere, le scarpe nuove, le altre ragazze sono zoccole, io no ecc... Tutto che gira intorno all'apparire, al richiamo sessuale verso l'altro sesso.*Politica, sport, scienza, attualità, sono rare le ragazze con cui ho parlato di queste cose (eh, quanto è brutto quel politico...). Se poi si viene a dire: ... essero ristretto a una vagina. Per molte è così, vivono solo di quello: piacere, attrarre, sentirsi belle, pensare a se, al proprio figlio.
> _Sai quanti uomini mi fermano per la strada per invitarmi a prendere un caffè?
> Ieri uno mi voleva abbordare alla posta..._
> ...


Andy ma che ragazze frequenti?


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DOMANDE:
> 1) ma dove? in quale zona? anche dal punto di vista etimologico... dubito fortemente.
> 2) da quando in qua gli uomini che fanno sesso per il proprio piacere vengono insultati?
> 3) da quando in qua si deve amare l'amante? Nota che amante è participio presente, indica quindi un contesto attuale e possibilmente transitorio, cosa che non dovrebbe essere l'Amore
> 4) se come dici tu l'amante è un personaggio nascosto, sta vivendo la sua parte di una storia clandestina, fa parte attiva in un gioco a cui nessuno l'ha costretto a partecipare, è abbastanza scorretto invece pretendere di cambiare le regole perchè il gioco non ci piace più: gli amanti non hanno diritti, possono avere speranze, se cominciano ad avere pretese cessano naturalmente di essere amanti.


1-Che puttana o zoccola sia un termine dispregiativo, controlla, non lo dico io. Puttano si usa anche, ma riferito all'uomo lo è raramente, perchè alla fin fine, *la prostituta è il mestiere più antico del mondo*... Rimane nel linguaggio comune. Anche oggi.
2-Io non parlo di fare sesso per proprio piacere, ho fatto anche una distinzione. Io parlo di farlo usando l'altro come carta igienica: usi e getti a comodo.
3-Ok, se l'amante è consapevole di tutto. Però se non vi è amore vi è solo sesso. Punto. Si scopa. Alta concezione del rapporto uomo -donna. Ma ogniuno fa come crede. L'importante è poi non fare morali.
4-Se l'amante nutre speranze, lei lo fa credere e poi cambia idea, perchè "tu ti sei comportato male", allora lei è un verme.


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy ma che ragazze frequenti?


Non tutte ho detto. Ma la gran parte è così.
Dirò di più: le ragazze "serie" sono quelle con cui devi faticare davvero. Quelle che hanno dei principi morali più elevati. Non quelle che, conosciute alla seconda serata in un pub con gli amici, ti invitano a prendere una sigaretta fuori e poi ti invitano ad uscire da soli la sera seguente... infatti, come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non tutte ho detto. *Ma la gran parte è così*.
> Dirò di più: le ragazze "serie" sono quelle con cui devi faticare davvero. Quelle che hanno dei principi morali più elevati. Non quelle che, conosciute alla seconda serata in un pub con gli amici, ti invitano a prendere una sigaretta fuori e poi ti invitano ad uscire da soli la sera seguente... infatti, come volevasi dimostrare...


non credo che la maggior parte sia cosi...
diciamo che ti sei imbattuto nelle donne sbagliate....


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che la maggior parte sia cosi...
> diciamo che ti sei imbattuto nelle donne sbagliate....


Per favore o venite tutte ad abitare dove sto io o io mi trasferisco da voi


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per favore o venite tutte ad abitare dove sto io o io mi trasferisco da voi


   potrebbe essere una soluzione    
dai Andy su col morale! non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio e soprattutto non partire prevenuto nelle nuove conoscenze!


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> potrebbe essere una soluzione
> dai Andy su col morale! non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio e soprattutto non partire prevenuto nelle nuove conoscenze!


In un altro forum, come descrizione ho messo: se ora vedo una donna piangere... gli tolgo pure il fazzoletto


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In un altro forum, come descrizione ho messo: se ora vedo una donna piangere... gli tolgo pure il fazzoletto


:blu::blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Lacrime, quante me ne hanno versate in macchina...
Una volta addirittura una ragazza mi diede e mi fece leggere una lettera d'amore, e piangeva, piangeva.
Oh, dopo 2 mesi stava già con un altro (le avevo detto no, ma era tanto disperata e mi amava così tanto che il primo che le ha detto sì, poi mi ha salutato con un sorriso...). Comunque, non mi sono perso nulla.

La mia ultima: "tu hai il potere di farmi sentire così. Non capisco cosa mi succede, solo tu hai il potere di farmi piangere. Eppure sono una persona che merita, ma tu continui a escludermi dalla tua vita, dalle tue amicizie, e sembra che tu non mi desideri. Mi fai piangere e mai nemmeno un pensiero dolce per me, sembra come se tutto ti scivolasse addosso."
Eh, io "scusami, ma vado con i piedi di piombo, perchè ho subito delle grosse delusioni"
E lei, piangendo "ma io sono diversa, non mi vedi, ti cerco sembre esisti solo tu per me? Non la vedi la differenza col tuo passato?"
La accompagnai a casa, si tolse il braccialetto che le avevo regalato, lo mise sul cambio. Io guardavo fuori dal finestrino cercando di essere impassibile, lei che piangeva, mi prese la mano, e me la accarezzo in continuazione...
Uscì dalla macchina.

Dopo 3 giorni, la ritrovo nella mia stanza al lavoro: "come al solito non ti sei fatto sentire. Non ti sei nemmeno chiesto come sta la tua monella?".
Sorrisino, moine, e... si ricominciava...

Che farsa.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu::blu::blu::blu:


per me fa benissimo....

viste le inculate che si e' preso. e' per mera sopravvivenza non dare subito credito...

ha gia' dato e se diventa veramente stronzo, guadagna pure dei punti...


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per me fa benissimo....
> 
> viste le inculate che si e' preso. e' per mera sopravvivenza non dare subito credito...
> 
> ha gia' dato e se diventa veramente stronzo, guadagna pure dei punti...


Infatti. Io non ho l'esperienza del matrimonio, ma di varie storie.
Ho capito sempre più nel tempo che non voglio sposarmi, non voglio condividere nulla, perchè poi diventa un gioco del rinfaccio. Se capiterà, proporrò la convivenza.
Quando dico che voglio essere uno stronzo (almeno lo dico, non so se ne sono capace), tutti ad additarmi... ma IO ho incontrato SOLO stronze (camuffate, quindi nel dubbio è mettere tutto subito nel calderone, perchè poi si piange, è sicuro)). Quindi permettete che mi difenda questa volta.
Non è giusto che alcuni debbano essere come Gesù e sempre porgere l'altra guancia.
Lo schiaffo lo voglio dare anche io ogni tanto... tanto nessuno va in Paradiso o in Inferno qui giù


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DOMANDE:
> 1) ma dove? in quale zona? anche dal punto di vista etimologico... dubito fortemente.
> 2) da quando in qua gli uomini che fanno sesso per il proprio piacere vengono insultati?
> 3) da quando in qua si deve amare l'amante? Nota che amante è participio presente, indica quindi un contesto attuale e possibilmente transitorio, cosa che non dovrebbe essere l'Amore
> 4) se come dici tu l'amante è un personaggio nascosto, sta vivendo la sua parte di una storia clandestina, fa parte attiva in un gioco a cui nessuno l'ha costretto a partecipare, è abbastanza scorretto invece pretendere di cambiare le regole perchè il gioco non ci piace più: gli amanti non hanno diritti, possono avere speranze, se cominciano ad avere pretese cessano naturalmente di essere amanti.


concordo


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

E gli amanti che non sanno di esserlo? Stanno con una santa?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E gli amanti che non sanno di esserlo? Stanno con una santa?


Con una bugiarda, stronza, egoista, fuori di testa, egocentrica, immorale...

Tu cmq facevi un discorso in generale.
In generale, a sentimento, a stomaco, quando sento qualcuno dare della puttana a una donna, penso che ci sia dietro (anche) rabbia per averla persa, quella puttana.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non tutte ho detto. Ma la gran parte è così.
> Dirò di più: le ragazze "serie" sono quelle con cui devi faticare davvero. Quelle che hanno dei principi morali più elevati. Non quelle che, conosciute alla seconda serata in un pub con gli amici, ti invitano a prendere una sigaretta fuori e poi ti invitano ad uscire da soli la sera seguente... infatti, come volevasi dimostrare...


Più ti leggo e più mi perplimo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti. Io non ho l'esperienza del matrimonio, ma di varie storie.
> Ho capito sempre più nel tempo che non voglio sposarmi, non voglio condividere nulla, perchè poi diventa un gioco del rinfaccio. Se capiterà, proporrò la convivenza.
> Quando dico che voglio essere uno stronzo (almeno lo dico, non so se ne sono capace), tutti ad additarmi... ma IO ho incontrato SOLO stronze (camuffate, quindi nel dubbio è mettere tutto subito nel calderone, perchè poi si piange, è sicuro)). Quindi permettete che mi difenda questa volta.
> Non è giusto che alcuni debbano essere come Gesù e sempre porgere l'altra guancia.
> Lo schiaffo lo voglio dare anche io ogni tanto... tanto nessuno va in Paradiso o in Inferno qui giù


Ma amico mio...chiediti fino in fondo perchè sei attratto dalle stronze no?
Se te le cerchi con lo stampino...fidati...cercherai sempre di sostituire una donna con una simile...
Ed è lì...
Insomma detto tra noi...se io me le cerco "freddine" poi non posso incazzarmi se non hanno mai voglia no?
Penso che il mio disastro sia dovuto alla presunzione di essere così bravo da trasformare una freddina in una bombasex...
Niente eh?
Certi miracoli, sono preclusi perfino al conte eh?
Poi trovi una che viene lì tutta mogia mogia...ehi conte, posso essere anch'io tua amica?
Apriti cielo...apriti cielo...chiamate i pompieri...mi brucia...ahahahaahh


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più ti leggo e più mi perplimo.


Si perplimiti a fondo...e diventa come Minerva...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Con una bugiarda, stronza, egoista, fuori di testa, egocentrica, immorale...
> 
> Tu cmq facevi un discorso in generale.
> In generale, a sentimento, a stomaco, quando sento qualcuno dare della puttana a una donna, penso che ci sia dietro (anche) rabbia per averla persa, quella puttana.


Ben detto...porca puttana!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...sai la mia prima morosa, il mio primo grande amore, si chiamava Eva!
Un giorno le faccio ogni volta che sento dire...puttana eva...penso a te...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ah grandio...come si incazzò con me...

Ma insomma solo io so usare quella parola come un caldissimo complimento? Eh?
Nel dizionario conte...
Sotto la voce puttana...c'è: Ah grandio donna come mi stai facendo godere, che amante fantastica che sei...
Ah come questa parola suona bene dentro in bocca...ah come è musicale...

No eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più ti leggo e più mi perplimo.


 Non sei l'unico... mi sto perplimendo assai pure io


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sei l'unico... mi sto perplimendo assai pure io


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...tu no....ti pregoooooooooooo...nooooooooooooo...
DOnna sai che con un solo sguardo ti faccio cadere tutte le biscie da medusa...dalla testa?
Dai non perplimetevi...
Maledizione sono perplesso...


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Orsù, e cosa avete da perplimervi?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Orsù, e cosa avete da perplimervi?


Ti dico una cosa caro Andy...
Credimi quelle brave a letto, non girano in tacco dodici, ma in scarpette da ginnastica...


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa caro Andy...
> Credimi quelle brave a letto, non girano in tacco dodici, ma in scarpette da ginnastica...


Questo è vero


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa caro Andy...
> Credimi quelle brave a letto, non girano in tacco dodici, ma in scarpette da ginnastica...


e' vero...le top sfogacazzi poi, so' quelle che si trastullano col crocifisso tra le tette ed altrove...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Puttana è il termine dispregiativo per indicare una prostituta che non lo fa per soldi, ma *solo per il piacere del proprio sesso*. Chiamatela anche zoccola. Lo stesso vale per i maschi.


A casa mia una puttana è una donna che vende il proprio corpo. Il dipregiativo con cui si indicano le prostitute.

E poi vorrei sapere: come si chiama, di grazia, un uomo che scopa solo per il piacere del proprio sesso?

Legittimare l'uso di certi epiteti è pericoloso e stupido perchè qualunque uomo lasciato e deluso dalla stessa donna con cui condivideva il letto fino a poco prima, potrebbe chiamarla puttana.

Io, come donna, lo trovo insopportabilmente offensivo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A casa mia una puttana è una donna che vende il proprio corpo. Il dipregiativo con cui si indicano le prostitute.
> 
> E poi vorrei sapere: *come si chiama, di grazia, un uomo che scopa solo per il piacere del proprio sesso*?
> 
> ...


Tecnicamente si chiama: *gigolò*.


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A casa mia una puttana è una donna che vende il proprio corpo. Il dipregiativo con cui si indicano le prostitute.
> 
> E poi vorrei sapere: come si chiama, di grazia, un uomo che scopa solo per il piacere del proprio sesso?
> 
> ...


Lo trovano tutte le donne offensivo. Anche quelle che si divertivano a tradirmi. Io ero offensivo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa caro Andy...
> Credimi quelle brave a letto, non girano in tacco dodici, ma in scarpette da ginnastica...


e con la maglietta degli Iron Maiden


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2011)

*Alle donzelle*

Non capisco perchè dovrei offendermi se un uomo si crogiola in assurdi e datati schemi mentali.


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè dovrei offendermi se un uomo si crogiola in assurdi e datati schemi mentali.


Chiara, tu sei più evoluta di me. Per questo ti stimo e un po' ti invidio.

Io posso anche accettare che un uomo chiami puttana una donna che scopa per diletto, ma mi piacerebbe percepire lo stesso disprezzo nei confronti degli uomini (e sono tantissimi) che fanno altrettanto. Mi piacerebbe leggere un dispregiativo corrispondente, scritto con la stessa enfasi stizzita e infantile .

Finchè non vedrò usare lo stesso trattamento, la piccola femminista che è in me ribolle di rabbia e punta i piedi.


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo trovano tutte le donne offensivo. Anche quelle che si divertivano a tradirmi. Io ero offensivo...


Uff, che barba con questi tradimenti. Anch'io sono stata tradita, ma non per questo vado in giro a dire che gli uomini sono tutti bastardi puttanieri. Eccheppalle!


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

Se non so e fino a quando non so sono tutti santi

Quando ho saputo :
lei = è una troiona, è una zoccola, è una puttana
lui (mio marito) = porco, bastardo, testa di ca.zzo, ragioni col pisello, 
tira piu' un pelo di f.... di un carro di buoi, sei un verme strisciante .....

Ecco il quadretto, perchè ci ho sofferto tanto e per me lei rimane 
una zoccola. Mio marito ha le sue grandissime colpe per avere scelto
questa troia ma lei mi ha fatto del male e lo ha fatto anche a lui.
Gliene sta ancora facendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Chiara, tu sei più evoluta di me. Per questo ti stimo e un po' ti invidio.
> 
> Io posso anche accettare che un uomo chiami puttana una donna che scopa per diletto, ma mi piacerebbe percepire lo stesso disprezzo nei confronti degli uomini (e sono tantissimi) che fanno altrettanto. Mi piacerebbe leggere un dispregiativo corrispondente, scritto con la stessa enfasi stizzita e infantile .
> 
> *Finchè non vedrò usare lo stesso trattamento, la piccola femminista che è in me ribolle di rabbia e punta i piedi*.


In effetti ne ha tutto il diritto, anche perchè il corrispondente maschile, che è suppergiù _porco_ viene spesso pronunciato con una sfumatura di ammirazione (dalla donna che ne è stata ammaliata) o addirittura di orgoglio (dalla madre).
L'unica risposta, a mio avviso, è comportarsi da _puttane_ convinte, senza implorare il perdono o giustificarsi con gli uomini.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo trovano tutte le donne offensivo. Anche quelle che si divertivano a tradirmi. Io ero offensivo...


Andy, tu hai incontrato delle donnette di poco spessore.
Incontrando una _puttana_ come me capiresti che in effetti, non a caso, una volta le puttane erano considerate dagli uomini le migliori amiche.


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti ne ha tutto il diritto, anche perchè il corrispondente maschile, che è suppergiù _porco_ viene spesso pronunciato con una sfumatura di ammirazione (dalla donna che ne è stata ammaliata) o addirittura di orgoglio (dalla madre).
> *L'unica risposta, a mio avviso, è comportarsi da puttane convinte, senza implorare il perdono o giustificarsi con gli uomini*.


Guarda, sarebbe il mio più grande desiderio, ma non sono capace. Ci ho provato eh, ma faccio solo danni


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

Matraini se mio marito mi avesse tradito con te 
non sarei qui, non starei a chiedermi perchè e 
non considererei te o una come te una puttana.

Forse non riesco a spiegarmi .....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, sarebbe il mio più grande desiderio, ma *non sono capace*. Ci ho provato eh, ma *faccio solo danni*


Vuol dire che sei donna donna, una vera donna...e questo è un pregio!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Matraini se mio marito mi avesse tradito con te
> non sarei qui, non starei a chiedermi perchè e
> non considererei te o una come te una puttana.
> 
> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi .....


Ti spieghi benissimo.
Lei è una che non sa stare al suo posto, immagino.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e con la maglietta degli Iron Maiden


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...maddai contessa...sei un autopromozione?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti ne ha tutto il diritto, anche perchè il corrispondente maschile, che è suppergiù _porco_ viene spesso pronunciato con una sfumatura di ammirazione (dalla donna che ne è stata ammaliata) o addirittura di orgoglio (dalla madre).
> L'unica risposta, a mio avviso, è comportarsi da _puttane_ convinte, senza implorare il perdono o giustificarsi con gli uomini.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ti ricordi...quando ti dico scorlando la testa....AHAHAHAHHA...
Tu che mi dici Conte ma in che mondo viviamo XD...e io in un mondo di porci e puttane...AHAHAHAHA


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Andy, tu hai incontrato delle donnette di poco spessore.
> Incontrando una _puttana_ come me capiresti che in effetti, non a caso, una volta le puttane erano considerate dagli uomini le migliori amiche.


AHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Ti amo...AHAHAHAHAAHAHA...
Scusatemi mi è scivolato...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...Togli il nostro Andy dalla cappa che lo investe...
Andy...sei salentino?
AHAHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, sarebbe il mio più grande desiderio, ma non sono capace. Ci ho provato eh, ma faccio solo danni


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA....cara...ehi...amore...tesoro...vien qua...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Ah donne quanto e come vi amo!
AHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Matraini se mio marito mi avesse tradito con te
> non sarei qui, non starei a chiedermi perchè e
> non considererei te o una come te una puttana.
> 
> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi .....


Poi la nostra nuova utente vi legge e si dice...AHAHAHAHA...ma in che posto sono capitata...
E voi mariti vi è concesso tradire le vostri mogli con la contessa chiara Matraini!
Le mogli capirebbero il perchè...XD...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
AH cosa non siete voi donne di tradi!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma va la'*



Andy ha detto:


> Non tutte ho detto. Ma la gran parte è così.
> Dirò di più: le ragazze "serie" sono quelle con cui devi faticare davvero. Quelle che hanno dei principi morali più elevati. Non quelle che, conosciute alla seconda serata in un pub con gli amici, ti invitano a prendere una sigaretta fuori e poi ti invitano ad uscire da soli la sera seguente... infatti, come volevasi dimostrare...


Ma che scherzi spero!
Guarda che molte stronze che usano giocare con la mente altrui sono peggio dei maschietti sai,usano la tattica del mordi e fuggi,del farsi corteggiare e desiderare.
Una donna "SOLA" (parolone perche' spesso son piu' sole/i persone che si legano a tutti i costi)che desidera un uomo perche' mai dovrebbe togliersi il piacere di avere un rapporto pelle a pelle,penetrante e sano con l'uomo che incontra??!
Tutte stupidate,non siamo dei ragazzini(bhe' ora fan peggio moralmante).
Ma cosa che c'è di male nel condividere piaceri in eta' adulta?
Poi da cosa nasce cosa...

Quante volte ho sentito donne dire non ci vado è troppo presto,aspettiamo bla bla bla,lo faccio correre è un cacciatore bla bla
Ogni rapporto è a se,io preferisco le persone semplici che si lasciano travolgere e trasportare dalle emozioni.
E non esaferiamo ora he he he he....

CiaO Blu


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Le donne semplici*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi spero!
> Guarda che molte stronze che usano giocare con la mente altrui sono peggio dei maschietti sai,usano la tattica del mordi e fuggi,del farsi corteggiare e desiderare.
> Una donna "SOLA" (parolone perche' spesso son piu' sole/i persone che si legano a tutti i costi)che desidera un uomo perche' mai dovrebbe togliersi il piacere di avere un rapporto pelle a pelle,penetrante e sano con l'uomo che incontra??!
> Tutte stupidate,non siamo dei ragazzini(bhe' ora fan peggio moralmante).
> ...


Talvoltano si frenano per paura delle forti emozioni e per le insicurezze che hanno dentro.
Ma se trovano un uomo con la U maiuscola questi dubbi li distrugge e non c'è nulla di piu' bello!!!

Ciao blu


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa caro Andy...
> Credimi quelle brave a letto, *non girano in tacco dodici, ma in scarpette da ginnastica*...


Ne sei sicuro?!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro?!!!!


Me sa de si,molto piu' attletiche ;-)  viene fuori il loro lato sensuale che non usano tutti i giorni e quando esplode sono uniche!!!

Poi quando si metto i tacchi per il loro uomo sono ancora piu' belle perche' ti stupiscono assai!!!!


Solo per te e a volte per essere intriganti...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*E difficilmente*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Me sa de si,molto piu' attletiche ;-)  viene fuori il loro lato sensuale che non usano tutti i giorni e quando esplode sono uniche!!!
> 
> Poi quando si metto i tacchi per il loro uomo sono ancora piu' belle perche' ti stupiscono assai!!!!
> 
> ...



Hanno il mal di schiena,con quell'aria ingenua e semplice ma allo stesso tempo donne  poi....


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi spero!
> Guarda che molte stronze che usano giocare con la mente altrui sono peggio dei maschietti sai,usano la tattica del mordi e fuggi,del farsi corteggiare e desiderare.
> Una donna "SOLA" (parolone perche' spesso son piu' sole/i persone che si legano a tutti i costi)che desidera un uomo perche' mai dovrebbe togliersi il piacere di avere un rapporto pelle a pelle,penetrante e sano con l'uomo che incontra??!
> Tutte stupidate,non siamo dei ragazzini(bhe' ora fan peggio moralmante).
> ...


Nulla di male nel condividere piaceri. *Magari fosse così*: senti, la situazione è questa: divertiamoci, e se stiamo bene poi si vedrà...
Invece alla gente, la gran parte, piace fare stronzate. Perchè? Perchè sono state già inculate da altri e sfogano sul prossimo arbitrariamente.
Ora, per le mie considerazioni, visto che qui molte donne potrebbero esserne offese: sappiate che le poco di buono non perdono tempo a postare i loro sentimenti e la loro visione della vita su un forum. Vivono ogni giorno per la strada e a loro basta quello. Basta un pò di trucco, una minigonna, vai in un bar e tranquillo, anche l'uomo più sfigato ti invita a bere...
Sapete? Le mie ex che mi hanno tradito sono introvabili sulla rete, su qualsiasi sito di social network... o vanno tutte in anonimato (e basta vedere in quanti siti nessuno mette foto, o mettono quelli della Pausini...), o vivono solo con il cellulare in culo, che lì, davvero, non ti piglia nessuno...


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Me sa de si,molto piu' attletiche ;-)  viene fuori il loro lato sensuale che non usano tutti i giorni e quando esplode sono uniche!!!
> 
> Poi quando si metto i tacchi per il loro uomo sono ancora piu' belle perche' ti stupiscono assai!!!!
> 
> ...


Vestirsi sempre con tacchi e roba roboante, a volte significa anche cercare di mostrare una femminilità estetica che magari non compensa con il resto.
Come quella pubblicità di tanti anni fa, dove c'erano due, uomo e donna, bellissimi, che a letto, cominciavano a togliersi il busto, la parrucca, la dentiera e così via... uscendosene come mostri.
Sapete quante donne di più di 40anni hanno la pelle rugosa dipo 80anni, ma quando escono si spalano strati e strati di trucco... Poi quando stai da solo con loro e le strucchi a forza di leccate, o le vedi in casa la mattina in pigiama, la prima parola che ti passa per la testa è: cazzo, è vecchia...


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2011)

va bene tutto
ma un uomo/marito che non ti considera una donna ma un'ottima amica, con al quel tirare su dei bimbi, ma che non ti tocca, al limite un bacio ..che sei nel elto tutta carina e legge o peggio dorme

e ti dice che è strassato x lavoro
e che tu l'hai smontato perchi magari si qualche frase cattiva l'ha sparata, stufa di essere sola a gestire tutto e che lui ti dia x scontata 

ebbene dopo 3 anni così arriva uno con cuis tai bene e da cui sai che avrai mai nulla s enon quelel poche emozioni

lo so è sbagliato
ma è anceh così giusto sopprotare essere infelici avere voglia di sesso a 38 anni ?

separati direte

i figli? i figli patiscono poche palle
e così magari pensi di concederti un po' di felicita senza levare sicurezze ai bimbi

e tuo marito che a un certo punto si svegli cazzo!

scusate eh

non sempre chi tradisce è solo x piacere, c'è a volte solitudine dietro e tanta
bisogno di calore

e non sempre facile romepre
qaundo tuo figli di 5 anni ti dice nois taremo tutti insieme x le vacanze vero non come martina che le manca il suo papà a natale

che fai???


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2011)

cmq io penso che sei umana prima di tutto.
non sei immatura, lo saresti se te ne fottessi o anche se facessi finta che vada tutto bene x paura di cambiare le cose.
a me sta cosa mi ha fatto riapprppiare di me stessa dopo che la te stessa che mi restituiva tuo marito non esiste più/non è mai esistita (E LUI FA FINTA CHE ESISTA ANCORA) fare  la madonnina infilzata è più comodo indubbiamente, ma non so se ha senso ...

e nota che nn penso che il tradimento non valga niente vale un sacco è una crisi è una roba da vivere e da affrontare e da superare tra persone adulte


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Si ma*



Andy ha detto:


> Vestirsi sempre con tacchi e roba roboante, a volte significa anche cercare di mostrare una femminilità estetica che magari non compensa con il resto.
> Come quella pubblicità di tanti anni fa, dove c'erano due, uomo e donna, bellissimi, che a letto, cominciavano a togliersi il busto, la parrucca, la dentiera e così via... uscendosene come mostri.
> Sapete quante donne di più di 40anni hanno la pelle rugosa dipo 80anni, ma quando escono si spalano strati e strati di trucco... Poi quando stai da solo con loro e le strucchi a forza di leccate, o le vedi in casa la mattina in pigiama, la prima parola che ti passa per la testa è: cazzo, è vecchia...


Ci sono anche delle belle quarantenni pero' con un fascino tutto suo e con quei segnetti sul viso che invece che essere un disastro sono opere d'arte espressive!!!
Comunque quando arriva l'estate ci si vede poi tutti in piscina e al mare e li per le "super dive"  non ci sono trucchi e farlucchi !!!

Le vedi camminare con la coda tra le gambette...


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sono anche delle belle quarantenni pero' con un fascino tutto suo e con quei segnetti sul viso che invece che essere un disastro sono opere d'arte espressive!!!
> Comunque quando arriva l'estate ci si vede poi tutti in piscina e al mare e li per le "super dive"  non ci sono trucchi e farlucchi !!!
> 
> Le vedi camminare con la coda tra le gambette...



Anche, naturalmente. Ho una zia di quasi 45 anni che ha la pelle più vellutata di una vent'enne (rughe zero, ma davvero), mentre, purtroppo, la mia ex (41), aveva delle rughe che amavo... 
Oppure non ci vanno mai a mare e vai di lampade... o altro.
Conoscevo una ragazza che aveva un viso molto carino, ma latitante per altre cose. Non andava a mare, si metteva nel giardino della sua villa da sola e si abbrustoliva lì...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*E' più difficile di quel che pensassi...*

Sapevo che non sarebbe stata una passeggiata finirla con questa storia perchè c'è sempre l'eventualità di imbattermi in lui per caso..
Ma forse va anche bene così.. ora che sto cercando insieme al mio compagno di rafforzare il nostro rapporto, la sua "assenza-presenza" è come una sorta di "punizione", un ricordarmi sempre l'errore che ho fatto. Punizione non sufficiente, per molti, dato che probabilmente meriterei insulti e un sonoro vaff.. da parte del mio compagno, che per i motivi che ho già detto - giusti o sbagliati che siano - ho deciso però di non coinvolgere.
Lui -l'amante- mi aveva detto che rispettava la mia scelta. E invece no.
A giorni alterni mi ricontatta, tasta il terreno, mi vuole. Senza falsi giri di parole, non cerca altro che sesso naturalmente. So che la via più facile sarebbe quella di non rispondergli nemmeno... e dopo queste prime volte in cui gli ho rispiegato i miei perchè, è quello che certamente farò.. Ma non posso fare a meno di innervosirmi per il suo comportamento.
Io sono sempre stata al mio posto quando periodicamente (ogni volta per lui era la definitiva, ovviamente) mi mollava per concentrarsi sulla sua famiglia.. davvero non l'ho mai cercato e lo evitavo. 
Invece lui insiste.. senza rispetto nemmeno per sè stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Me sa de si,molto piu' attletiche ;-)  viene fuori il loro lato sensuale che non usano tutti i giorni e quando esplode sono uniche!!!
> 
> Poi quando si metto i tacchi per il loro uomo sono ancora piu' belle perche' ti stupiscono assai!!!!
> 
> ...


Era una battuta tra me e il Conte, mi scuso perchè mi sono resa conto che l'avrebbe capita solo lui......
Per il resto sono d'accordissimo con te, non è certo solo il tacco 12 che fa la sensualità di una donna


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Fa  male a nascondersi in costume...*



Andy ha detto:


> Anche, naturalmente. Ho una zia di quasi 45 anni che ha la pelle più vellutata di una vent'enne (rughe zero, ma davvero), mentre, purtroppo, la mia ex (41), aveva delle rughe che amavo...
> Oppure non ci vanno mai a mare e vai di lampade... o altro.
> Conoscevo una ragazza che aveva un viso molto carino, ma latitante per altre cose. Non andava a mare, si metteva nel giardino della sua villa da sola e si abbrustoliva lì...



Almeno si sarebbe presa qualche rivincita personale ad osservare,rendendosi conto che quelle che se la tirano da stars vestite hanno parecchi difettucci, eccome se li hanno...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Ciao Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Era una battuta tra me e il Conte, mi scuso perchè mi sono resa conto che l'avrebbe capita solo lui......
> Per il resto sono d'accordissimo con te, non è certo solo il tacco 12 che fa la sensualità di una donna



Non scusarti per cosi' poco sei ;-) io ed Andy abbiamo intrapeso una splendida discussione!

ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Si,siamo andati OT*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sapevo che non sarebbe stata una passeggiata finirla con questa storia perchè c'è sempre l'eventualità di imbattermi in lui per caso..
> Ma forse va anche bene così.. ora che sto cercando insieme al mio compagno di rafforzare il nostro rapporto, la sua "assenza-presenza" è come una sorta di "punizione", un ricordarmi sempre l'errore che ho fatto. Punizione non sufficiente, per molti, dato che probabilmente meriterei insulti e un sonoro vaff.. da parte del mio compagno, che per i motivi che ho già detto - giusti o sbagliati che siano - ho deciso però di non coinvolgere.
> Lui -l'amante- mi aveva detto che rispettava la mia scelta. E invece no.
> A giorni alterni mi ricontatta, tasta il terreno, mi vuole. Senza falsi giri di parole, non cerca altro che sesso naturalmente. So che la via più facile sarebbe quella di non rispondergli nemmeno... e dopo queste prime volte in cui gli ho rispiegato i miei perchè, è quello che certamente farò.. Ma non posso fare a meno di innervosirmi per il suo comportamento.
> ...


Perdon...
Ma chi scrive di quale storia parla?
Ho perso la strada perdon ,anzi ho confuso la strada...

Non offendetevi per ridere un po' ,-)


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sapevo che non sarebbe stata una passeggiata finirla con questa storia perchè c'è sempre l'eventualità di imbattermi in lui per caso..
> Ma forse va anche bene così.. ora che sto cercando insieme al mio compagno di rafforzare il nostro rapporto, la sua "assenza-presenza" è come una sorta di "punizione", un ricordarmi sempre l'errore che ho fatto. Punizione non sufficiente, per molti, dato che probabilmente meriterei insulti e un sonoro vaff.. da parte del mio compagno, che per i motivi che ho già detto - giusti o sbagliati che siano - ho deciso però di non coinvolgere.
> Lui -l'amante- mi aveva detto che rispettava la mia scelta. E invece no.
> A giorni alterni mi ricontatta, tasta il terreno, mi vuole. Senza falsi giri di parole, non cerca altro che sesso naturalmente. So che la via più facile sarebbe quella di non rispondergli nemmeno... e dopo queste prime volte in cui gli ho rispiegato i miei perchè, è quello che certamente farò.. Ma non posso fare a meno di innervosirmi per il suo comportamento.
> ...


Più che amante mi sembra un porcellone... a giorni alterni... aspetta che gli si riempie lo scroto?


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Più che amante mi sembra un porcellone... a giorni alterni... aspetta che gli si riempie lo scroto?


Ah ah ah... sì, lo penso anch'io... 
Sono 'confusa'.. mi sono finalmente iscritta al blog.


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perdon...
> Ma chi scrive di quale storia parla?
> Ho perso la strada perdon ,anzi ho confuso la strada...
> 
> Non offendetevi per ridere un po' ,-)


e' la storia iniziale... anche se adesso non sono 'confusa' ma Lostris.. ;-)


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah ah ah... sì, lo penso anch'io...
> Sono 'confusa'.. mi sono finalmente iscritta al blog.


Mi ricordo quando avevo circa 20 anni o anche meno (più di 15anni fa). Allo stesso piano del mio palazzo c'è una signora, che oramai ha divorziato da molti anni col marito. Ora naturalmente è molto grande, ma all'epoca, era una donna bellissima, eccitante. Quando la incrociavo,ammetto di avere fatto tanti voli pindarici ed immaginato situazioni piccanti. Specie quando salivamo insieme nell'ascensore mi salivano i bollori...
Ora, mi immagino nella mia stessa situazione un uomo, vicino di casa che poteva provare le stesse cose. Magari una parola o due, lei ci stava ed...ecco nata l'amante nello stesso palazzo...


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> ...Ora, mi immagino nella mia stessa situazione un uomo, vicino di casa che poteva provare le stesse cose. Magari una parola o due, lei ci stava ed...ecco nata l'amante nello stesso palazzo...


Sì beh.. ma quando finisce finisce...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Io mi sbagliero'*

O forse ho perso qualche mela per strada nel rccolto o nel racconto...

Fino alla scorsa settimana era un:" mio dio non mi chiama da 5 gg".
Oggi mi sembra essere un:"vuole sesso ed io sono orgogliosamente pavoneggiante,lo faccio impazzire"

Avrai pure cambiato nick ma la confusione mi sembra essere ancora presente nella tua mente.
Ma se una persona chiude, basta stop,ma che le rispondi a fare?
I perche' li devi spiegare a quel buon omo di tuo marito non a lui sai,mi sa che sta' cosa non ti dispiaccia,anzi ti sei ringalluzzita!


Ciao blu


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O forse ho perso qualche mela per strada nel rccolto o nel racconto...
> 
> Fino alla scorsa settimana era un:" mio dio non mi chiama da 5 gg".
> Oggi mi sembra essere un:"vuole sesso ed io sono orgogliosamente pavoneggiante,lo faccio impazzire"
> ...


ma cosa vuoi a pretendere da chi si trova l'amante,invece che dall'altra parte della citta',fuori dalla porta??Che squallore...e che poca intelligenza,senza offesa....cosi'non finira'mai...perche'una cosa e'lasciarsi e non vedersi mai piu,altra tutte le mattine.....
d'altronde come dicono in Riviera...la mamma degli invorniti non solo e'sempre incinta,,,ma sforna parti gemellari


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma tu parli bene*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi a pretendere da chi si trova l'amante,invece che dall'altra parte della citta',fuori dalla porta??Che squallore...e che poca intelligenza,senza offesa....cosi'non finira'mai...perche'una cosa e'lasciarsi e non vedersi mai piu,altra tutte le mattine.....
> d'altronde come dicono in Riviera...la mamma degli invorniti non solo e'sempre incinta,,,ma sforna parti gemellari


Hai una certa esperienza in materia,sai dove puoi e dove vuoi arrivare...
Qui l'intrigo è ora fatto quindi,vista la vicinanza si verra' a sapere,i vicini gia' sapranno,quindi è meglio tirar fuori i coglioni e parlare a quel Uomo che tutte le notti le scalda il letto e che di giorno le dice buongiorno Amore.
Sai se la signora della porta accanto presa da inevitabile tenerezza le lancia la frecciatina...
Almeno che non sia l'ultimo a saperlo e che non passi da povero e anche stupido!


Ciao blu


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Che brutta situazione. Dirglielo?
Mi metto nei suoi panni... io ogni santa volta che esco fuori di casa, il vicino, va citofona ed entra...non dormirei la notte al posto del tradito. Potrebbe risuccedere, sempre, quello abita lì, a distanza di citofono e campanello. Natale, Pasqua, ogni giorno, ogni ora, lei esce 5-10 minuti, una sveltina e rientra.
Come fa a dirglielo? Il solo pensiero è tragico. E naturalmente, di converso, prima o poi, se qualcuno sa, oppure uno dei due interessati per ripicca, la cosa esce fuori.
Beh, l'amante sul pianerottolo è proprio il peggio che ci può essere...

PS: se la mia donna mi dicesse questa cosa, o se la scoprissi dopo per altre vie, io troncherei senza mezzi termini. La soluzione per il perdono sarebbe: bella, ci trasferiamo altrove, ma la casa nuova la compri tu...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Rido*



Andy ha detto:


> PS: se la mia donna mi dicesse questa cosa, o se la scoprissi dopo per altre vie, io troncherei senza mezzi termini. La soluzione per il perdono sarebbe: bella, ci trasferiamo altrove, ma la casa nuova la compri tu...



Ma è cio' che merita,comunque sarebbe gia' un modo per far capire che non ha intenzione di continuare sta storia,
Poi se il marito la manda a fare (...) ,fa bene.
Poi se il marito non regge la vicinaza del sessuologo,e vuol cambiare casa,fa bene.
Poi se le da dal nervoso di aver uno rovinato, un rapporto,due di aver rovinato un nido,le da un grattone in faccia non fa bene ma sarebbe cio' che si merita!!!


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Dopo*



Andy ha detto:


> Beh, l'amante sul pianerottolo


Magicamente diventi una donna di casa !!!


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O forse ho perso qualche mela per strada nel rccolto o nel racconto...
> 
> Fino alla scorsa settimana era un:" mio dio non mi chiama da 5 gg".
> Oggi mi sembra essere un:"vuole sesso ed io sono orgogliosamente pavoneggiante,lo faccio impazzire"
> ...



Sì, beh, ti sei perso qualche pezzo.. A parte che non è mai stato un 'mio dio non mi chiama', ma semplicemente un cercare di capire e di riflettere sulla situazione.
E poi comunque avevo capito che era stato uno sbaglio enorme, e ho deciso di chiudere. 
E non mi sento ringalluzzita, ma infastidita. Mi cercava anche prima, non è una novità dell'ultimo minuto, ma se uno ti dice di smetterla la smetti. A volte no vuol dire semplicemente no.


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì, beh, ti sei perso qualche pezzo.. A parte che non è mai stato un 'mio dio non mi chiama', ma semplicemente un cercare di capire e di riflettere sulla situazione.
> E poi comunque avevo capito che era stato uno sbaglio enorme, e ho deciso di chiudere.
> E non mi sento ringalluzzita, ma infastidita. Mi cercava anche prima, non è una novità dell'ultimo minuto, ma se uno ti dice di smetterla la smetti. A volte no vuol dire semplicemente no.


Sai, il pericolo è che a volte il no infastidisce. Soprattutto quando prima era sì, poi diventa no. Allora chi subisce il no, fa il bambino e non vuole capire: *prima sì e ora no? E no, lo voglio ancora e so che tu puoi darmelo, visto che lo hai già fatto... devo solo insistere...* e si rischia di entrare in un circolo che non finisce mai... Quindi la questione è riuscire a dire no sin dall'inizio. Anche perchè non stiamo mai nella testa dell'altra persona. E non lo dobbiamo mai essere, per questo la coerenza la ritengo una virtù


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi a pretendere da chi si trova l'amante,invece che dall'altra parte della citta',fuori dalla porta??Che squallore...e che poca intelligenza,senza offesa....cosi'non finira'mai...perche'una cosa e'lasciarsi e non vedersi mai piu,altra tutte le mattine.....
> d'altronde come dicono in Riviera...la mamma degli invorniti non solo e'sempre incinta,,,ma sforna parti gemellari


A parte che non ho deciso di trovarmi un bel niente, immagino che per i traditori più sgamati impelagarsi col vicino sia un atto stupido e ingenuo, molto più a rischio.. 
Ma il mio errore è il tradimento, non con chi sia capitato..
Non trovo comunque che sia più squallido di un tradimento a km di distanza.. Squallore per squallore..


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma perche'??*

Su questo forum vengono tutti dopo e mai prima di...
Io se ho gelosia malata,voglia di tradire e pensieri che mi danno fastidi cerco prima la soluzione,prima che sia un po' tardi!!!



Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Sai,*



Lostris ha detto:


> A parte che non ho deciso di trovarmi un bel niente, immagino che per i traditori più sgamati impelagarsi col vicino sia un atto stupido e ingenuo, molto più a rischio..
> Ma il mio errore è il tradimento, non con chi sia capitato..
> Non trovo comunque che sia più squallido di un tradimento a km di distanza.. Squallore per squallore..



Puo' essere vista come mancanza di rispetto doppia,la vicina che saluta la moglie...
Ma comunque la sostanza non cambia,l'amante puo' sempre trovarsi per caso nella zona ;-)


ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro?!!!!


Si so perfettamente cosa dico...fidati di me...
Ma aspetto come sempre le smentite eh?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vestirsi sempre con tacchi e roba roboante, a volte significa anche cercare di mostrare una femminilità estetica che magari non compensa con il resto.
> Come quella pubblicità di tanti anni fa, dove c'erano due, uomo e donna, bellissimi, che a letto, cominciavano a togliersi il busto, la parrucca, la dentiera e così via... uscendosene come mostri.
> Sapete quante donne di più di 40anni hanno la pelle rugosa dipo 80anni, ma quando escono si spalano strati e strati di trucco... Poi quando stai da solo con loro e le strucchi a forza di leccate, o le vedi in casa la mattina in pigiama, la prima parola che ti passa per la testa è: cazzo, è vecchia...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e sai quando ti senti dire...buono buono...ora stai qui che vado un attimo di là...buono pazienta e non ti muovere...e la senti in bagno armeggiare con trucchi e bagoli vari...e se ne esce in una guisa...che...e ti guarda...ah contastro ti piaccio così eh?AHAHAHAHA...e resti senza fiato...mi sono fatta carina per te....ti piace questo rossetto rosso....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> va bene tutto
> ma un uomo/marito che non ti considera una donna ma un'ottima amica, con al quel tirare su dei bimbi, ma che non ti tocca, al limite un bacio ..che sei nel elto tutta carina e legge o peggio dorme
> 
> e ti dice che è strassato x lavoro
> ...


Già...hai la mia solidarietà Rossi!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> cmq io penso che sei umana prima di tutto.
> non sei immatura, lo saresti se te ne fottessi o anche se facessi finta che vada tutto bene x paura di cambiare le cose.
> a me sta cosa mi ha fatto riapprppiare di me stessa dopo che la te stessa che mi restituiva tuo marito non esiste più/non è mai esistita (E LUI FA FINTA CHE ESISTA ANCORA) fare  la madonnina infilzata è più comodo indubbiamente, ma non so se ha senso ...
> 
> e nota che nn penso che il tradimento non valga niente vale un sacco è una crisi è una roba da vivere e da affrontare e da superare tra persone adulte


Grande grande grande!
Tu si che sai che cosa si passa in certe situazioni per nulla idilliache!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era una battuta tra me e il Conte, mi scuso perchè mi sono resa conto che l'avrebbe capita solo lui......
> Per il resto sono d'accordissimo con te, non è certo solo il tacco 12 che fa la sensualità di una donna


Donna: la troiaggine è un dono degli dei.
E so quel che dico.
Dopo qualche strafalcione dovuto all'inesperienza, ho affinato il mio sguardo...
Sai siamo in tempi di forti fake...
Si ho capito la battuta eh?
Uaaaaaaaaa....uaaaaaaa...uaaaaaa...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Su questo forum vengono tutti dopo e mai prima di...
> Io se ho gelosia malata,voglia di tradire e pensieri che mi danno fastidi cerco prima la soluzione,prima che sia un po' tardi!!!
> 
> 
> ...



ciao blu

Io sono venuta prima ...
E nn ho ancora cambiato idea..


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Grandissima*



lunapiena ha detto:


> ciao blu
> 
> Io sono venuta prima ...
> E nn ho ancora cambiato idea..



E si,si fa cosi' cavolacci !!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si so perfettamente cosa dico...fidati di me...
> Ma aspetto come sempre le smentite eh?


Conte era una battuta che tu avresti dovuto capire.....fa nulla!
Sereno non mettevo in dubbio le capacità di nessuno

Ops ho letto dopo quello che hai scritto


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, il pericolo è che a volte il no infastidisce. Soprattutto quando prima era sì, poi diventa no. Allora chi subisce il no, fa il bambino e non vuole capire: *prima sì e ora no? E no, lo voglio ancora e so che tu puoi darmelo, visto che lo hai già fatto... devo solo insistere...* e si rischia di entrare in un circolo che non finisce mai... Quindi la questione è riuscire a dire no sin dall'inizio. Anche perchè non stiamo mai nella testa dell'altra persona. E non lo dobbiamo mai essere, per questo la coerenza la ritengo una virtù


Lo posso anche capire.. Ma non vale usare due pesi e due misure.. se tu sei il primo ad avermi detto no basta, e sempre in modo definitivo, allora anch'io da subito potevo fare la bambina e dirti che ti volevo ancora.. 
Non l'ho fatto.. nè la prima volta, nè tutte le volte successive in cui lui si è tirato indietro, salvo poi ricontattarmi. È lui che è sempre stato incoerente, Perchè non è mai riuscito a portare avanti una sua decisione.
Certo dire no fin dall'inizio sarebbe stato più giusto.. una scelta perfetta in un mondo perfetto... ma ho sbagliato. Ma quando l'ho capito una scelta l'ho fatta, e la sto portando avanti. Mi consideri incoerente perché prima ho detto sì e poi no??? Quindi tutti quelli che cambiano idea - per qualsiasi ragione, valida o meno, su qualsiasi scelta o decisione - sono incoerenti?? E quando, solo se sbagliano o anche se fanno una scelta giusta? In base ai parametri di chi?

È vero forse fare un salto qui prima mi avrebbe aiutato a fare una scelta diversa. Il problema era che, prima che capitasse, non avevo nessuna domanda da fare... :-(


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Naturalmente parlo in generale. Nel tuo caso il fatto è già accaduto, per cui poi si può discutere su cosa fare.
Ma in generale, intendo per coerenza portare avanti una scelta già fatta con un'altra persona. Se io sto con una persona e l'ho scelta e dentro me so che volgio stare solo con quella persona, mi mostro incoerente nella mia scelta di stare con lo stesso piede in un'altra scarpa, o nel letto di un altro. Visto anche che so che la nuova storia non ha proprio futuro, non solo, può rovinarmi il presente. Per cui sì, c'è stata da parte tua una incoerenza di fondo, perchè prima era sì, poi no. Questo lui non capisce. E mi sembra ovvio.
Quando si commettono delle scelte sbagliate, poi se ne può recriminare, magari facendosi venire rimorsi e rimpianti, pensando: se avessi potuto scegliere diversamente.
Io parlo di incoerenza quando si fa una scelta che si sa che è sbagliata a prescindere e non porta a nulla, e contro i propri principi (se quei principi tanto sbandierati sono veri o pura ipocrisia): allora la prima decisione, quella del sì, che senso aveva? Io non rubo e non delinquo. Domani mi viene voglia di farlo perchè quella cosa mi piace troppo e non ho soldi per comprarla. Che faccio? Certo, ho il libero arbitrio e posso scegliere quello che voglio: ma so a prescindere che sarà una scelta sbagliata e se la attuo, saprò di essere stato anche incoerente con i miei principi morali.
Non so se mi spiego, un pò difficile da mettere giù...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Naturalmente parlo in generale. Nel tuo caso il fatto è già accaduto, per cui poi si può discutere su cosa fare.
> Ma in generale, intendo per coerenza portare avanti una scelta già fatta con un'altra persona. Se io sto con una persona e l'ho scelta e dentro me so che volgio stare solo con quella persona, mi mostro incoerente nella mia scelta di stare con lo stesso piede in un'altra scarpa, o nel letto di un altro. Visto anche che so che la nuova storia non ha proprio futuro, non solo, può rovinarmi il presente. Per cui sì, c'è stata da parte tua una incoerenza di fondo, perchè prima era sì, poi no. Questo lui non capisce. E mi sembra ovvio.
> Quando si commettono delle scelte sbagliate, poi se ne può recriminare, magari facendosi venire rimorsi e rimpianti, pensando: se avessi potuto scegliere diversamente.
> Io parlo di incoerenza quando si fa una scelta che si sa che è sbagliata a prescindere e non porta a nulla, e contro i propri principi (se quei principi tanto sbandierati sono veri o pura ipocrisia): allora la prima decisione, quella del sì, che senso aveva? Io non rubo e non delinquo. Domani mi viene voglia di farlo perchè quella cosa mi piace troppo e non ho soldi per comprarla. Che faccio? Certo, ho il libero arbitrio e posso scegliere quello che voglio: ma so a prescindere che sarà una scelta sbagliata e se la attuo, saprò di essere stato anche incoerente con i miei principi morali.
> Non so se mi spiego, un pò difficile da mettere giù...


Ti sei spiegato benissimo...
Tu però: puoi volere stare con quella persona finchè vuoi, ma sempre ti devi chiedere: ma lei vuole stare con me?
E solo con me?
Se dentro di te nascono dei dubbi, non lasciare che il tempo faccia in modo che diventino ai suoi occhi insicurezze.
Pensa a quelli che hanno un presente di merda.
Si dicono, chi se ne frega? Poi se mi becca, tanto meglio, così le rinfaccio tutte le sue mancanze.
La mia coerenza sta in questo: questi sono i miei principi, poi decidi tu.
Se io mi presento a te e ti dico, piacere Arsenio Lupin, poi non ti incazzare se ti svaligio la casa.
I guai iniziano quando nonostante io ti abbia detto che sono Lupin, tu non ci credi....o dici per me farà un'eccezione.
Nessuno, voglio sperare, fa scelte contro i propri principi.

Ovvio nel momento che io scelgo un'altra persona...capisco anche che in effetti...non voglio molto stare con te.


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Certo, ma se pensiamo che debba esistere sempre il dubbio e non credere mai in nessuno, perchè ci sposiamo, ci fidanziamo, cerchiamo un affetto? E' logico che se io convivo, mi sposo e mi fidanzo, lo faccio perchè mi sto fidando, altrimenti non c'è storia. Posso anche accettare dei paletti al rapporto, ma lo vorrei sapere. E purtroppo questo capita quasi mai.
In questo caso particolare se il compagno non va bene, lo lascia e fa altro. Di certo avere come amante un vicino, per di più sposato, non è una scelta, se non quella di fare solo sesso. Non esiste un esito positivo. Bisogna lasciare una possibilità di opzioni al possibile risultato di una scelta, ma quella del tradimento in esame non era una opzione. Rovina quello che aveva, e lei non lo voleva. Se poi il compagno ha altri progetti in mente... e lei non lo sa... beh, per fortuna non lo ha sposato (o per sfortuna? Visto che potrebbe rovinarlo?)


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non lo sposo perché non credo che il matrimonio faccia differenza. Penso che quello che ho fatto sia grave, e non alleggerisco la coscienza solo perché non ho un anello al dito. 
Io non voglio rovinare nessuno.. non penso di essere una persona orribile. Sono una persona che ha sbagliato, ma che ha anche riconosciuto questo errore. Sono una persona che è stata incoerente, effettivamente, in base alla concezione di rapporto che presumeva di avere.. e adesso prova a capirlne il motivo, ma non è facile.


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo posso anche capire.. Ma non vale usare due pesi e due misure.. se tu sei il primo ad avermi detto no basta, e sempre in modo definitivo, allora anch'io da subito potevo fare la bambina e dirti che ti volevo ancora..
> Non l'ho fatto.. nè la prima volta, nè tutte le volte successive in cui lui si è tirato indietro, salvo poi ricontattarmi. È lui che è sempre stato incoerente, Perchè non è mai riuscito a portare avanti una sua decisione.
> Certo dire no fin dall'inizio sarebbe stato più giusto.. una scelta perfetta in un mondo perfetto... ma ho sbagliato. Ma quando l'ho capito una scelta l'ho fatta, e la sto portando avanti. Mi consideri incoerente perché prima ho detto sì e poi no??? Quindi tutti quelli che cambiano idea - per qualsiasi ragione, valida o meno, su qualsiasi scelta o decisione - sono incoerenti?? E quando, solo se sbagliano o anche se fanno una scelta giusta? In base ai parametri di chi?
> 
> È vero forse fare un salto qui prima mi avrebbe aiutato a fare una scelta diversa. Il problema era che, prima che capitasse, non avevo nessuna domanda da fare... :-(


Tutti possiamo sbagliare.
Se ti sei resa conto che è stato un errore, e che vuoi stare con il tuo compagno, mi sembra tu sia sulla strada giusta.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Carola (5 Ottobre 2011)

ci si deve passae epr giudicare
hoa vute tant occasioni in apssato e mai mis arei sognata...amavo mio mairto di una more folle

ma qnd sei sola e tanto e sempre e anche quando c'è è lontano..e arriva una persona che ti sembra diversa li x lie ti da tanto almeno ti semba in quel momento e stai di nuovo bene e ti risenti apprezzata amata desiderata .si potevo dire di no
e ho detto si alle emozioni e mo sono cavoli miei lo so




contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande grande grande!
> Tu si che sai che cosa si passa in certe situazioni per nulla idilliache!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ci si deve passae epr giudicare
> hoa vute tant occasioni in apssato e mai mis arei sognata...amavo mio mairto di una more folle
> 
> ma qnd sei sola e tanto e sempre e anche quando c'è è lontano..e arriva una persona che ti sembra diversa li x lie ti da tanto almeno ti semba in quel momento e stai di nuovo bene e ti risenti apprezzata amata desiderata .si potevo dire di no
> e ho detto si alle emozioni e mo sono cavoli miei lo so


Bene bellissima testimonianza...
A ciascuno il suo...


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Bha!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

*Bene*



Lostris ha detto:


> Non lo sposo perché non credo che il matrimonio faccia differenza. Penso che quello che ho fatto sia grave, e non alleggerisco la coscienza solo perché non ho un anello al dito.
> Io non voglio rovinare nessuno.. non penso di essere una persona orribile. Sono una persona che ha sbagliato, ma che ha anche riconosciuto questo errore. Sono una persona che è stata incoerente, effettivamente, in base alla concezione di rapporto che presumeva di avere.. e adesso prova a capirlne il motivo, ma non è facile.


Ma non sei neppure sposata,pensavo di si...

Il tuo compagno come lo vedi,apprensivo,distratto,desideroso,assente...

Come?


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

*Anzi*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non sei neppure sposata,pensavo di si...
> 
> Il tuo compagno come lo vedi,apprensivo,distratto,desideroso,assente...
> 
> ...


Piu' che vedere ,come lo senti?

ciao blu


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

No, no no, vi prego non chiediamo ad una donna come sente il suo compagno...il più delle volte sparerà stronzate degne dell'oscar, non ci azzecca mai una donna che parla di un uomo, e quando dico mai intento MAI categoricamente. Troppe pippe mentali, pippologia allo stato barocco, no no, piuttosto cosa fa lui di oggettivo??? Ecco, forse l'oeggettivo è da rivedere agli occhi di lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, no no, vi prego non chiediamo ad una donna come sente il suo compagno...il più delle volte sparerà stronzate degne dell'oscar, non ci azzecca mai una donna che parla di un uomo, e quando dico mai intento MAI categoricamente. Troppe pippe mentali, pippologia allo stato barocco, no no, piuttosto cosa fa lui di oggettivo??? Ecco, forse l'oeggettivo è da rivedere agli occhi di lei.



Allora com'era con te?  ;-)


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2011)

Dunque... vediamo se riesco a parlarne senza farmi troppe pippe mentali.. 
Ti posso dire che in questi anni non è cambiato, e lui è sempre stato esigente, in termini di costruzione di rapporto. Non è mai stato tipo di complimenti.. In più di otto anni mi avrà detto sì e no tre volte che ero bella, per esempio, ma in qualche modo lo leggevo nei suoi occhi (questa forse è una pippa mentale, più che un dato di fatto... :mrgreen: ). Così come per i complimenti, non esprime mai i suoi sentimenti (detto ti amo forse un paio di volte..) Tante e tante volte ne abbiamo parlato, soprattutto all'inizio ovvio, Perchè mi sentivo insicura e non apprezzata, nonostante tutto ogni tanto fa piacere sentirsi amati anche con qualche parola in più.. ma lui niente.. Probabilmente gli costa uno sforzo sovrumano dire quello che pensa.. col tempo in parte mi sono abituata, in parte a volte è un lato che mi manca.
Io tendo ad essere più affettuosa anche in termini di manifestazioni in gesti d'affetto, lui è un pó più orso, diciamo così, e anche a livello sessuale latita. Almeno secondo me, dato che tutto è relativo. Diciamo che lui è da una volta al mese circa (è un pó la media dei polli..) e io da almeno una volta a settimana.
Anche per questo aspetto è più o meno sempre stato così (non c'è stato un calo da parte sua - e meno male!!) fin dall'inizio, e ne abbiamo parlato e tuttora a volte lo tiriamo in ballo. 
Cerchiamo di essere indipendenti, coltiviamo le nostre individualità per costruire una coppia più forte e consapevole, ma sappiamo di poter contare l'uno sull'altro, in caso di necessità.
Insomma siamo molto diversi sotto tanti aspetti, ed è faticoso un rapporto così, ma è anche stimolante.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

*Quindi*



Lostris ha detto:


> Dunque... vediamo se riesco a parlarne senza farmi troppe pippe mentali..
> Ti posso dire che in questi anni non è cambiato, e lui è sempre stato esigente, in termini di costruzione di rapporto. Non è mai stato tipo di complimenti.. In più di otto anni mi avrà detto sì e no tre volte che ero bella, per esempio, ma in qualche modo lo leggevo nei suoi occhi (questa forse è una pippa mentale, più che un dato di fatto... :mrgreen: ). Così come per i complimenti, non esprime mai i suoi sentimenti (detto ti amo forse un paio di volte..) Tante e tante volte ne abbiamo parlato, soprattutto all'inizio ovvio, Perchè mi sentivo insicura e non apprezzata, nonostante tutto ogni tanto fa piacere sentirsi amati anche con qualche parola in più.. ma lui niente.. Probabilmente gli costa uno sforzo sovrumano dire quello che pensa.. col tempo in parte mi sono abituata, in parte a volte è un lato che mi manca.
> Io tendo ad essere più affettuosa anche in termini di manifestazioni in gesti d'affetto, lui è un pó più orso, diciamo così, e anche a livello sessuale latita. Almeno secondo me, dato che tutto è relativo. Diciamo che lui è da una volta al mese circa (è un pó la media dei polli..) e io da almeno una volta a settimana.
> Anche per questo aspetto è più o meno sempre stato così (non c'è stato un calo da parte sua - e meno male!!) fin dall'inizio, e ne abbiamo parlato e tuttora a volte lo tiriamo in ballo.
> ...


Cosa ti mancava quando sei caduta? Il sesso ,il sentirsi desiderata ?
Come sei messa ora?



ciao blu


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ti mancava quando sei caduta? Il sesso ,il sentirsi desiderata ?
> Come sei messa ora?
> 
> 
> ...


Era più il sentirsi desiderata. E al momento non ho saputo fermarmi. E non ho voluto farlo. Ho scelto di vivere questa cosa, non so con quanta consapevolezza, ma ormai ciò che è fatto è fatto.
Il sesso non è stato il primo pensiero, anche se poi tutto si è concentrato lì.. è come con il cibo credo.
Io sono per mangiare tutti i giorni, e invece ho la possibilità di mangiare che so, una volta a settimana. Ci stai male all'inizio, ma poi pian piano ti ci abitui e non avverti più nemmeno l'appetito. Io mi ci ero abituata (rassegnata??) ai suoi ritmi.
Poi mi si è offerto un bel piatto di lasagne fuori pasto. Potevo limitarmi ad annusarne il profumo, o essere lusingata del fatto che avrei potuto mangiarle e accontentarmi senza assaggiarle.. tanto non avevo fame. La golosità mi ha fregato.
Ora sono a dieta.. scherzi a parte, ora sto cercando di andare avanti e migliorare il mio rapporto. 
Il sentirsi desiderata in un certo modo è un elemento che certamente trovi all'inizio di una storia. E ammiro quelle coppie che anche dopo anni riescono a tenere questa fiamma viva.. ma questa è una cosa che il mio compagno non riesce a darmi, non è nel suo carattere, devo riconoscerlo. E lo accetto.
Il sesso beh, su quello ci stiamo lavorando... anche se non è facile. Troveremo un punto di incontro.


----------



## bastardo dentro (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Era più il sentirsi desiderata. E al momento non ho saputo fermarmi. E non ho voluto farlo. Ho scelto di vivere questa cosa, non so con quanta consapevolezza, ma ormai ciò che è fatto è fatto.
> Il sesso non è stato il primo pensiero, anche se poi tutto si è concentrato lì.. è come con il cibo credo.
> Io sono per mangiare tutti i giorni, e invece ho la possibilità di mangiare che so, una volta a settimana. Ci stai male all'inizio, ma poi pian piano ti ci abitui e non avverti più nemmeno l'appetito. Io mi ci ero abituata (rassegnata??) ai suoi ritmi.
> Poi mi si è offerto un bel piatto di lasagne fuori pasto. Potevo limitarmi ad annusarne il profumo, o essere lusingata del fatto che avrei potuto mangiarle e accontentarmi senza assaggiarle.. tanto non avevo fame. La golosità mi ha fregato.
> ...


ti capisco e capisco la tua voglia di tradire. difficile stare con una persona così, tu vuoi sentirti dire che sei bella - e lui non lo dice - vuoi sentirti dire ti amo - e lui non lo dice - vuoi amare ed essere amata anche dentro la camera da letto e lui lo fa una volta al mese. è ammirevole in te la capacità di valorizzare ciò che hai ma...in situazioni come queste - in cui magari un uomo o una donna "scade" in un comportamento del genere - non è comprensibile un tradimento?? magari non giustificabile, magari vituperabile dal punto di vita morale ma, sicuramente, molto molto comprensibile. e si ha voglia di dire ...prima devi lasciarlo ... il dialogo e tutto il resto....è complicato ..

bastardo dentro


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti capisco e capisco la tua voglia di tradire. difficile stare con una persona così, tu vuoi sentirti dire che sei bella - e lui non lo dice - vuoi sentirti dire ti amo - e lui non lo dice - vuoi amare ed essere amata anche dentro la camera da letto e lui lo fa una volta al mese. è ammirevole in te la capacità di valorizzare ciò che hai ma...in situazioni come queste - in cui magari un uomo o una donna "scade" in un comportamento del genere - non è comprensibile un tradimento?? magari non giustificabile, magari vituperabile dal punto di vita morale ma, sicuramente, molto molto comprensibile. e si ha voglia di dire ...prima devi lasciarlo ... il dialogo e tutto il resto....è complicato ..
> 
> bastardo dentro


è vero, in alcuni casi è comprensibile...ma va detto anche che una persona che si comporta in questo modo difficilmente cambierà, difficilmente diverrà una persona che ti riempie di complimenti che ti dice ti amo...etc.... quindi forse al di la del comprendere il tradimento forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere se ci sta "stretta oppure no" quella persona.

io per esempio che ho molto bisogno delle coccole e del contatto con una persona non potrei mai intraprendere una relazione con un uomo che non mi abbraccia nemmeno sotto tortura perchè già saprei in partenza che rischierei di andare a cercare al di fuori del mio rapporto determinate attenzioni.


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2011)

ma magari una volta era diverso, magari non si erano create le condizioni per...(stress lavorativi, lutti ) solo che se d auna parte c'è la CHIARA VOLONTA' di risolvere e dall'altra viene prima la CARRIERA, PRIMA L'AMBIZIONE poi alla fine la parte che cercava di risolvere, la parte diciamo affettuosa della coppia si stufa, e resiste, e si stufa e resite, e si deprime,e  resiste, e non cerca nulla e resiste, e va dallo psicololo (tu l'altro no continua sua vita di sempre tanto ci pensa la ROSSI)
poi capita che un amico, con il quale eri in cofnidenza diventi qualcosa di +, e tu lo respingi, e parli con tuo compagno, e dici chairamente così non va, così mi perdi, e niente..c'èsempre un viaggio un impegno una riunione un budget...

alla fine passi allo xanax al tango alla corsa allo sport e poi TI ROMPI E TI ALSCI ANDARE E VIVVAIDDIO  che smetti xanax e tronia vederti donna

perchè posso dirvi la mia? sono una granbella donna lo so senza tirarmela ma MAI E DICO MAI mi sono lasciata andare sempre tesa a fare di tutto x teenre tutto insieme ammalandomi io

ora guarda un po' che il marito è tornato l'uomoa ffettuoso presente dolce di anni fa
a tanto dovevo arrivare?
vedermi depressa non bastava
sentirmi dire sono sola perchè lo ero con 3 bimbi e lui perennemente via anche quando nel week era li con me
ora che mi vede / sente lontana allora si corriamo ai ripari

ho sbagliato ma l'errore in certi casi sta a monte

cmq pagherò le mie colpe ma prima di giudicare d'ora in avanti valuterò se voglia di scopata come tanti sostengono qui o c'è dell'altro dietro

ciao eh!



Simy ha detto:


> è vero, in alcuni casi è comprensibile...ma va detto anche che una persona che si comporta in questo modo difficilmente cambierà, difficilmente diverrà una persona che ti riempie di complimenti che ti dice ti amo...etc.... quindi forse al di la del comprendere il tradimento forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere se ci sta "stretta oppure no" quella persona.
> 
> io per esempio che ho molto bisogno delle coccole e del contatto con una persona non potrei mai intraprendere una relazione con un uomo che non mi abbraccia nemmeno sotto tortura perchè già saprei in partenza che rischierei di andare a cercare al di fuori del mio rapporto determinate attenzioni.


----------



## bastardo dentro (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero, in alcuni casi è comprensibile...ma va detto anche che una persona che si comporta in questo modo difficilmente cambierà, difficilmente diverrà una persona che ti riempie di complimenti che ti dice ti amo...etc.... quindi forse al di la del comprendere il tradimento forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere se ci sta "stretta oppure no" quella persona.
> 
> io per esempio che ho molto bisogno delle coccole e del contatto con una persona non potrei mai intraprendere una relazione con un uomo che non mi abbraccia nemmeno sotto tortura perchè già saprei in partenza che rischierei di andare a cercare al di fuori del mio rapporto determinate attenzioni.


hai ragione...il problema è che spesso le persone cambiano .... mutano atteggiamento e si tende a dare tutto e tutti per scontato. non è sempre la scelta iniziale sbagliata; dopo un certo numero di mesi, anni il cambiamento - di entrambi - arriva e ci si considera un pò meno ci sono meno attenzioni e l'erba del vicino assume un'altra colorazione.... mi rendo conto sia una ricosntruzione semplicistica ma non troppo lontana dal vero....


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> hai ragione...il problema è che spesso le persone cambiano .... mutano atteggiamento e si tende a dare tutto e tutti per scontato. non è sempre la scelta iniziale sbagliata; dopo un certo numero di mesi, anni il cambiamento - di entrambi - arriva e ci si considera un pò meno ci sono meno attenzioni e l'erba del vicino assume un'altra colorazione.... mi rendo conto sia una ricosntruzione semplicistica ma non troppo lontana dal vero....


non è una visione semplicistica...purtoppo nella maggior parte dei casi è cosi...è la "colpa" è sia del traditore che del tradito; un rapporto va tenuto vivo sempre, e a volte non basta nemmeno quello.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma magari una volta era diverso, magari non si erano create le condizioni per...(stress lavorativi, lutti ) solo che se d auna parte c'è la CHIARA VOLONTA' di risolvere e dall'altra viene prima la CARRIERA, PRIMA L'AMBIZIONE poi alla fine la parte che cercava di risolvere, la parte diciamo affettuosa della coppia si stufa, e resiste, e si stufa e resite, e si deprime,e  resiste, e non cerca nulla e resiste, e va dallo psicololo (tu l'altro no continua sua vita di sempre tanto ci pensa la ROSSI)
> poi capita che un amico, con il quale eri in cofnidenza diventi qualcosa di +, e tu lo respingi, e parli con tuo compagno, e dici chairamente così non va, così mi perdi, e niente..c'èsempre un viaggio un impegno una riunione un budget...
> 
> alla fine passi allo xanax al tango alla corsa allo sport e poi TI ROMPI E TI ALSCI ANDARE E VIVVAIDDIO  che smetti xanax e tronia vederti donna
> ...


Rossi non sto generalizzando! è un discorso generale....poi ogni situazione va analizzata per quella che è!
va comunque detto che noi tutti "leggiamo" solo una versione della storia...l'altra campana non la sentiamo mai! quindi ovviamente per quando si tenti di essere obiettivi nei "racconti" ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino....magari se venisse qui il mio ex compagno a raccontarvi la nostra storia magari dareste ragione a lui sul fatto che mi abbia tradito!


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2011)

non era diretto a te simy ma a chi mette al rogo modello - strega
la caccia alle streghe non mi è mai piaciuta
fermo restando che il tradimento non va bene, non è la soluzione e che non esistono cmq giustificazioni perchè se non ti sta bene quella è la porta prendi e vai grazie
poi però non è sempre così semplice - fattibile ecco

tutto qui
io mi sto impegnando a non rivedere altra persona non nascondo a granfatica
ma riprender ein mano un matrimonio non è semplice nè diemnticare chi ti ha preso una parte di cuore sbagliatoc riticabile che sia

cmq la scelta l'ho fatta e ora la porto sino in fondo

era solo x dire che non è sempre e solo sesso come invece sono convinta dovrebbe in queste relazioni essere
lothar ha ragione, diversamente diventa altra relazione con a tri casini (a meno di grande amore ma..uno su 10.000?

baci




Simy ha detto:


> Rossi non sto generalizzando! è un discorso generale....poi ogni situazione va analizzata per quella che è!
> va comunque detto che noi tutti "leggiamo" solo una versione della storia...l'altra campana non la sentiamo mai! quindi ovviamente per quando si tenti di essere obiettivi nei "racconti" ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino....magari se venisse qui il mio ex compagno a raccontarvi la nostra storia magari dareste ragione a lui sul fatto che mi abbia tradito!


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero, in alcuni casi è comprensibile...ma va detto anche che una persona che si comporta in questo modo difficilmente cambierà, difficilmente diverrà una persona che ti riempie di complimenti che ti dice ti amo...etc.... quindi forse al di la del comprendere il tradimento forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere se ci sta "stretta oppure no" quella persona.
> 
> io per esempio che ho molto bisogno delle coccole e del contatto con una persona non potrei mai intraprendere una relazione con un uomo che non mi abbraccia nemmeno sotto tortura perchè già saprei in partenza che rischierei di andare a cercare al di fuori del mio rapporto determinate attenzioni.


Il tradimento mi ha fatto appunto riflettere... ha riaperto questioni che io pensavo chiuse, mi sono richiesta se tutti quegli aspetti per cui non avevo piena soddisfazione io li avessi accettati davvero, nel profondo.
Sempre consapevole che anche io sicuramente faccio vivere al mio compagno delle mancanze, perchè siamo diversi e la scala d'importanza che imputiamo agli elementi che costituiscono un rapporto non coincide.. 

Credo che ci siano rapporti che nascono e crescono con una naturalezza estrema, senza sforzi particolari, come per magia. Altri invece dai percorsi tortuosi, che richiedono un grande impegno e alcune forzature.

Il mio rapporto è sicuramente del secondo caso. E ho scelto di non farmi scoraggiare da questa sbandata. 
Il tradimento non mi ha aperto affatto un mondo di opportunità per compensare ciò che mi manca alle spalle della mia relazione ufficiale. Lo considero un mio fallimento, per il quale non si ammettono repliche.


----------



## bastardo dentro (11 Ottobre 2011)

quelli di tuo marito non sono tradimenti? nella mia - del tutto personale - scala di valori, questi "tradimenti" valgono tanto quanto una scopata. per me sono due cose "esattamente" comparabili. ma la sciatteria, l'indifferenza, il fatto di vedere l'uomo o la donna costantemente sotto pressione, non aiutare, non essere presenti (mai) se non per le cose che interessano, dare tutto per scontato (anche il sesso), non condividere, non cogliere gli stati di turbamento e disagio non sono tradimenti? io personalmente penso di si, altrettanto gravi quanto calare la mutanda davanti a una bella figa (o ad un bel manzo...)

bastardo dentro


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Rossi *non sto generalizzando! è un discorso generale*....poi ogni situazione va analizzata per quella che è!
> va comunque detto che noi tutti "leggiamo" solo una versione della storia...l'altra campana non la sentiamo mai! quindi ovviamente per quando si tenti di essere obiettivi nei "racconti" ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino....magari se venisse qui il mio ex compagno a raccontarvi la nostra storia magari dareste ragione a lui sul fatto che mi abbia tradito!




:thinking:​


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> quelli di tuo marito non sono tradimenti? nella mia - del tutto personale - scala di valori, questi "tradimenti" valgono tanto quanto una scopata. per me sono due cose "esattamente" comparabili. ma la sciatteria, l'indifferenza, il fatto di vedere l'uomo o la donna costantemente sotto pressione, non aiutare, non essere presenti (mai) se non per le cose che interessano, dare tutto per scontato (anche il sesso), non condividere, non cogliere gli stati di turbamento e disagio non sono tradimenti? io personalmente penso di si, altrettanto gravi quanto calare la mutanda davanti a una bella figa (o ad un bel manzo...)
> 
> bastardo dentro


lo penso anche io! .....secondo me il sesso di per se è solo l'apice di "tradimenti" iniziati molto prima


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :thinking:​


cosa non è chiaro Marì?


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa non è chiaro Marì?


Quello in grassetto rosso


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello in grassetto rosso


si in efftti è leggermente in contraddizione....non ho riletto prima di cliccare invio!
cmq era un discorso in generale....


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si in efftti è leggermente in contraddizione....non ho riletto prima di cliccare invio!
> cmq era un discorso in generale....



Ovviamente :mrgreen:​


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si in efftti è leggermente in contraddizione....non ho riletto prima di cliccare invio!
> cmq era un discorso in generale....


Perchè tu rileggi prima dell'invio? Io no, sono stanco


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè tu rileggi prima dell'invio? Io no, sono stanco


generalmente si! di corsa spesso si scrivono cazzate....e quella di prima ne è la dimostrazione!


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> generalmente si! di corsa spesso si scrivono cazzate....e quella di prima ne è la dimostrazione!


Infatti, anche io a volte ne scrivo di cazzate, poi cerco di giustificarmi dopo che mi insultano


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Io le scrivo anche se ci penso


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io le scrivo anche se ci penso


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*NON CI CAPISCO PIU  NIENTE*

Scusate, ma se un uomo (amante) dice che per lui voi siete solo sesso e che non vuole avere una relazione , come mai vi sentite tutti i giorni?

posso pensare va bè forse mi risponde al telefono perchè lo chiamo , ma se provo per un giorno a non chiamarlo mi chiama lui oppure mi mada messaggi tipo: Buongiorno ci sei ancora ?

Aiutatemi non so che pensare

Grazie


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se un uomo (amante) dice che per lui voi siete solo sesso e che non vuole avere una relazione , come mai vi sentite tutti i giorni?
> 
> posso pensare va bè forse mi risponde al telefono perchè lo chiamo , ma se provo per un giorno a non chiamarlo mi chiama lui oppure mi mada messaggi tipo:* Buongiorno ci sei ancora ?
> *
> ...


... per caso l'hai messo nell'asse eriditario 




Scherzo , ti tiene fresca per l'uso


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... per caso l'hai messo nell'asse eriditario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto, se tu ci stai a fare sesso e lui vuole quello, detto chiaramente, le chiamate servono a lui a mantenere il contatto...
Perchè quando succedono a me certe cose, io capisco subito e mi danno dello stronzo, mentre voi vi chiedete ancora perchè e porgete l'altra guancia?


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2011)

L'altra guancia...?????L'altra chiappa direi.....!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'altra guancia...?????L'altra chiappa direi.....!!


Cia' Oscuro


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

Penso proprio anche io che sia cosi... ma scusate se fosse cosi mi chiamerebbe solo quando vuole farlo... poi detto sinceramente io non gli ho mai fatto capire il contrario


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Penso proprio anche io che sia cosi... ma scusate se fosse cosi mi chiamerebbe solo quando vuole farlo... poi detto sinceramente io non gli ho mai fatto capire il contrario


No, non è vero, non solo quando vuole farlo.
Tattiche, public relation...


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

*È proprio così ...*



Andy ha detto:


> No, non è vero, non solo quando vuole farlo.
> Tattiche, public relation...


Ciao,

quoto ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non è vero, non solo quando vuole farlo.
> Tattiche, public relation...


Certo che gli uomini sono furbi ..... e sono anche bravi delle p.r. 

Ah ho capito lui pensa che chimandomi mi tieme buona .... furbooooooooo


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io per esempio che ho molto bisogno delle coccole e del contatto con una persona non potrei mai intraprendere una relazione con un uomo che non mi abbraccia nemmeno sotto tortura perchè già saprei in partenza che rischierei di andare a cercare al di fuori del mio rapporto determinate attenzioni.


 il problema è che all'inizio nessuno ti dice "sono fatto così.........", all'inizio sembrano tutti coccole, attenzioni, sesso sfrenato, fedeltà, amore e sogni condivisi.
poi tornano sul pianeta terra, senza avvertire, e pretendono che a te vada bene...



Rossi ha detto:


> ma magari una volta era diverso, magari non si erano create le condizioni per...(stress lavorativi, lutti ) solo che se d auna parte c'è la CHIARA VOLONTA' di risolvere e dall'altra viene prima la CARRIERA, PRIMA L'AMBIZIONE poi alla fine la parte che cercava di risolvere, la parte diciamo affettuosa della coppia si stufa, e resiste, e si stufa e resite, e si deprime,e  resiste, e non cerca nulla e resiste, e va dallo psicololo (tu l'altro no continua sua vita di sempre tanto ci pensa la ROSSI)
> poi capita che un amico, con il quale eri in cofnidenza diventi qualcosa di +, e tu lo respingi, e parli con tuo compagno, e dici chairamente così non va, così mi perdi, e niente..c'èsempre un viaggio un impegno una riunione un budget...
> 
> alla fine passi allo xanax al tango alla corsa allo sport e poi TI ROMPI E TI ALSCI ANDARE E VIVVAIDDIO  che smetti xanax e tronia vederti donna
> ...


non riesco nemmeno a darti torto eh, io mi sono trovata nella stessa situazione, zero coccole, quasi zero sesso, pochissime affettuosità, i "ti amo" dati col contagocce, come se cadesse urano con plutone attaccato se lo si fosse detto troppo.... ma non ho avuto l'occasione di tradire. 
io posso anche vantare una specialità magnifica: l'avvicinarmi per dare un bacio sulle labbra... e lei si gira sulla guancia 
"hai la crema!!!"
seee ho la crema... e cos'ha questa crema, il curaro?
forse neanche ho  cercato una possibilità di tradie, perchè l'amavo disperatamente, perchè sarei morta dentro, uccidendo i miei principi.
ma sei una delle poche persone qui dentro, che hanno tradito, alla quale mi sento di stringere la mano alla luce di queste spiegazioni.
dovevo farlo anch'io. 



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> quelli di tuo marito non sono tradimenti? nella mia - del tutto personale - scala di valori, questi "tradimenti" valgono tanto quanto una scopata. per me sono due cose "esattamente" comparabili. ma la sciatteria, l'indifferenza, il fatto di vedere l'uomo o la donna costantemente sotto pressione, non aiutare, non essere presenti (mai) se non per le cose che interessano, dare tutto per scontato (anche il sesso), non condividere, non cogliere gli stati di turbamento e disagio non sono tradimenti? io personalmente penso di si, altrettanto gravi quanto calare la mutanda davanti a una bella figa (o ad un bel manzo...)
> 
> bastardo dentro


bello, mi piace!



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti capisco e capisco la tua voglia di tradire. difficile stare con una persona così, tu vuoi sentirti dire che sei bella - e lui non lo dice - vuoi sentirti dire ti amo - e lui non lo dice - vuoi amare ed essere amata anche dentro la camera da letto e lui lo fa una volta al mese. è ammirevole in te la capacità di valorizzare ciò che hai ma...in situazioni come queste - in cui magari un uomo o una donna "scade" in un comportamento del genere - non è comprensibile un tradimento?? magari non giustificabile, magari vituperabile dal punto di vita morale ma, sicuramente, molto molto comprensibile. e si ha voglia di dire ...prima devi lasciarlo ... il dialogo e tutto il resto....è complicato ..
> 
> bastardo dentro


bello anche questo!


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> *il problema è che all'inizio nessuno ti dice "sono fatto così.........", all'inizio sembrano tutti coccole, attenzioni, sesso sfrenato, fedeltà, amore e sogni condivisi.
> poi tornano sul pianeta terra, senza avvertire, e pretendono che a te vada bene...*


Quoto alla grande: *pretendono...*


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che gli uomini sono furbi ..... e sono anche bravi delle p.r.
> 
> Ah ho capito *lui pensa che chimandomi mi tieme buona* .... furbooooooooo


Perchè, non ci sta riuscendo?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè, non ci sta riuscendo?


Si ci stà riuscendo benissimo E QUESTO MI FA RABBIA , ... visto che mi ha appena chiamato dicendomi : ma perchè non rispondi ai miei messaggi??? fa niente se lui non mi risponde.... 

Ok da domani provo a non chiamarlo.... è proprio veero più ti trattano male più gli stai dietro...


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ci stà riuscendo benissimo E QUESTO MI FA RABBIA , ... visto che mi ha appena chiamato dicendomi : ma perchè non rispondi ai miei messaggi??? fa niente se lui non mi risponde....
> 
> Ok da domani provo a non chiamarlo.... è proprio veero più ti trattano male più gli stai dietro...


Allora, stai attenta, davvero, a parte gli scherzi.
Alla fine rischi di piangere solo tu se è così. Quindi, capisci bene la situazione e decidi drasticamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Mha'*

Madonna che tristezza pero', ora cerchi trucchi per sedurre l'amante, mha'...







blu


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se un uomo (amante) dice che per lui voi siete solo sesso e che non vuole avere una relazione , come mai vi sentite tutti i giorni?
> 
> posso pensare va bè forse mi risponde al telefono perchè lo chiamo , ma se provo per un giorno a non chiamarlo mi chiama lui oppure mi mada messaggi tipo: Buongiorno ci sei ancora ?
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Allora, stai attenta, davvero, a parte gli scherzi.
> Alla fine rischi di piangere solo tu se è così. Quindi, capisci bene la situazione e decidi drasticamente.


Eccomi qua come ogni giorno a sperare che quest oggi mi chiami.... e da una parte a sperare che non lo faccia.. devo resistere a non chiamarlo, il lavoro grazie al cielo mi aiuto,...

Lo sò la situazione è chiara io sono coinvolta lui no....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma magari una volta era diverso, magari non si erano create le condizioni per...(stress lavorativi, lutti ) solo che se d auna parte c'è la CHIARA VOLONTA' di risolvere e dall'altra viene prima la CARRIERA, PRIMA L'AMBIZIONE poi alla fine la parte che cercava di risolvere, la parte diciamo affettuosa della coppia si stufa, e resiste, e si stufa e resite, e si deprime,e  resiste, e non cerca nulla e resiste, e va dallo psicololo (tu l'altro no continua sua vita di sempre tanto ci pensa la ROSSI)
> poi capita che un amico, con il quale eri in cofnidenza diventi qualcosa di +, e tu lo respingi, e parli con tuo compagno, e dici chairamente così non va, così mi perdi, e niente..c'èsempre un viaggio un impegno una riunione un budget...
> 
> alla fine passi allo xanax al tango alla corsa allo sport e poi TI ROMPI E TI ALSCI ANDARE E VIVVAIDDIO  che smetti xanax e tronia vederti donna
> ...


Ci ho pensato molto su, e tu ai miei occhi non hai colpa.
Ti sei salvata con a tanto dovevo arrivare eh? 
Infatti obiettivo raggiunto...lui è tornato ad essere l'uomo presente e affettuoso eh?

Ah quanti danni fa dare per scontato l'altro...


----------



## Carola (12 Ottobre 2011)

danni enormi
ma rimanga tra noi..qui inq sto forum
io all'atro ci penso tantissimo adesso e mi mozzo le dita spsso x non cercarlo
è normale ?
mi mozzo le dita più per la sua situazione che per la mia

ora non ci sentiamo per nulla a parte un suo sms in cui mi dice che sta facendo di tutto per evitarmi ma mi pensa, che gli piaccio tantissimo..che è dura

bravi bravini ognuno a casa propria a pensarci
a salvare la facciata
che solof acciata non è lo so sono le ns famiglie
ma che senso ha alzarsi e pensare ad un altra persona ogni santa mattina?
poi la vita va avanti certo ma spro pima o poi senza lui nei pensieri

voi uomini in questo forse siete più bravi a farvi coinvolgere meno
segreti? trucchi?
grazie così evito di menarmi le dita sempre

assurdo



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato molto su, e tu ai miei occhi non hai colpa.
> Ti sei salvata con a tanto dovevo arrivare eh?
> Infatti obiettivo raggiunto...lui è tornato ad essere l'uomo presente e affettuoso eh?
> 
> Ah quanti danni fa dare per scontato l'altro...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> danni enormi
> ma rimanga tra noi..qui inq sto forum
> io all'atro ci penso tantissimo adesso e mi mozzo le dita spsso x non cercarlo
> è normale ?
> ...


Segreti e trucchi?
GAS: Gnocca Amici e Sangiovese.
Fidati se io fossi innamorato perso e me la devo far passare chiamo lui...Lothar...e gli dico...dai amico mio...portami a divertirmi...
Rossi, se hai amiche fighe...loro ti aiuteranno...
Se hai amiche suore, sta lontana da loro: ti massacrerebbero...

Basta lasciarlo andare via piano piano...

Si è assurdo...ma dici cose vere! 
E non le solite menate che si scrivono sugli adulteri!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> danni enormi
> ma rimanga tra noi..qui inq sto forum
> io all'atro ci penso tantissimo adesso e mi mozzo le dita spsso x non cercarlo
> è normale ?
> ...


La stessa cosa sta succedendo a me .... devo resistere a non chiamarlo..... e questa mattina è quasi passata, sono stufa di cercarlo sempre io, se veramente ha voglia di sentirmi mi chiama lui o sbaglio????

Che dite???


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La stessa cosa sta succedendo a me .... devo resistere a non chiamarlo..... e questa mattina è quasi passata, sono stufa di cercarlo sempre io, se veramente ha voglia di sentirmi mi chiama lui o sbaglio????
> 
> Che dite???


Io dico i soliti stupidi idioti giochini di potere...che a me fanno incazzare e basta...dio che nervi quando una persona ti dice...ti chiamo dopo e poi non lo fa...ma casso...vuoi chiamare chiama...non vuoi chiamare fa di meno...ditemi che senso ha star lì a immaginarsi che uno chiamerà...e se chiamo io allora significa che li corro dietro...se invece chiama lui è lui che mi sta correndo dietro...ma dio santo...che inutile stress...

Hai qualcosa da dirgli chiamalo.
Non hai niente da dirgli, non chiamarlo...fine del problema...
Sticazzi di cellulari hanno veramente creato una montagna di nuove ansie nella gente...

Pensiamoci...
Un tempo...
Spedivi una cartolina...auguri e baci, paga la multa e taci...

Oggi...
Spedisci un sms, e poi non senti la risposta: e ne hai a male...
Una persona ti manda un sms e tu non sai o che rispondere o non hai voglia di rispondere allora sei un maleducato...

Ma in che mondo viviamo...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ti quoto*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico i soliti stupidi idioti giochini di potere...che a me fanno incazzare e basta...dio che nervi quando una persona ti dice...ti chiamo dopo e poi non lo fa...ma casso...vuoi chiamare chiama...non vuoi chiamare fa di meno...ditemi che senso ha star lì a immaginarsi che uno chiamerà...e se chiamo io allora significa che li corro dietro...se invece chiama lui è lui che mi sta correndo dietro...ma dio santo...che inutile stress...
> 
> Hai qualcosa da dirgli chiamalo.
> Non hai niente da dirgli, non chiamarlo...fine del problema...
> ...


E aggiungo:

Sai cosa spero che il tuo amante non sia cosi' stupido/fesso da innamorarsi di te.
Perche' ha scielto una donna sposata?
Perche' non voleva che gli rompessi i marrrrrroni seno' la prendeva libera come l'aria.
Ma scusa a tuo marito ci pensi almeno un po' ?
Mi sa' che hai perso la testa e le mutande per strada.


blu


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E aggiungo:
> 
> Sai cosa spero che il tuo amante non sia cosi' stupido/fesso da innamorarsi di te.
> Perche' ha scielto una donna sposata?
> ...


Mah se guardiamo certi films come innamorarsi...
Ci si dice...che peccato che siamo sposati...
Certo se un single si mette con una sposata...o viceversa...è dura!
[video=youtube;ihCDDG4VdoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihCDDG4VdoA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Carola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Concordo su tutto
Io non chiamo perché la voglio chiudere
Se no ogni volta che mi a dava lo facevo, veramente l’ho sempre fatto anche prima con fidanzati ecc
Insomma  a me i giochini non piacciono e non portano a nulla
Se è un paicere mandare sms lo amndo idem rispondere idem riceverlo

Se non ti chiama o gli frega nulla o vuole levarti dalla sua testa o semplicemente  ha altro da fare  di meglio o no

Forse x tanti è anche sto giochino a stuzzicare…




contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico i soliti stupidi idioti giochini di potere...che a me fanno incazzare e basta...dio che nervi quando una persona ti dice...ti chiamo dopo e poi non lo fa...ma casso...vuoi chiamare chiama...non vuoi chiamare fa di meno...ditemi che senso ha star lì a immaginarsi che uno chiamerà...e se chiamo io allora significa che li corro dietro...se invece chiama lui è lui che mi sta correndo dietro...ma dio santo...che inutile stress...
> 
> Hai qualcosa da dirgli chiamalo.
> Non hai niente da dirgli, non chiamarlo...fine del problema...
> ...


----------



## Carola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Si dai certi amanti sbagliato lo so si innamorano
Io credo si ami più volte nella vita e che la fedeltà non esista ci si sforza di mantenerla
Ho amiche che moraliste da paura no io mai io su io giù poi sguardo triste depressa infelici scontente guardano il marito in cagnesco
A bè se è vita così e sei fedele brava
Meglio innamorarsi soffrire  e magari ricominciare ecco + uniti di prima con proprio marito o decidere di finirla li
apatia accontentarsi di poco x carità






contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah se guardiamo certi films come innamorarsi...
> Ci si dice...che peccato che siamo sposati...
> Certo se un single si mette con una sposata...o viceversa...è dura!
> [video=youtube;ihCDDG4VdoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihCDDG4VdoA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ho capito cosa vuoi dirmi...*

Ma questi mi sembrano dei gran capricci sai...


Non sento un sentimento profondo in tutto cio',forse sbagliero' ma non riesco a sentirlo.



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ecco nella Rossi*

Sento un sentimento quando parla...










ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico i soliti stupidi idioti giochini di potere...che a me fanno incazzare e basta...dio che nervi quando una persona ti dice...ti chiamo dopo e poi non lo fa...ma casso...vuoi chiamare chiama...non vuoi chiamare fa di meno...ditemi che senso ha star lì a immaginarsi che uno chiamerà...e se chiamo io allora significa che li corro dietro...se invece chiama lui è lui che mi sta correndo dietro...ma dio santo...che inutile stress...
> 
> Hai qualcosa da dirgli chiamalo.
> Non hai niente da dirgli, non chiamarlo...fine del problema...
> ...


Concordo


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Si dai certi amanti sbagliato lo so si innamorano
> Io credo si ami più volte nella vita e che* la fedeltà non esista ci si sforza di mantenerla*
> Ho amiche che moraliste da paura no io mai io su io giù poi sguardo triste depressa infelici scontente guardano il marito in cagnesco
> A bè se è vita così e sei fedele brava
> ...


Tu parla per te ... sono quasi 30 anni che sto con mio marito e, non mi sono sforzata ad essergli fedele.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico i soliti stupidi idioti giochini di potere...che a me fanno incazzare e basta...dio che nervi quando una persona ti dice...ti chiamo dopo e poi non lo fa...ma casso...vuoi chiamare chiama...non vuoi chiamare fa di meno...ditemi che senso ha star lì a immaginarsi che uno chiamerà...e se chiamo io allora significa che li corro dietro...se invece chiama lui è lui che mi sta correndo dietro...ma dio santo...che inutile stress...
> 
> Hai qualcosa da dirgli chiamalo.
> Non hai niente da dirgli, non chiamarlo...fine del problema...
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Carola (12 Ottobre 2011)

*ohh mari!!!*

mari che ti devo dire buon per te avrai tutto ciò che cerchi sarai più brava che te devo di

dico che x quel ches ento vedo non è nella natura esserlo poi chi ci riesce e lo fa senz aimporselo meglio ma tanto meglio

ammazza però da certe risposte che dai non sembri coì serena eh scusami inkazzusa
poi ci credis ei felcie buon x te davvero

io non pensae sia così felice diq eusta cosa
anche se d auna aprte mi ha aiutato e mi è servita




Mari' ha detto:


> Tu parla per te ... sono quasi 30 anni che sto con mio marito e, non mi sono sforzata ad essergli fedele.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> mari che ti devo dire buon per te avrai tutto ciò che cerchi sarai più brava che te devo di
> 
> dico che x quel ches ento vedo non è nella natura esserlo poi chi ci riesce e lo fa senz aimporselo meglio ma tanto meglio
> 
> ...


Ma no, pare ma non e' cosi :yoga:  ... e' che sono precisa  :fischio:


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Si dai certi amanti sbagliato lo so si innamorano
> Io credo si ami più volte nella vita e che la fedeltà non esista ci si sforza di mantenerla
> Ho amiche che moraliste da paura no io mai io su io giù poi sguardo triste depressa infelici scontente guardano il marito in cagnesco
> A bè se è vita così e sei fedele brava
> ...



Credo che si possa amare una persona, ed innamorarsi di un'altra. Insomma può capitare... è difficile sentirsi completi. 
Poi il comportamento dipende dalla morale di ognuno. Puoi decidere di iniziare a vivere l'innamoramento in modo clandestino, cosciente della possibilità di perdere l'amore o puoi decidere di resistere a quella spinta che ti porta verso l'altro.

Innamorarsi non è che sia sbagliato, però in un tradimento complica ulteriormente la situazione.
Dipende dal perchè si tradisce. Se è solo un appetito sessuale, penso sia veramente difficile che capiti.


----------



## Carola (12 Ottobre 2011)

e misa che c'è..purtroppo dico

ma c'èa nche tanto bene x la mia famiglia

e un marito che sa di aver sbagliato

insomma vedremo

però si, il sentimento c'è, ma c'era già rpima un forte affetto comprensione dondivisione del quotidiano

non è il belloccio che mi ha preso così  x dire

è una persona molto bella e profonda

diciamo che nel male è uno x cui ne è valsa la pena

grazie blu




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sento un sentimento quando parla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu parla per te ... sono quasi 30 anni che sto con mio marito e, non mi sono sforzata ad essergli fedele.


Quoto: la fedeltà deve essere come l'arbitro eccellente in una partita di calcio. 
Non devi nemmeno accorgerti che esiste.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Due domande?*



Rossi ha detto:


> e misa che c'è..purtroppo dico
> 
> ma c'èa nche tanto bene x la mia famiglia
> 
> ...




Perche' ti sei sposata? La verita'?
Perche' non ti separi? La verita'?


ciao blu


----------



## Carola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Perche' ti sei sposata? La verita'?

ero innamoratissima, tutto qui
aveva i suoi difetti x carità coem tutti, ma era un animo candido, uno sincero, x nulla artefatto, un puro
poteva fare il figlio di papà..si ès taccato e fatto da sè
carrierista si certo ma si contenteva, poi credo la guerra ina zienda un licenziamento improvviso la malattia del padre molto brutta, trasferimenti vari, pressioni 
ha sbroccato temo e dato x SCONTATA ME, le amicizie...

forse non poteva nemmeno gestirla diversamente
unica volta che ci ha provato un fallimento economico in una società andata male
poi era ed è veramente un gran bell'uomo, ma parecchio


Perche' non ti separi? La verita'?
tanto x i bimbi e anche perchè non so se sia finita o le cricostanze, la vita lontani che credetemi ammazza i rapporti
ci siv ede solo nel week end e quando si è molto giovani con 3 bimbi piccoli è dura
una aprte di me crede questo abbia inciso molto

temo il lato...fisico? il sesso? lui ora c'è..non ci sono io x i motivi che tutti sapete
c'è da recuperare ma devo almeno provarci seriamente


ciao blu[/QUOTE]


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto
> Io non chiamo perché la voglio chiudere
> Se no ogni volta che mi a dava lo facevo, veramente l’ho sempre fatto anche prima con fidanzati ecc
> Insomma  a me i giochini non piacciono e non portano a nulla
> ...


Concordo con te

Fosse per me lo chiamerei tutti i giorni...

Hai ragione questi sono giochi stupidi è che io se lo chiamo spesso ho paura che pensi "sta colla"


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se un uomo (amante) dice che per lui voi siete solo sesso e che non vuole avere una relazione , come mai vi sentite tutti i giorni?
> 
> posso pensare va bè forse mi risponde al telefono perchè lo chiamo , ma se provo per un giorno a non chiamarlo mi chiama lui oppure mi mada messaggi tipo: Buongiorno ci sei ancora ?
> 
> ...


Ma quando vi sentite di cosa parlate? No perchè io con il mio amante mi sentivo via sms anche 30 volte al giorno ma non parlavamo del nostro futuro insieme. Per due anni non è passato un giorno senza che ci scrivessimo, o lui o io, ma non ho mai pensato neanche un minuto che fosse innamorato di me... boh ma sarò strana io


----------



## Carola (18 Ottobre 2011)

ma allora due anni afare che scusa farfalla?
ci stavi x sesso?  etuti quegli sms a dirsi che

no x carità ci sta non innamorarsi dell'amante ma due anni??

capiso se c'è asentiemnto am diversamente ....
x capire eh non è polemica





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando vi sentite di cosa parlate? No perchè io con il mio amante mi sentivo via sms anche 30 volte al giorno ma non parlavamo del nostro futuro insieme. Per due anni non è passato un giorno senza che ci scrivessimo, o lui o io, ma non ho mai pensato neanche un minuto che fosse innamorato di me... boh ma sarò strana io


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando vi sentite di cosa parlate? No perchè io con il mio amante mi sentivo via sms anche 30 volte al giorno ma non parlavamo del nostro futuro insieme. Per due anni non è passato un giorno senza che ci scrivessimo, o lui o io, ma *non ho mai pensato neanche un minuto che fosse innamorato di me*... boh ma sarò strana io


Ma tu di lui si  e, penso che non lo ammetterai manco da morta.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando vi sentite di cosa parlate? No perchè io con il mio amante mi sentivo via sms anche 30 volte al giorno ma non parlavamo del nostro futuro insieme. Per due anni non è passato un giorno senza che ci scrivessimo, o lui o io, ma non ho mai pensato neanche un minuto che fosse innamorato di me... boh ma sarò strana io


brava Farfalla..noi facciamo lo stesso da tre mesi...due volte al giorno la chiamo se posso,e uno o due sms li mando,qualche email ogni tanto.mai parlato di lasciare mia moglie o simili,proprio mai.Futuro?le ho messo in bocca ad arte,che non dura ancora molto...
Neanch'io penso che lei sia innamorata di me e io non lo sono affatto,hai descritto bene una situazione....solo che qui'sono fissati con l'amore...ma quanto mi ami.....io di piu'...ahahahhahah..che idiozia...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando vi sentite di cosa parlate? No perchè io con il mio amante mi sentivo via sms anche 30 volte al giorno ma non parlavamo del nostro futuro insieme. Per due anni non è passato un giorno senza che ci scrivessimo, o lui o io, ma non ho mai pensato neanche un minuto che fosse innamorato di me... boh ma sarò strana io


Parlare di un futuro è la peggior cosa da fare.
Parlano sempre di futuro coloro i quali vivono un brutto presente.
Quelli che se la godono in un sano presente, no: hanno troppo da fare nell'oggi, che sognare in un domani.
Sanno di non avere nessun futuro.
Neruda in due amanti felici
docet.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma tu di lui si  e, penso che non lo ammetterai manco da morta.


Se fossi stata innamorata di lui, non avrei saputo fingere così bene in casa. Sicuramente non starei lottando per il mio matrimonio. Avrei fatto progetti (anche se solo nella mia testa) per un futuro con lui. Invece ogni volta che lo vivevo nella quotidianità, o lo vedevo con la sua famiglia sapevo che mai avremmo potuto vivere insieme. No Marì, so cos'è l'amore e sai che qui sono sempre stata sincera. L'avrei ammesso. Sono certa che non fosse amore.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma allora due anni afare che scusa farfalla?
> ci stavi x sesso?  etuti quegli sms a dirsi che
> 
> no x carità ci sta non innamorarsi dell'amante ma due anni??
> ...


Continuo a ripetermi. Ho un concetto dell'amore diverso. Tra noi c'era un'attrazione fortissima forse mai provata. Complicità grandi risate, ma eravamo opposti in tutto. Non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità di un futuro.


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

bo non ci capisco + nulla + leggo + sento esperienze + mi dico meglio starne fuori in un modo o nell'altro si soffre e si fa soffrire
una cara amica ieri mi ha detto che sono assurda che mi nego dei bei momenti che rimpaingerò che sono una moralista ...
veramente a me sembra solo di voler recuperare la mia famiglia tutto li...




farfalla ha detto:


> Continuo a ripetermi. Ho un concetto dell'amore diverso. Tra noi c'era un'attrazione fortissima forse mai provata. Complicità grandi risate, ma eravamo opposti in tutto. Non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità di un futuro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> bo non ci capisco + nulla + leggo + sento esperienze + mi dico meglio starne fuori in un modo o nell'altro si soffre e si fa soffrire
> una cara amica ieri mi ha detto che sono assurda che mi nego dei bei momenti che rimpaingerò che sono una moralista ...
> veramente a me sembra solo di voler recuperare la mia famiglia tutto li...


Lasciamo da parte per un attimo la morale.
Mi ritrovo molto nella tua vita. Capisco benissimo cosa provi. La tua amica può aver ragione. A me lui ha dato tanto e allo stesso tempo mi ha aperto gli occhi su un sacco di cose. Lui non sa di averlo fatto. Ma io sono adesso una donna diversa. 
Se tu riesci a godere della sua compagnia, senza pensare al principe azzurro che ti salva, senza metterci la parola amore, che ti assicuro non c'entra, forse potrebbe veramente farti bene.
Lui ti sta dando quello che tuo marito non ti dà. Ma non è amore. Finalmente hai un uomo che ti "vede" ed era tempo che non succedeva, perchè tu non te ne sei mai accorta o semplicemente perchè sei arrivata al punto che ti dici che forse anche tu ti meriti queste attenzioni.
Io come te voglio recuperare la mia famiglia, voglio che mio marito apprezzi i miei cambiamenti e capisca che è con lui che voglio invecchiare ma non riesco a non pensare che senza il mio amante non sarei la donna che sono adesso e che per dirla tutta mi piace molto. Mi ero spento avevo perso l'entusiasmo, ora ho una consapevolezza diversa di me


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciamo da parte per un attimo la morale.
> Mi ritrovo molto nella tua vita. Capisco benissimo cosa provi. La tua amica può aver ragione. A me lui ha dato tanto e allo stesso tempo mi ha aperto gli occhi su un sacco di cose. Lui non sa di averlo fatto. Ma io sono adesso una donna diversa.
> Se tu riesci a godere della sua compagnia, senza pensare al principe azzurro che ti salva, senza metterci la parola amore, che ti assicuro non c'entra, forse potrebbe veramente farti bene.
> Lui ti sta dando quello che tuo marito non ti dà. Ma non è amore. Finalmente hai un uomo che ti "vede" ed era tempo che non succedeva, perchè tu non te ne sei mai accorta o semplicemente perchè sei arrivata al punto che ti dici che forse anche tu ti meriti queste attenzioni.
> Io come te voglio recuperare la mia famiglia, voglio che mio marito apprezzi i miei cambiamenti e capisca che è con lui che voglio invecchiare ma non riesco a non pensare che senza il mio amante non sarei la donna che sono adesso e che per dirla tutta mi piace molto. Mi ero spento avevo perso l'entusiasmo, ora ho una consapevolezza diversa di me


Ciao Farfalla,
le tue parole mi hanno molto colpita, perchè per alcune cose un pochino mi ritrovo.
Se posso.. come mai dopo un anno e mezzo/due hai troncato la storia? Si è esaurita da sè o magari sentivi che non ne avevi più 'bisogno'?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> bo non ci capisco + nulla + leggo + sento esperienze + mi dico meglio starne fuori in un modo o nell'altro si soffre e si fa soffrire
> una cara amica ieri mi ha detto che sono assurda che mi nego dei bei momenti che rimpaingerò che sono una moralista ...
> veramente a me sembra solo di voler recuperare la mia famiglia tutto li...


cara Rossi ti fatta troppo coinvolgere da lui,e bene hai fatto a smettere.
Invece se riesci ad essere asettica,come succede a me e Farfalla il problema non si pone.
La sera ascolto ogni tanto Mina...''il cielo in una stanza''che parla appunto di quei momenti,e mi sento proprio in linea.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciamo da parte per un attimo la morale.
> Mi ritrovo molto nella tua vita. Capisco benissimo cosa provi. La tua amica può aver ragione. A me lui ha dato tanto e allo stesso tempo mi ha aperto gli occhi su un sacco di cose. Lui non sa di averlo fatto. Ma io sono adesso una donna diversa.
> Se tu riesci a godere della sua compagnia, senza pensare al principe azzurro che ti salva, senza metterci la parola amore, che ti assicuro non c'entra, forse potrebbe veramente farti bene.
> Lui ti sta dando quello che tuo marito non ti dà. Ma non è amore. Finalmente hai un uomo che ti "vede" ed era tempo che non succedeva, perchè tu non te ne sei mai accorta o semplicemente perchè sei arrivata al punto che ti dici che forse anche tu ti meriti queste attenzioni.
> Io come te voglio recuperare la mia famiglia, voglio che mio marito apprezzi i miei cambiamenti e capisca che è con lui che voglio invecchiare ma non riesco a non pensare che senza il mio amante non sarei la donna che sono adesso e che per dirla tutta mi piace molto. Mi ero spento avevo perso l'entusiasmo, ora ho una consapevolezza diversa di me


Farfalli', tu hai cominciato a capirmi, sai che non ho niente contro di te, ok? 

Tu spera, spera, e spera che tuo marito non venga MAI a sapere/conoscere sta storia ... perche' un grande calcio in culo non te lo toglie nessuno.  ... altro che invecchiare insieme.


Poi una moglie che ha una relazione extra per 2 anni, non 2 mesi ... a me risulta impossibile da crederci.


Scusa eh.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli', tu hai cominciato a capirmi, sai che non ho niente contro di te, ok?
> 
> Tu spera, spera, e spera che tuo marito non venga MAI a sapere/conoscere sta storia ... perche' un grande calcio in culo non te lo toglie nessuno.  ... altro che invecchiare insieme.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Invecchiare con al fianco una persona mentendogli è giusto? O è egoistico?


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

oddio qsta me la disse lui una sera..che ascoltava sta canzone ed io x lui ero così

na scopata quindi))


dai lothar hai ragione è così che si vivono qste cose come fate voi lo so
risucirci
o meglio li x li mi sembrava di si
ma senso di colpa a manetta anche x quello

poi mi infastidiva non sentirlo x giorni mentre voi vedo vi sento tutti i gironi sms mail o no?
ora però mi cerca...dicendo apputno era una cosa così bella...bah




lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Rossi ti fatta troppo coinvolgere da lui,e bene hai fatto a smettere.
> Invece se riesci ad essere asettica,come succede a me e Farfalla il problema non si pone.
> La sera ascolto ogni tanto Mina...''il cielo in una stanza''che parla appunto di quei momenti,e mi sento proprio in linea.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli', tu hai cominciato a capirmi, sai che non ho niente contro di te, ok?
> 
> Tu spera, spera, e spera che tuo marito non venga MAI a sapere/conoscere sta storia ... perche' un grande calcio in culo non te lo toglie nessuno.  ... altro che invecchiare insieme.
> 
> ...


Non hai motivo di scusarti. La tua schiettezza l'ho sempre apprezzata. So che hai ragione e so che lo farebbe ma posso sperare che non accada.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto. Invecchiare con al fianco una persona mentendogli è giusto? O è egoistico?


Forse entrambe


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla,
> le tue parole mi hanno molto colpita, perchè per alcune cose un pochino mi ritrovo.
> Se posso.. come mai dopo un anno e mezzo/due hai troncato la storia? Si è esaurita da sè o magari sentivi che non ne avevi più 'bisogno'?


Ogni volta che devo dare la motivazione penso ai vecchi del forum a cui sarà venuta a nausea la mia storia....
Lui si è stato male un giorno e non è uscito dall'ospedale per mesi e mesi. Ancora adesso non si hanno molte speranze che si riprenda ma intanto è qui...
Abbiamo un rapporto ovviamente diverso adesso, forse migliore ma la nostra storia è chiusa in maniera definitiva.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciamo da parte per un attimo la morale.
> Mi ritrovo molto nella tua vita. Capisco benissimo cosa provi. La tua amica può aver ragione. A me lui ha dato tanto e allo stesso tempo mi ha aperto gli occhi su un sacco di cose. Lui non sa di averlo fatto. Ma io sono adesso una donna diversa.
> Se tu riesci a godere della sua compagnia, senza pensare al principe azzurro che ti salva, senza metterci la parola amore, che ti assicuro non c'entra, forse potrebbe veramente farti bene.
> Lui ti sta dando quello che tuo marito non ti dà. Ma non è amore. Finalmente hai un uomo che ti "vede" ed era tempo che non succedeva, perchè tu non te ne sei mai accorta o semplicemente perchè sei arrivata al punto che ti dici che forse anche tu ti meriti queste attenzioni.
> *Io come te voglio recuperare la mia famiglia, voglio che mio marito apprezzi i miei cambiamenti e capisca che è con lui che voglio invecchiare ma non riesco a non pensare che senza il mio amante non sarei la donna che sono adesso e che per dirla tutta mi piace molto. Mi ero spento avevo perso l'entusiasmo, ora ho una consapevolezza diversa di me*


Belle parole quelle che ho evidenziato in grassetto e sono contento che tu abbia raggiunto questa consapevolezza....però devi veramente sperare che tuo marito non lo venga mai a sapere perché, vedendo come si è sentita mia moglie, ti assicuro che ti spegni nuovamente in un attimo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io come te voglio recuperare la mia famiglia, voglio che mio marito apprezzi i miei cambiamenti e capisca che è con lui che voglio invecchiare ma non riesco a non pensare che senza il mio amante non sarei la donna che sono adesso e che per dirla tutta mi piace molto. Mi ero spento avevo perso l'entusiasmo, ora ho una consapevolezza diversa di me


Ecco l'elegia alla stupidità, da incorniciare! Sperando che non sia per tutte le donne così, perchè se questa coscienza di se passante per la vagina fosse per tutte le donne, ecco, capirei la misoginia come naturale stato di un uomo.
Farfalla, mi spiace, a volte sembri una persona intelligente e sei riuscita a mettere intelligentemente giù una caterva di stronzate che non vedevo dai tempi di "Daltanius"!


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Belle parole quelle che ho evidenziato in grassetto e sono contento che tu abbia raggiunto questa consapevolezza....però devi veramente sperare che tuo marito non lo venga mai a sapere perché, vedendo come si è sentita mia moglie, ti assicuro che ti spegni nuovamente in un attimo.


No Niko, se la scoprisse e scoprisse queste parole, sarebbe lui a spegnere lei!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco l'elegia alla stupidità, da incorniciare! Sperando che non sia per tutte le donne così, perchè se *questa coscienza di se passante per la vagina *fosse per tutte le donne, ecco, capirei la misoginia come naturale stato di un uomo.
> Farfalla, mi spiace, a volte sembri una persona intelligente e sei riuscita a mettere intelligentemente giù una caterva di stronzate che non vedevo dai tempi di "Daltanius"!


Invece questa stronzata è sinonimo di grande intelligenza!!!!
Complimenti!!!
Hai capito proprio tutto come sempre!
:bravooo::rofl::bravooo::rofl::bravooo::rofl::bravooo::rofl::bravooo::rofl::bravooo::rofl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco l'elegia alla stupidità, da incorniciare! Sperando che non sia per tutte le donne così, perchè se questa coscienza di se passante per la vagina fosse per tutte le donne, ecco, capirei la misoginia come naturale stato di un uomo.
> Farfalla, mi spiace, a volte sembri una persona intelligente e sei riuscita a mettere intelligentemente giù una caterva di stronzate che non vedevo dai tempi di "Daltanius"!


Pensa che quello che tu hai definito l'elogio della stupidità un tradito come Niko ha definito belle parole...(fermati a rifletterci). Stessa cosa ha fatto Claudio, altro tradito.
Sulla reazione di mio marito, sono ben consapevole di cosa rischio. Ho anche la certezza assoluta che pur non essendo laureato come te non c'è gara sul quoziente intellettivo.....


----------



## elena_ (20 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta che devo dare la motivazione penso ai vecchi del forum a cui sarà venuta a nausea la mia storia....
> Lui si è stato male un giorno e non è uscito dall'ospedale per mesi e mesi. Ancora adesso non si hanno molte speranze che si riprenda ma intanto è qui...
> Abbiamo un rapporto ovviamente diverso adesso, forse migliore ma la nostra storia è chiusa in maniera definitiva.


Farfalla...non ti dico niente. La tua storia mi fa sempre riflettere molto.


----------



## Carola (20 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ma se sei così acido e chiuso scusami ma capisco perchè le donne ti prendano a bastonate eh




farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che quello che tu hai definito l'elogio della stupidità un tradito come Niko ha definito belle parole...(fermati a rifletterci). Stessa cosa ha fatto Claudio, altro tradito.
> Sulla reazione di mio marito, sono ben consapevole di cosa rischio. Ho anche la certezza assoluta che pur non essendo laureato come te non c'è gara sul quoziente intellettivo.....


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta che devo dare la motivazione penso ai vecchi del forum a cui sarà venuta a nausea la mia storia....
> Lui si è stato male un giorno e non è uscito dall'ospedale per mesi e mesi. Ancora adesso non si hanno molte speranze che si riprenda ma intanto è qui...
> Abbiamo un rapporto ovviamente diverso adesso, forse migliore ma la nostra storia è chiusa in maniera definitiva.


Scusa ma essendo nuova non conoscevo la tua storia..


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

*BUONDI'*

[video=youtube;J0q9-1RBoC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0q9-1RBoC0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (20 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciamo da parte per un attimo la morale.
> Mi ritrovo molto nella tua vita. Capisco benissimo cosa provi. La tua amica può aver ragione. A me lui ha dato tanto e allo stesso tempo mi ha aperto gli occhi su un sacco di cose. Lui non sa di averlo fatto. Ma io sono adesso una donna diversa.
> Se tu riesci a godere della sua compagnia, senza pensare al principe azzurro che ti salva, senza metterci la parola amore, che ti assicuro non c'entra, forse potrebbe veramente farti bene.
> Lui ti sta dando quello che tuo marito non ti dà. Ma non è amore. Finalmente hai un uomo che ti "vede" ed era tempo che non succedeva, perchè tu non te ne sei mai accorta o semplicemente perchè sei arrivata al punto che ti dici che forse anche tu ti meriti queste attenzioni.
> Io come te voglio recuperare la mia famiglia, voglio che mio marito apprezzi i miei cambiamenti e capisca che è con lui che voglio invecchiare ma non riesco a non pensare che senza il mio amante non sarei la donna che sono adesso e che per dirla tutta mi piace molto. Mi ero spento avevo perso l'entusiasmo, ora ho una consapevolezza diversa di me



:up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma daiiiii sono passati appena 3anni 10 giorni e due ore e mezza da quando e'stato fatto,meritatamente cornuto......pensa avere una plalla al piede cosi deve essere tosto....immagina tutte le sere artrivi a casa e trovi Daniele..ahahahhahahhah.da suicidio....il re degli
> stambecchi reali con corna enormi
> 
> e'un poveretto che ci odia perche'stiamo tradendo...messo molto male




ahi ahi ahi...
dopo questo penso che stasera ci sara un "Daniele show" da nn perdere...


----------



## elena_ (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...........cornero show.......le corna piu'brillanti di Ferrara....quando c'e'sereno brllanbo talmente tanto che si vedono anche da qua'...


ma dai, Lothar, smettila su ...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

Elena ma hai letto il cumulo di idiozie che ha scritto???tutti l'hanno stigmatizzato...in piu'si e'permesso offese a me e mia amica...


----------



## elena_ (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Elena ma hai letto il cumulo di idiozie che ha scritto???tutti l'hanno stigmatizzato...in piu'si e'permesso offese a me e mia amica...


io non voglio stigmatizzarlo, anche se le sue parole trasudano disprezzo e rancore
ho scritto quel che penso di Daniele
lui si è semplicemente fermato
la sua visione del mondo e degli altri si è congelata, cristallizzata, dopo quello che gli è successo
lui non va oltre, perché non ci riesce
resta chiuso dentro la sua maschera e cova sentimenti di odio e vendetta che riversa qui, prendendosela con i traditori
il forum è il suo capro espiatorio, capisci? 
e io, te ... non ci possiamo fare niente ... lui non va oltre ...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> io non voglio stigmatizzarlo, anche se le sue parole trasudano disprezzo e rancore
> ho scritto quel che penso di Daniele
> lui si è semplicemente fermato
> la sua visione del mondo e degli altri si è congelata, cristallizzata, dopo quello che gli è successo
> ...



sintesi perfetta Elena


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> io non voglio stigmatizzarlo, anche se le sue parole trasudano disprezzo e rancore
> ho scritto quel che penso di Daniele
> lui si è semplicemente fermato
> la sua visione del mondo e degli altri si è congelata, cristallizzata, dopo quello che gli è successo
> ...



VERO! ... pero', possiamo lasciarlo stare nel Suo malessere e non provocarlo o mettere in ridicolo ... le condizioni mentali di Daniele le conosciamo tutti, non dico di aiutarlo, perche' qui dentro (a turno) sono anni che ognuno cerca o ha cercato di farlo ... quindi, almeno rispettiamo la sua patologia ... basta non rispondergli quando va fuori binario.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sintesi perfetta Elena



Tu hai due figli maschi, vero?

Prega il Creatore che i tuoi figli non debbano MAI attraversare le brutte esperienze che Daniele ha provato, PREGA!


----------



## Carola (20 Ottobre 2011)

scusate io non sapevo di questa "patologia"non so granchè della sua storia quindi sono rimasta un po' allibita dai toni dai modi tutto qui

x carità chi ha sofferto molto forse davvero va fuori dai binari ma ci sono sempre dei limiti ecco

io non volevo provocarlo solo che se fosse un minimo più positivo forse si attirerebbe anche cose piacevoli nella vita ecco

cmq ognuno fa come meglio crede



Mari' ha detto:


> VERO! ... pero', possiamo lasciarlo stare nel Suo malessere e non provocarlo o mettere in ridicolo ... le condizioni mentali di Daniele le conosciamo tutti, non dico di aiutarlo, perche' qui dentro (a turno) sono anni che ognuno cerca o ha cercato di farlo ... quindi, almeno rispettiamo la sua patologia ... basta non rispondergli quando va fuori binario.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusate io non sapevo di questa "patologia"non so granchè della sua storia quindi sono rimasta un po' allibita dai toni dai modi tutto qui
> 
> x carità chi ha sofferto molto forse davvero va fuori dai binari ma ci sono sempre dei limiti ecco
> 
> ...


Rossi, tu sei nuova tante cose non le conosci.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu hai due figli maschi, vero?
> 
> Prega il Creatore che i tuoi figli non debbano MAI attraversare le brutte esperienze che Daniele ha provato, PREGA!


Mari'io non sono buono e caritatevole anzi....quindi chi subisce esperienze come la sua non mi fa'pena,anche perche'ripeto che un rompi coglioni simile se  le merita e gli stanno benissimo addosso.
I miei ragazzi non sono invorniti come lui....


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari'io non sono buono e caritatevole anzi....quindi chi subisce esperienze come la sua non mi fa'pena,anche perche'ripeto che un rompi coglioni simile se  le merita e gli stanno benissimo addosso.
> I miei ragazzi non sono invorniti come lui....


Preferisci che i tuoi figli seguino le tue orme? Moglie a casa e amanti in giro?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari'io non sono buono e caritatevole anzi....quindi chi subisce esperienze come la sua non mi fa'pena,anche perche'ripeto che un rompi coglioni simile se  le merita e gli stanno benissimo addosso.
> I miei ragazzi non sono invorniti come lui....



Ma vergognati, piuttosto!


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Lo vorrei difendere questa volta (non condividendolo).

Perchè *non è una persona ipocrita* e dice chi è. Almeno nei confronti di chi non lo conosce. 

Non va a dire in giro *io odio gli ipocriti e i bugiardi*, come fanno in tanti, solo per dare aria alla bocca.

Come si dice, il miglior nemico è quello che si presenta a te di petto.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma vergognati, piuttosto!


Tendi i cassi tui tu!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo vorrei difendere questa volta (non condividendolo).
> 
> Perchè *non è una persona ipocrita* e dice chi è. Almeno nei confronti di chi non lo conosce.
> 
> ...


E soprattutto non sta là a prendersi insulti gratuiti eh?
Lothar non è affatto un falso buono...


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E soprattutto non sta là a prendersi insulti gratuiti eh?
> Lothar non è affatto un falso buono...


Il punto è questo: se lui ha una amante, penso che metta le cose in chiaro: se lei accetta poi non avrà nulla da dire in capitolo.
Non come molti che ti avvolgono con frasi... cerco una storia seria, tu sei speciale, con te mi sento di avere ritrovato me stesso... ecc...

Lo ha fatto con la sua compagna, ne è consapevole, è consapevole dei rischi, ma per il resto è convinto delle sue idee.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il punto è questo: se lui ha una amante, penso che metta le cose in chiaro: se lei accetta poi non avrà nulla da dire in capitolo.
> Non come molti che ti avvolgono con frasi... cerco una storia seria, tu sei speciale, con te mi sento di avere ritrovato me stesso... ecc...
> 
> Lo ha fatto con la sua compagna, ne è consapevole, è consapevole dei rischi, ma per il resto è convinto delle sue idee.


Non è sincero con la moglie e con i figli però. Le persone che contano di più nella sua vita. Le amanti in fondo sono soltanto dei passatempi.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo vorrei difendere questa volta (non condividendolo).
> 
> Perchè *non è una persona ipocrita* e dice chi è. Almeno nei confronti di chi non lo conosce.
> 
> ...


Daniele non e' ne falso, ne ipocrita e tantomeno bugiardo ... Daniele e' un giovane uomo con brutte esperienze alle spalle, punto.


----------



## Carola (20 Ottobre 2011)

Quoto!


QUOTE=Andy;848850]Il punto è questo: se lui ha una amante, penso che metta le cose in chiaro: se lei accetta poi non avrà nulla da dire in capitolo.
Non come molti che ti avvolgono con frasi... cerco una storia seria, tu sei speciale, con te mi sento di avere ritrovato me stesso... ecc...

Lo ha fatto con la sua compagna, ne è consapevole, è consapevole dei rischi, ma per il resto è convinto delle sue idee.[/QUOTE]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il punto è questo: se lui ha una amante, penso che metta le cose in chiaro: se lei accetta poi non avrà nulla da dire in capitolo.
> Non come molti che ti avvolgono con frasi... cerco una storia seria, tu sei speciale, con te mi sento di avere ritrovato me stesso... ecc...
> 
> Lo ha fatto con la sua compagna, ne è consapevole, è consapevole dei rischi, ma per il resto è convinto delle sue idee.


Ma ascoltami bene, guarda che anch'io ho bazzicato quei siti che mi ha detto lui...
Tutte donne adulte e consenzienti in cerca di cose ben precise, ok?

Ma quando mai...
Si che è convinto delle sue idee, ma non le impone agli altri.

Allora che Daniele il reuccio della morale vada in quei siti a dire luride troie a tutte quelle casalinghe insoddisfatte in cerca di una cosa solo: buon sesso.

Non mi credi vai in quel sito per un mese come ho fatto io.
Poi ci racconti.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele non e' ne falso, ne ipocrita e tantomeno bugiardo ... Daniele e' un giovane uomo con brutte esperienze alle spalle, punto.


Ma è penoso, antipatico controproducente...cercare affetto tramite la commiserazione e il compatimento altrui...o no?
Un minimo di amor proprio e di dignità, e che diamine...
Ma povera la sua ragazza eh?
Ma povera crista...cazzo...


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascoltami bene, guarda che anch'io ho bazzicato quei siti che mi ha detto lui...
> Tutte donne adulte e consenzienti in cerca di cose ben precise, ok?
> 
> Ma quando mai...
> ...


Buon sesso?


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è sincero con la moglie e con i figli però. Le persone che contano di più nella sua vita. Le amanti in fondo sono soltanto dei passatempi.


Ma infatti ho detto che non condivido il suo pensiero.

Ma, pensaci, se lui fosse il tuo amante (supposizione), metterebbe le cose in chiaro, e tu sapresti se accettare o meno la situazione. Non ti prenderebbe in giro. Allora se tu, amante, sai che lui ha famiglia e che sei solo un passatempo, sei tu che devi decidere di allontanarti. Lui ti da la mela, se la vuoi è bene, altrimenti non fa nulla. Io questo intendo per mancanza di ipocrisia.


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele non e' ne falso, ne ipocrita e tantomeno bugiardo ... Daniele e' un giovane uomo con brutte esperienze alle spalle, punto.


Ma non parlavo di Daniele.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma infatti ho detto che non condivido il suo pensiero.
> 
> Ma, pensaci, se lui fosse il tuo amante (supposizione), metterebbe le cose in chiaro, e tu sapresti se accettare o meno la situazione. Non ti prenderebbe in giro. Allora se tu, amante, sai che lui ha famiglia e che sei solo un passatempo, sei tu che devi decidere di allontanarti. Lui ti da la mela, se la vuoi è bene, altrimenti non fa nulla. Io questo intendo per mancanza di ipocrisia.


Non si parlava di ipocrisia con l'amante ma col partner ufficiale. Sul tuo discorso concordo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non parlavo di Daniele.


Me ne sono accorta ...


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascoltami bene, guarda che anch'io ho bazzicato quei siti che mi ha detto lui...
> Tutte donne adulte e consenzienti in cerca di cose ben precise, ok?
> 
> Ma quando mai...
> ...


Conosco conosco. Ma non ho mai approfondito perchè personalmente non fanno per me.


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non si parlava di ipocrisia con l'amante ma col *partner ufficiale*. Sul tuo discorso concordo.


Eh, lo so


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Buon sesso?


Si.
Sai sono molte le donne insoddisfatte e trascurate...
Fai giretto anche tu e scopri un mondo, no?


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si.
> Sai sono molte le donne insoddisfatte e trascurate...
> Fai giretto anche tu e scopri un mondo, no?


Moi? Ahhahahah, il buon sesso non è certo quello.


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...........cornero show.......le corna piu'brillanti di Ferrara....quando c'e'sereno brllanbo talmente tanto che si vedono anche da qua'...


gentilemente, io ti chiederei di evitare, perchè mentre offendi lui, prendi per il culo chiunque le abbia, come se fosse una condizione piacevole che ognuno di noi si è cercato  



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai giretto anche tu e scopri un mondo, no?


 un mondo, che non sto a definire di quale materiale pensiamo esso sia, che a lui (nè a me ) interessa minimamente. 
come pucciare un gatto nell'acqua... non mi sembra un consiglio azzeccatissimo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> gentilemente, io ti chiederei di evitare, perchè mentre offendi lui, prendi per il culo chiunque le abbia, come se fosse una condizione piacevole che ognuno di noi si è cercato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> gentilemente, io ti chiederei di evitare, perchè mentre offendi lui, prendi per il culo chiunque le abbia, come se fosse una condizione piacevole che ognuno di noi si è cercato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è un mondo che esiste.
Ti piaccia o meno.
Non sta a me giudicare se quel mondo è sano o malvagio.
Ogni mondo ha la sua atmosfera...ci sono esseri che hanno bisogno di ossigeno per respirare e altri anidride carbonica.
Invece io sono uno scimmione curioso...devo sempre esperire tutto.
Meglio vedere dentro le cose senza bermele per sentito dire.
Non è un mondo che fa neanche per me, a dirti la sincera verità, ma può essere un diversivo o un passatempo.
Ti piaccia o meno, da sempre, il sesso è una macchina pazzesca...in continua evoluzione...
La legge Merlin, non ha certo debellato la prostituzione no?
Ma chissà come sono tutte queste donne che cercano eh?
Sono tutte malate o perverse?
O solo comunissime mortali in vena di compagnia? Di flirts?
No?


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è un mondo che esiste.
> Ti piaccia o meno.
> Non sta a me giudicare se quel mondo è sano o malvagio.
> Ogni mondo ha la sua atmosfera...ci sono esseri che hanno bisogno di ossigeno per respirare e altri anidride carbonica.
> ...


A me fa sempre molta impressione vedere, in certe chat, quanti amici uomini abbiano spesso le belle donne (a volte se ne contano a centinaia). Poi leggi sul loro profilo e ti chiedi: ma se questa è suora come cappero è che ha 50 amici maschi a torso nudo e tartaruga in vista???
Chissà perchè...


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Ah, un mio amico era bruttino.
Era su un sito della mia città in cui si chatta e si possono fare incontri. Non lo cagava nessuno.

Poi andò in palestra e si fece bello. Cominciò a mettere foto del solo torso e delle spalle: risultato, lo contattavano come api sul miele. E lui poi si cagava sotto quando le doveva incontrare dal vero. In effetti, una sequela di voltafaccia...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;tZ7NlkWDWMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ7NlkWDWMs[/video]



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> [video=youtube;tZ7NlkWDWMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ7NlkWDWMs[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


Verissimo, soprattutto l'ultima frase


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Verissimo, soprattutto l'ultima frase


Sto video mi fa sempre scompisciare dal ridere  pero' penso a quanti stanno nella situazione del ragazzo, che tristezza e che solitidine in tutto quel casino.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma daiiiii sono passati appena 3anni 10 giorni e due ore e mezza da quando e'stato fatto,meritatamente cornuto......pensa avere una plalla al piede cosi deve essere tosto....immagina tutte le sere artrivi a casa e trovi Daniele..ahahahhahahhah.da suicidio....il re degli
> stambecchi reali con corna enormi
> 
> e'un poveretto che ci odia perche'stiamo tradendo...messo molto male



a volte sei proprio stronzo


----------



## lunaiena (20 Ottobre 2011)

una cosa nn riesco a capire ancora di questo forum libero :
Solo alcuni possono dire quello che pensano senza limitazione nelle parole ??
Diciamo  quelli che alle spalle hanno avuto delle brutte esperienze che se e cosi dovrebbero essere in qualche modo segnalati...

Gli altri sono categoricamente stronzi o baldraccone o quale aggettivo più si preferisce ???
Diciamo quelli che alle spalle hanno avuto una vita felice e piena di cose positive


----------



## passante (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma daiiiii sono passati appena 3anni 10 giorni e due ore e mezza da quando e'stato fatto,meritatamente cornuto......pensa avere una plalla al piede cosi deve essere tosto....immagina tutte le sere artrivi a casa e trovi Daniele..ahahahhahahhah.da suicidio....il re degli
> stambecchi reali con corna enormi
> 
> e'un poveretto che ci odia perche'stiamo tradendo...messo molto male


eddai lothar ma piantala, no?


----------



## passante (20 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> una cosa nn riesco a capire ancora di questo forum libero :
> Solo alcuni possono dire quello che pensano senza limitazione nelle parole ??
> Diciamo  quelli che alle spalle hanno avuto delle brutte esperienze che se e cosi dovrebbero essere in qualche modo segnalati...
> 
> ...


non mi psre proprio: mi pare che prese per il culo, epiteti, allusioni e quant'altro volino imperognidove, in questo forum. e comunque qui vige l'automoderazione.


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> una cosa nn riesco a capire ancora di questo forum libero :
> Solo alcuni possono dire quello che pensano senza limitazione nelle parole ??
> Diciamo  quelli che alle spalle hanno avuto delle brutte esperienze che se e cosi dovrebbero essere in qualche modo segnalati...
> 
> ...


E' sempre così: chi è cattivo nella vita punta su chi soffre perchè pensa che abbia dei problemi intimi e che non ha capito un cazzo della vita. Per cui, stando all'evoluzione darwiniana, è meglio che si estingua


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> una cosa nn riesco a capire ancora di questo forum libero :
> Solo alcuni possono dire quello che pensano senza limitazione nelle parole ??
> Diciamo  quelli che alle spalle hanno avuto delle brutte esperienze che se e cosi dovrebbero essere in qualche modo segnalati...
> 
> ...


Se ti riferisci al fatto che ho dato a Lothar dello stronzo non è perché Daniele può usare certe parole e lui no, ma perché è da stronzi attaccare una persona nei suoi punti deboli e umiliarla e ferirla prendendola per il culo, sapendo benissimo che è proprio quello il motivo per cui ha sbroccato e comunque sì: direi che c'è caso e caso e si può anche fare delle distinzioni a volte


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci al fatto che ho dato a Lothar dello stronzo non è perché Daniele può usare certe parole e lui no, ma perché è da stronzi attaccare una persona nei suoi punti deboli e umiliarla e ferirla prendendola per il culo, sapendo benissimo che è proprio quello il motivo per cui ha sbroccato e comunque sì: direi che *c'è caso e caso e si può anche fare delle distinzioni a volte*



Ti quoto e ti approvo :up:


----------



## sienne (20 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao lunapiena,

a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?

parole / atteggiamenti offensive le leggo un po' da tutte le parti ... 

non vedo questo cerchio ristretto ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> a volte sei proprio stronzo


Zitta...che tu mi dai dello stronzetto e sei ancora in vita...
Se ti becca ti morde...il Lotharone...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> una cosa nn riesco a capire ancora di questo forum libero :
> Solo alcuni possono dire quello che pensano senza limitazione nelle parole ??
> Diciamo  quelli che alle spalle hanno avuto delle brutte esperienze che se e cosi dovrebbero essere in qualche modo segnalati...
> 
> ...


Ah grandio...quanto mi piaci tu...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci al fatto che ho dato a Lothar dello stronzo non è perché Daniele può usare certe parole e lui no, ma perché è da stronzi attaccare una persona nei suoi punti deboli e umiliarla e ferirla prendendola per il culo, sapendo benissimo che è proprio quello il motivo per cui ha sbroccato e comunque sì: *direi che c'è caso e caso e si può anche fare delle distinzioni a volte*


Non era riferito a quello 
Il mio piu che un riferimento era una riflessione su quello che stavo leggendo....

Se lo pensi è giusto che lo dici ,come è giusto che un Daniele dica quello pensa ,come lo puo dire chiunque, per me ,e nel modo che piu gli piace.... 
Pero io che sono qui da neanche due mesi nn so delle brutte esperienze che ha avuto alle spalle un Daniele ma leggendolo penso che se lui spara a zero dovrebbe anche essere in grado di incassare o no??

Quindi se come dici, c'è caso e caso da dover fare delle distinzioni  , questi casi dovrebbero essere segnalati cosi  che anche i nuovi utenti capiscano i casi da distinguere ....
Cosa che io  nn trovo affatto giusta


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao lunapiena,
> 
> a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?
> 
> ...


Neanche io nn vedo nessun cerchio ristretto

Non era un riferimento era una riflessione 
Se mi riferivo a qualcuno l'avrei citato...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non era riferito a quello
> Il mio piu che un riferimento era una riflessione su quello che stavo leggendo....
> 
> Se lo pensi è giusto che lo dici ,come è giusto che un Daniele dica quello pensa ,come lo puo dire chiunque, per me ,e nel modo che piu gli piace....
> ...


è il prendere per il culo che secondo me fa la differenza

Daniele spara a zero, insulta, dice cose terribili... lo sappiamo tutti, ci siamo passati tutti, lo fa con tutti quelli che arrivano qui. Questa cosa non piace a nessuno. Ma credo che sia chiaro a tutti che il suo è un odio che fa stare male innanzitutto se stesso, molto più che le persone a cui lo rivolge. E' chiaro che odia e disprezza in modo insano. Prenderlo per il culo è una cosa infima, secondo me. Lothar è una persona forte e molto sicura di sé e il suo prendere per il culo Daniele non è un meccanismo di autodifesa, ma semplicemente una cattiveria, e non mi è piaciuto


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è un mondo che esiste.
> Ti piaccia o meno.
> Non sta a me giudicare se quel mondo è sano o malvagio.
> Ogni mondo ha la sua atmosfera...ci sono esseri che hanno bisogno di ossigeno per respirare e altri anidride carbonica.
> ...


Caro Conte sono tornate  a tradimento le maestrucole del casso...
outing...stamattina in un paesino a meta'strada tra il mio e il suo,avrei dovuto vedermi con una tipa sposata,conosciuta in quei siti,Sai cosa mi ha detto....che il marito fa'poco sesso a casa...e lei cerca per quello.Ma qua'non si puo'dire vero.....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è il prendere per il culo che secondo me fa la differenza
> 
> Daniele spara a zero, insulta, dice cose terribili... lo sappiamo tutti, ci siamo passati tutti, lo fa con tutti quelli che arrivano qui. Questa cosa non piace a nessuno. Ma credo che sia chiaro a tutti che il suo è un odio che fa stare male innanzitutto se stesso, molto più che le persone a cui lo rivolge. E' chiaro che odia e disprezza in modo insano. Prenderlo per il culo è una cosa infima, secondo me. Lothar è una persona forte e molto sicura di sé e il suo prendere per il culo Daniele non è un meccanismo di autodifesa, ma semplicemente una cattiveria, e non mi è piaciuto



senti pasionaria del cavolo......mi ha riempito di offese senza alcun motivo,e pensare che io lo stimavo sotto sotto...e nessuno neanche mia moglie puo'permetterselo.Comunque ti ringrazio,per avermi aperto gli occhi,ti avevo battezzato diversa..invece sei identica alle maestrine,distinti saluti ,ringraziadoLa per come si e'palesata,scusi ma signori non si diventa,si nasce e Lei forse....distinti saluti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senti pasionaria del cavolo......mi ha riempito di offese senza alcun motivo,e pensare che io lo stimavo sotto sotto...e nessuno neanche mia moglie puo'permetterselo.Comunque ti ringrazio,per avermi aperto gli occhi,ti avevo battezzato diversa..invece sei identica alle maestrine,distinti saluti ,ringraziadoLa per come si e'palesata,scusi ma signori non si diventa,si nasce e Lei forse....distinti saluti



me ne farò una ragione 

PS Daniele ha riempito di insulti e offese anche me, ma non mi sono mai permessa di deriderlo e di dirgli "cornutone" o cose del genere. L'intelligenza ci sarà data per farne qualcosa, spero. Per l'appunto: signori si nasce.
I miei ossequi


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma essendo nuova non conoscevo la tua storia..


Non c'è problema figurati....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Moi? Ahhahahah, il buon sesso non è certo quello.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci al fatto che ho dato a Lothar dello stronzo non è perché Daniele può usare certe parole e lui no, ma perché è da stronzi attaccare una persona nei suoi punti deboli e umiliarla e ferirla prendendola per il culo, sapendo benissimo che è proprio quello il motivo per cui ha sbroccato e comunque sì: direi che c'è caso e caso e si può anche fare delle distinzioni a volte


Quoto e approvo


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> una cosa nn riesco a capire ancora di questo forum libero :
> Solo alcuni possono dire quello che pensano senza limitazione nelle parole ??
> Diciamo  quelli che alle spalle hanno avuto delle brutte esperienze che se e cosi dovrebbero essere in qualche modo segnalati...
> 
> ...


Non e'un forum libero,e pieno di benpensanti suore,preti,maestre piangenti,ma anche cafoni/e,che dovrebbero avere una certa classe,e invece offendono e basta.
Qui'tutto deve essere politicamente corretto,alcune cose non le vogliono sentire,i traditi sono specie protetta,anche se fuori di testa,ripetitivi come dischi rotti.
E poi cosa vuoi l'abito non fa il monaco...una di quelle maestre che si aggrega alla Professoressa,quella dell'offesa facile,l'ho conosciuta e mi era parsa diversa....invece..velo pietoso.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'un forum libero,e pieno di benpensanti suore,preti,maestre piangenti,ma anche cafoni/e,che dovrebbero avere una certa classe,e invece offendono e basta.
> Qui'tutto deve essere politicamente corretto,alcune cose non le vogliono sentire,i traditi sono specie protetta,anche se fuori di testa,ripetitivi come dischi rotti.
> E poi cosa vuoi l'abito non fa il monaco...una di quelle maestre che si aggrega alla Professoressa,quella dell'offesa facile,l'ho conosciuta e mi era parsa diversa....invece..velo pietoso.


Però sappiamo tutti che non dobbiamo mai mettere sul palmo della mano nessuna persona


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mi viene però da spezzare una lancia in favore del Daniele, grande etichettatore universale, che è uno strenuo difensore della bontà  delle persone!
Potrà anche sembrare un novello Savonarola (non a caso suo concittadino), ma lui promette sempre un futuro migliore a chi, pur avendo tenuto un comportamento irrispettoso e potenzialmente dannoso, comprende intimamente il significato del suo comportamento e voglia provvedere a limitarne i danni.
La sua forma è funzionale allo scopo, un po' come i diavoletti spaventevoli che sono affrescati sulle volte delle chiese servono a non far peccare i fedeli.
Lui è un eterno memento, e per questo non si può non apprezzarlo e ringraziarlo.
Ma la stessa identica lancia mi viene da spezzarla anche per Lothar (Buon compleanno!) che è un monumento vivente di serenità basata sulla fiducia.
La fiducia nelle proprie possibilità, capacità e competenze e la fiducia negli altri, soprattutto qui dentro, di cui non teme, ora che ha confidato la sua storia, alcuna possibile delazione all'ignara consorte.

In qualche modo tutto il mondo sta fra questi due straordinari Atlanti!

Complimenti!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

E' un forum libero, pieno di persone che ringraziando Dio non la pensano allo stesso modo. Nessuno dovrebbe offendere, nessuno dovrebbe deridere.
Il problema nasce quando qualcuno si aspetta che tutti lo osannino e gli diano sempre ragione e invece deve subire critiche.
L'intelligenza di una persona sta nel far tesoro delle critiche, quando fatte in maniera costruttiva, e ogni tanto farsi un esame di coscienza...
Ho subito grandi critiche in questo forum, ma so riconoscere quando una persona ha ragione, e accetto la critica e magari provo a farne tesoro.
Non voglio aprire una polemica, semplicemente sono stanca (e forse non sono l'unica di sentir parlare di maestre, ecc ecc )


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi viene però da spezzare una lancia in favore del Daniele, grande etichettatore universale, che è uno strenuo difensore della bontà delle persone!
> Potrà anche sembrare un novello Savonarola (non a caso suo concittadino), ma lui promette sempre un futuro migliore a chi, pur avendo tenuto un comportamento irrispettoso e potenzialmente dannoso, comprende intimamente il significato del suo comportamento e voglia provvedere a limitarne i danni.
> La sua forma è funzionale allo scopo, un po' come i diavoletti spaventevoli che sono affrescati sulle volte delle chiese servono a non far peccare i fedeli.
> Lui è un eterno memento, e per questo non si può non apprezzarlo e ringraziarlo.
> ...


Grazie Rabarbaro..54 non sono pochi,anche illudo di averne 45,vivendo e muovendomi come tale.....amico sono cosi'anche fuori,,ma non capiti mai qua'?siamo a 40km...se vieni fatti vivo,lo stesso faro'io se capito li'..ciao


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

*La buona educazione non sta nel non versare la salsa sulla tovaglia, ma nel non mostrare di accorgersi se un altro lo fa. *
(Anton Cechov)


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

Ma la stessa identica lancia mi viene da spezzarla anche per Lothar (Buon compleanno!) che è un monumento vivente di serenità basata sulla fiducia.

è il compleanno di Lothar ??


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ma la stessa identica lancia mi viene da spezzarla anche per Lothar (Buon compleanno!) che è un monumento vivente di serenità basata sulla fiducia.
> 
> è il compleanno di Lothar ??


oh yes!  
c'è un 3D aperto!


----------



## sienne (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' un forum libero, pieno di persone che ringraziando Dio non la pensano allo stesso modo. Nessuno dovrebbe offendere, nessuno dovrebbe deridere.
> Il problema nasce quando qualcuno si aspetta che tutti lo osannino e gli diano sempre ragione e invece deve subire critiche.
> L'intelligenza di una persona sta nel far tesoro delle critiche, quando fatte in maniera costruttiva, e ogni tanto farsi un esame di coscienza...
> Ho subito grandi critiche in questo forum, ma so riconoscere quando una persona ha ragione, e accetto la critica e magari provo a farne tesoro.
> Non voglio aprire una polemica, semplicemente sono stanca (e forse non sono l'unica di sentir parlare di maestre, ecc ecc )


Ciao farfalla,

no, non sei l'unica ... 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' un forum libero, pieno di persone che ringraziando Dio non la pensano allo stesso modo. Nessuno dovrebbe offendere, nessuno dovrebbe deridere.
> Il problema nasce quando qualcuno si aspetta che tutti lo osannino e gli diano sempre ragione e invece deve subire critiche.
> L'intelligenza di una persona sta nel far tesoro delle critiche, quando fatte in maniera costruttiva, e ogni tanto farsi un esame di coscienza...
> Ho subito grandi critiche in questo forum, ma so riconoscere quando una persona ha ragione, e accetto la critica e magari provo a farne tesoro.
> *Non voglio aprire una polemica, semplicemente sono stanca (e forse non sono l'unica di sentir parlare di maestre, ecc ecc )*



A me hanno rotto le palle, sarebbe ora che la smettessero, sono solo "ridicoli", punto.


----------



## elena_ (21 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'un forum libero,e pieno di benpensanti suore,preti,maestre piangenti,ma anche cafoni/e,che dovrebbero avere una certa classe,e invece offendono e basta.
> Qui'tutto deve essere politicamente corretto,alcune cose non le vogliono sentire,i traditi sono specie protetta,anche se fuori di testa,ripetitivi come dischi rotti.
> E poi cosa vuoi l'abito non fa il monaco...una di quelle maestre che si aggrega alla Professoressa,quella dell'offesa facile,l'ho conosciuta e mi era parsa diversa....invece..velo pietoso.


Lothar...ehm...ma un cafone è un cafone. Non esistono cafoni con una certa classe. Chi ha classe non la ostenta, altrimenti darebbe a vedere di avere solo puzza sotto il naso o di essere, appunto, un cafone.

Tu non mi sembri un cafone, ma nemmeno mi sembri avere classe.


----------



## elena_ (21 Ottobre 2011)

@ Farfalla
@ Sienne
@ Mari'


anche io, uffi ...


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Lothar...ehm...ma un cafone è un cafone. Non esistono cafoni con una certa classe. Chi ha classe non la ostenta, altrimenti darebbe a vedere di avere solo puzza sotto il naso o di essere, appunto, un cafone.
> 
> Tu non mi sembri un cafone, ma nemmeno mi sembri avere classe.


Io la bella novella (la mia opinione) gliel'ho portata nel 3d per il suo compleanno (lui dice che non segue tutto il forum  ) :mrgreen: mi piace essere chiara e ordinata


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Farfalla
> @ Sienne
> @ Mari'
> 
> ...


Idem con patate! .....


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io la bella novella (la mia opinione) gliel'ho portata nel 3d per il suo compleanno (lui dice che non segue tutto il forum  ) :mrgreen: mi piace essere chiara e ordinata


Ho letto...ma io mi sono stancata anche di discutere...


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho letto...ma io mi sono stancata anche di discutere...



Pero' e' bene che qualcuno parli e lo dica che hanno rotto il cazzo (lo scrivo chiarochiaro) :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' e' bene che qualcuno parli e lo dica che hanno rotto il cazzo (lo scrivo chiarochiaro) :mrgreen:


è stato detto un sacco di volte......a sto punto inutile cedere alle provocazioni.......


----------



## sienne (21 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

non so se siano provocazioni ... ma un modo di codificare i messaggi ... 

e quella tendenza di "noi" "voi" "loro" ... di voler categorizzare ... 

credo che sia un bene dirlo, che qui dentro ognuno parla per se ... 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Ma poi ... aprire 3d del tipo: "Il maleficio della maestre ... colpisce ancora" 

Ma chi li caga? :no:


----------



## Eliade (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem con patate! .....


 Non fai che ripeterlo ultimamente...e non so perché ora ho voglia di patatine fritte! 
Assumiti le tue responsabilità!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (21 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte sono tornate  a tradimento le maestrucole del casso...
> outing...stamattina in un paesino a meta'strada tra il mio e il suo,avrei dovuto vedermi con una tipa sposata,conosciuta in quei siti,Sai cosa mi ha detto....che il marito fa'poco sesso a casa...e lei cerca per quello.Ma qua'non si puo'dire vero.....


Certo che si può dire....solo che non è sempre l'unico motivo. 
O meglio, per citare il mio caso, pure noi non facevamo sesso da mesi prima del tradimento e anche prima non è che fosse cosi frequente.....MA mica ero io a non volerlo fare o a tirarmi indietro sai?
Quindi magari potrebbe essere il marito che fa poco sesso perché è la moglie a non volerlo fare.
Poi in effetti il risultato non cambia e sempre in corna va a finire


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non fai che ripeterlo ultimamente...e non so perché ora ho voglia di patatine fritte!
> Assumiti le tue responsabilità!!!!


eccoti accontentata! 


baci


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che si può dire....solo che non è sempre l'unico motivo.
> O meglio, per citare il mio caso, pure noi non facevamo sesso da mesi prima del tradimento e anche prima non è che fosse cosi frequente.....MA mica ero io a non volerlo fare o a tirarmi indietro sai?
> Quindi magari potrebbe essere il marito che fa poco sesso perché è la moglie a non volerlo fare.
> Poi in effetti il risultato non cambia e sempre in corna va a finire


Beh nel mio caso...io le chiesi sai se ha un altro o se io non le piaccio più.
Mi disse di no.
Ma non sono mai andato a cercare o verificare...
Sai perchè?
Lei mi guarda e sentenzia...io tira fuori i miei scheletri e tu le tue scheletrone...
Ci stai?
A quel punto, capisci che devo proteggerle...

Cioè insomma devo proteggermi


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2011)

Ero assente per 3 giornetti buoni buoni, con la necessità di spendere il mio piccolo e poco paffuto stipendio per la casa che ho preso a Bologna e mi ritrovo questo. Ringrazio chi mi difende, ma non c'è bisogno, io sono capace di farlo da solo e sono così ben corazzato ora, forse anche grazie al mio odio che non mi da problemi farmi chiamare cornutone et similia, vogliamo dirla per intero? Io sono cornuto e lo sono stato per due volte, non è lo status che mi fa male, ma il chi me lo ha fatto e la situazione di contorno che mi ha distrutto, il fatto che chi tradisce si riempie sempre di belle parole, ma mai e dico mai fa quello che serve per pagare il conto se è necessario, ma fa sempre quello che pensa che serva per pagarlo, sempre però a suo vantaggio.
IO ho solo notato che Lothar chiama amica una donnetta che non conosce praticamente per nulla e che solo scopa e stop. Io con le mie amiche non ci ho mai scopato e ho anni di frequentazione per chiamarle così, reputo l'amicizia un qualcosa di bello e di molto meno sporco di quello che viene definito qui. Si può chiamare la merda in tanti nomi, anche più apprezzabili, ma diciamocelo semplicemente, la merda è merda e non puzzerà di meno con più bei nomi. 
La tizia si chiama amante, quella è la definizione di una donna che saltella sulla pancia di un uomo sposato, non ha nessuna altra definizione, se non amante, coin l'accezione negativa che comporta.

Non mi piacciono mai i giri di parole, non mi piego mai a leccare il culo a chi pensa che io dovrei e non inzierò oggi e ne domani, motivo per cui l'altro ieri ho pigliato una multa incredibile e due punti della patente in meno, non sarò furbo, ma non faccio l'amicone di un poliziotto frustrato, pago sempre i miei debiti e pago anche per il carattere che mi ritrovo, ma non mi piego mai.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ero assente per 3 giornetti buoni buoni, con la necessità di spendere il mio piccolo e poco paffuto stipendio per la casa che ho preso a Bologna e mi ritrovo questo. Ringrazio chi mi difende, ma non c'è bisogno, io sono capace di farlo da solo e sono così ben corazzato ora, forse anche grazie al mio odio che non mi da problemi farmi chiamare cornutone et similia, vogliamo dirla per intero? Io sono cornuto e lo sono stato per due volte, non è lo status che mi fa male, ma il chi me lo ha fatto e la situazione di contorno che mi ha distrutto, il fatto che chi tradisce si riempie sempre di belle parole, ma mai e dico mai fa quello che serve per pagare il conto se è necessario, ma fa sempre quello che pensa che serva per pagarlo, sempre però a suo vantaggio.
> IO ho solo notato che Lothar chiama amica una donnetta che non conosce praticamente per nulla e che solo scopa e stop. Io con le mie amiche non ci ho mai scopato e ho anni di frequentazione per chiamarle così, reputo l'amicizia un qualcosa di bello e di molto meno sporco di quello che viene definito qui. Si può chiamare la merda in tanti nomi, anche più apprezzabili, ma diciamocelo semplicemente, la merda è merda e non puzzerà di meno con più bei nomi.
> La tizia si chiama amante, quella è la definizione di una donna che saltella sulla pancia di un uomo sposato, non ha nessuna altra definizione, se non amante, coin l'accezione negativa che comporta.
> 
> Non mi piacciono mai i giri di parole, non mi piego mai a leccare il culo a chi pensa che io dovrei e non inzierò oggi e ne domani, motivo per cui l'altro ieri ho pigliato una multa incredibile e due punti della patente in meno, non sarò furbo, ma non faccio l'amicone di un poliziotto frustrato, pago sempre i miei debiti e pago anche per il carattere che mi ritrovo, ma non mi piego mai.


Maddai Daniele alle volte sei patetico...
Perchè secondo te, fare l'amicone del poliziotto serve a evitare la multa?
Il poliziotto ti ha multato perchè frustrato?
Hai ragione tu? Fa ricorso no?
Multa? Ovvio hai infranto il codice della strada.
Hai tradito la fiducia di chi ti ha dato la patente.


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Multa? Ovvio hai infranto il codice della strada.
> Hai tradito la fiducia di chi ti ha dato la patente.


E invece no, è stata la mia macchina ad infrangere il codice della strada e alla mia insaputa. Un faro annabagliante bruciato che alla partenza andava e visto che ero andato in autostrada mi si è aumentata la multa e via due punti della patente, so di avere la coscienza pulita e che il tizio probabilmente dovrà cambiare città dove lavorare, appena lo becco senza la divisa mi faccio ridare con le buone i 120 euro.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E invece no, è stata la mia macchina ad infrangere il codice della strada e alla mia insaputa. Un faro annabagliante bruciato che alla partenza andava e visto che ero andato in autostrada mi si è aumentata la multa e via due punti della patente, so di avere la coscienza pulita e che il tizio probabilmente dovrà cambiare città dove lavorare, appena lo becco senza la divisa mi faccio ridare con le buone i 120 euro.


A volte sono veri stronzi. Senza attenuanti.
Più di un annetto fa la mia auto aveva un problema agli iniettori e aveva perso di potenza. Per un periodo non facevo più di 90km/h (e solo con rincorsa), perchè dopo usciva solo fumo nero da dietro.
Una volta mi trovavo dietro un treno di automobili, in una salita ripida con curva e davanti un tir che andava sui 40 all'ora. Dietro di me uno cercava di fare il furbone tutto sulla sinistra a cercare il sorpasso. 
Dopo la curva... posto di blocco con i Carabinieri. Ci passo accanto sui 30 allora e uno stava giocando con la paletta.
Io lo osservo e continuo. Poi mi urla di dietro: ohhhhhhhh.
Naturalmente mi fermo. Lui viene da me gridandomi in faccia: che non sai guardare la paletta? Non volevi fermarti?
Io gli risposi: ma sta scherzando? Che sono scemo a commettere un reato così? Poi non era assolutamente chiaro che stava facendo cenno a me di fermarmi!
E lui: lei stava facendo un sorpasso azzardato in curva, ci ha visto ed ha continuato, che giocho giochiamo?
Naturalmente mi trattenni tantissimo, lo stavo per insultare, ma sono stato fermo nella mia posizione: guardi che non stavo facendo sorpassi, anzi dietro di me c'era un buffone che avrà visto ma lei ha fermato me. Ma cosa ha visto davvero?

Morale della favola: se era tanto convinto avrebbe trovato qualsiasi scusa per multarmi. Ma siccome sapeva di essere in torto, mi ha lasciato andare senza chiedere nemmeno i documenti... buon lavoro, Carabinieri...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E invece no, è stata la mia macchina ad infrangere il codice della strada e alla mia insaputa. Un faro annabagliante bruciato che alla partenza andava e visto che ero andato in autostrada mi si è aumentata la multa e via due punti della patente, so di avere la coscienza pulita e che il tizio probabilmente dovrà cambiare città dove lavorare, appena lo becco senza la divisa mi faccio ridare con le buone i 120 euro.


1)la mia donna anche adesso che e'a 1500km da qua'a sentito il bisogno si salutarmi..
e tu una cosi'la sogni la notte.
2)anche i punti ora......ma sei proprio invornito,pensa io non solo li ho tutti ma sono in classe 0 di assicurazione..guido da nonno??seeeee..due settimane fa'proprio sull'A13,dovrei toccando ferro,avere gabbato il tutor,se mi vede farlo la Stradale mi leva la patente.Come e'Daniele?tempo fa' sorpasso con doppia linea continua,due nonni che andavano a 40..quando rientro non solo CC ma anche PM,a 1000km da casa e targato Forli'...sai come e 'finita???''per questa volta vai....perche'??io sono sceso appena fermato,mi sono scusato,e ho detto''avete ragione multatemi''

meditare Daniele..


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1)la mia donna anche adesso che e'a 1500km da qua'a sentito il bisogno si salutarmi..
> e tu una cosi'la sogni la notte.
> 2)anche i punti ora......ma sei proprio invornito,pensa io non solo li ho tutti ma sono in classe 0 di assicurazione..guido da nonno??seeeee..due settimane fa'proprio sull'A13,dovrei toccando ferro,avere gabbato il tutor,se mi vede farlo la Stradale mi leva la patente.Come e'Daniele?tempo fa' sorpasso con doppia linea continua,due nonni che andavano a 40..quando rientro non solo CC ma anche PM,a 1000km da casa e targato Forli'...sai come e 'finita???''per questa volta vai....perche'??*io sono sceso appena fermato,mi sono scusato,e ho detto''avete ragione multatemi''*
> 
> *meditare Daniele..*


Pensa in questo momento uno di quelli che ti legge... 
Poi domani tocca a me, faccio lo stesso trucco, ma me la prendo a quel posto


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2011)

Io non lo faccio, non do la ragione ad un coglione a prescindere, come ho detto non mi piego mai al volere degli altri se non hanno ragione e non faccio mai nulla che mi viene ordinato se non ha una motivazione logica e reale.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Pensa in questo momento uno di quelli che ti legge...
> Poi domani tocca a me, faccio lo stesso trucco, ma me la prendo a quel posto


ho il massimo rispetto per le Forze dell'Ordine,non c'era trucco,avevano ragione....ovvio che se scendi e gli dici..no agente lei ha visto  male ..quello ti leva la patente.
Fanno un lavoro ingrato.mal pagato e importantissimo.
Comunque sara' per la mia..matura eta',di queste cose ne ho fatte tantissime,sono anni che non prendo neanche un divieto dis osta.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non lo faccio, non do la ragione ad un coglione a prescindere, come ho detto non mi piego mai al volere degli altri se non hanno ragione e non faccio mai nulla che mi viene ordinato se non ha una motivazione logica e reale.


ahahah nella vita allora farai poca strada...io ho ammansito squali che non ti dico,convinti di fare quello che volevano loro,invece facevano il mio interesse.
Oh si amico,avrei potuto fare come te...il cavaliere bianco senza macchia...adesso avrei preso piu'inculate di Lele Mora....stai sereno Daniele...ahahahah quando e 'che vieni qua'???ci facciamo un bel aperitivo da Zanarini....


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2011)

Lothar, io ho sempre fatto i miei interessi e li ho sempre fatti bene, tranne una volta, ho scoperto che il mio modo di fare una una percentuale di riuscita alquanto alta, perchè ci sono persone con cui l'essere servili serve solo per dargli i deliri di onnipotenza, appena scoprono che hanno davanti una persona tosta...smettono di ruggire, sapendo che la loro finta è stata capita. Tropa gente finge nella vita, io li scovo sempre ed uso questo per me stesso.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, io ho sempre fatto i miei interessi e li ho sempre fatti bene, tranne una volta, ho scoperto che il mio modo di fare una una percentuale di riuscita alquanto alta, perchè ci sono persone con cui l'essere servili serve solo per dargli i deliri di onnipotenza, appena scoprono che hanno davanti una persona tosta...smettono di ruggire, sapendo che la loro finta è stata capita. Tropa gente finge nella vita, io li scovo sempre ed uso questo per me stesso.


Sai Daniele hai ragione di fondo.
Ma io se potessi tornare indietro con certe persone sarei stato più servile, solo per ottenere un guadagno personale che non ho mai avuto, mentre altre persone sì, ed ora stanno meglio di me.
Solo per quello, sì lo farei, visto che le cose funzionano così. Purtroppo non sempre la capacità è valutata, a volte spesso si deve lavorare di lingua e questo è tanto più vero quando chi sta sopra di te, per arrivarci ha dovuto lui stesso lavorare di lingua, perchè alcuni "capi" pensano: ieri ho leccato la bava io, oggi tocca a voi. Una specie di frustrazione che si libera. Allora, se la cosa diventa *per avere qualcosa*, sì lo farei. E' brutto da dire, ma oggi farei ben altro...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ero assente per 3 giornetti buoni buoni, con la necessità di spendere il mio piccolo e poco paffuto stipendio per la casa che ho preso a Bologna e mi ritrovo questo. Ringrazio chi mi difende, ma non c'è bisogno, io sono capace di farlo da solo e sono così ben corazzato ora, forse anche grazie al mio odio che non mi da problemi farmi chiamare cornutone et similia, vogliamo dirla per intero? Io sono cornuto e lo sono stato per due volte, non è lo status che mi fa male, ma il chi me lo ha fatto e la situazione di contorno che mi ha distrutto, il fatto che chi tradisce si riempie sempre di belle parole, ma mai e dico mai fa quello che serve per pagare il conto se è necessario, ma fa sempre quello che pensa che serva per pagarlo, sempre però a suo vantaggio.
> IO ho solo notato che Lothar chiama amica una donnetta che non conosce praticamente per nulla e che solo scopa e stop. Io con le mie amiche non ci ho mai scopato e ho anni di frequentazione per chiamarle così, reputo l'amicizia un qualcosa di bello e di molto meno sporco di quello che viene definito qui. Si può chiamare la merda in tanti nomi, anche più apprezzabili, ma diciamocelo semplicemente, la merda è merda e non puzzerà di meno con più bei nomi.
> La tizia si chiama amante, quella è la definizione di una donna che saltella sulla pancia di un uomo sposato, non ha nessuna altra definizione, se non amante, coin l'accezione negativa che comporta.
> 
> Non mi piacciono mai i giri di parole, non mi piego mai a leccare il culo a chi pensa che io dovrei e non inzierò oggi e ne domani, motivo per cui l'altro ieri ho pigliato una multa incredibile e due punti della patente in meno, non sarò furbo, ma non faccio l'amicone di un poliziotto frustrato, pago sempre i miei debiti e pago anche per il carattere che mi ritrovo, ma non mi piego mai.



vuoi dire che noi ci siamo scannati a causa tua e a te non fregava niente?


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vuoi dire che noi ci siamo scannati a causa tua e a te non fregava niente?


No Quinti cara, ma decisamente Lothar non mi ha scalfito, non è il dato di fatto di essere Alce mentolo a farmi male, ma altro, forse l'unica cosa che mi fa male è il fallimento, è il sentirmi come mi sento costantemente, ma del resto, sopravvivo bene e sono grato a chi mi ha difeso con delle parole bellissime, da alcuni non me lo sarei aspettato, sai???


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vuoi dire che noi ci siamo scannati a causa tua e a te non fregava niente?


gentile Quintina e'cosi'..ma sai come diciamo qua'


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele facciamo cosi',un bel duello rusticano,dove andiamo??perche'confiniamo da molte parti...facciamo a pieve,di qua' Bo e di la' Fe?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E invece no, è stata la mia macchina ad infrangere il codice della strada e alla mia insaputa. Un faro annabagliante bruciato che alla partenza andava e visto che ero andato in autostrada mi si è aumentata la multa e via due punti della patente, so di avere la coscienza pulita e che il tizio probabilmente dovrà cambiare città dove lavorare, appena lo becco senza la divisa mi faccio ridare con le buone i 120 euro.


Ecco Eliade contro cui mi scaglio no?
Ti pare Daniele una osservazione sensata le tua?
COLPA TUA.
Tuo dovere accertarti che la tua auto sia in perfette condizioni.
Scusami anche uno scemo si accorge di avere un faro che non funziona.
Buona norma è avere sempre le lampadine di scorta e sapersele cambiare.
Si brucia in corsa?
Ci si ferma e lo si cambia.
Sempre fatto così io, e mai avuto una multa per un fanale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

ma che c'entra Eliade?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non lo faccio, non do la ragione ad un coglione a prescindere, come ho detto non mi piego mai al volere degli altri se non hanno ragione e non faccio mai nulla che mi viene ordinato se non ha una motivazione logica e reale.


Ah no?
Dai Danielino compera una casa...
Ci pensa poi la banca a tenerti il fiato sul collo...
Comincia a non pagare le rate...vedi quel che ti capita...
Poi ce lo racconti...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che c'entra Eliade?


Afferma che sto facendo una crociata contro Daniele...
Non è così...
Non mi piace di venir accusato di cose che non faccio.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah no?
> Dai Danielino compera una casa...
> Ci pensa poi la banca a tenerti il fiato sul collo...
> Comincia a non pagare le rate...vedi quel che ti capita...
> Poi ce lo racconti...


scop,,,,, ma lo tieni  per te,alloraM lei viene da Mi,la prof,lui da Fe e si vedono al motel ''del Leprotto'',situato tra Finale Emilia(Mo),Poggio Rusco(Mn),nonche'Malabergo(Bo),,,,,leggende emiliane certo,ma pare che una spadaccina dei Visconti di Modrone,incontri li'un noto Estense..che pare si faccia chiamare Daniele


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scop,,,,, ma lo tieni  per te,alloraM lei viene da Mi,la prof,lui da Fe e si vedono al motel ''del Leprotto'',situato tra Finale Emilia(Mo),Poggio Rusco(Mn),nonche'Malabergo(Bo),,,,,leggende emiliane certo,ma pare che una spadaccina dei Visconti di Modrone,incontri li'un noto Estense..che pare si faccia chiamare Daniele


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scop,,,,, ma lo tieni  per te,alloraM lei viene da Mi,la prof,lui da Fe e si vedono al motel ''del Leprotto'',situato tra Finale Emilia(Mo),Poggio Rusco(Mn),nonche'Malabergo(Bo),,,,,leggende emiliane certo,ma pare che una spadaccina dei Visconti di Modrone,incontri li'un noto Estense..che pare si faccia chiamare Daniele


la prof. di Milano sarei io che mi incontro con Daniele in un motel???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Lothar ti sei fatto un acido stasera?


----------



## elena_ (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lothar ti sei fatto un acido stasera?


stavo per chiedergli che vino avesse bevuto


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so che non lascerà mai la moglie per me... come so che mi ricontatterà.
> All'inizio ci ho creduto, a quelle frasi da 'bacio perugina', chi non ha mai sperato di vivere un amore così totale con passione a mille.. Ma ho capito abbastanza presto che l'intensità del suo amore era direttamente proporzionale al suo desiderio..
> Credo che lui le vivesse realmente, quelle sensazioni che mi scriveva, ma penso anche che fosse il primo a confonderne l'origine. Poi che abbia scelto realmente di non 'coinvolgersi' di più o che non gli passasse comunque per il cervello, questo non lo so.
> In ogni caso.. questo fuoco tra noi non si è mai affievolito e nonostante tutti i 'va e vieni' l'attrazione è fortissima, ed è una cosa che tuttora non riesco a spiegare.. vorrei scivolare via...
> ...


ma perchè disdegnare i ricordi di grandiose scopate
visto che stai costruendo i ricordi di grandiose scopate reiteratamente perpetrate alle spalle del tuo compagno?

sei sicura che quelle scopate non siano così grandiose proprio perchè rubate al rapporto ufficiale (tuo e suo)?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

AMMMMMMMMMMMOREMIO IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Condivido.
> E mi viene in mente una tattica fantastica per fare sì che lui si allontani per sempre...
> Basta che lei gli dica "Oh sì anche io vorrei vivere con te per sempre... lascia tua moglie e sposiamoci noi due!!!"


aggiungerei
"ho già detto al mio compagno che tra lui e me è tutto finito perchè è te che voglio"

così rapido non lo è nemmeno il teletrasporto dell'enterprise


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A volte sono veri stronzi. Senza attenuanti.
> Più di un annetto fa la mia auto aveva un problema agli iniettori e aveva perso di potenza. Per un periodo non facevo più di 90km/h (e solo con rincorsa), perchè dopo usciva solo fumo nero da dietro.
> Una volta mi trovavo dietro un treno di automobili, in una salita ripida con curva e davanti un tir che andava sui 40 all'ora. Dietro di me uno cercava di fare il furbone tutto sulla sinistra a cercare il sorpasso.
> Dopo la curva... posto di blocco con i Carabinieri. Ci passo accanto sui 30 allora e uno stava giocando con la paletta.
> ...


Quasi certamente sei uscito di macchina e l'hai sorpreso. Quando si fa il corso di autodifesa, è una delle cose che si imparano per primo: togliere all'avversario ogni vantaggio.


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quasi certamente sei uscito di macchina e l'hai sorpreso. Quando si fa il corso di autodifesa, è una delle cose che si imparano per primo: togliere all'avversario ogni vantaggio.


No, non scendo mai dall'auto quando mi fermano, ma forse lui ha visto che non avrei lasciato andare giù l'accusa ingiustificata che mi ha fatto (in effetti, nella testa stavo già pianificando i casini che avrei fatto: tempo prima fui preso in giro da alcuni Vigili Urbani e l'avvocato della mia assicurazione mi ha chiesto se volessi denunciarli per il loro comportamento). Forse ha visto che non ho abbassato la testa tremante.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aggiungerei
> "ho già detto al mio compagno che tra lui e me è tutto finito perchè è te che voglio"
> 
> così rapido non lo è nemmeno il teletrasporto dell'enterprise


ma ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
come stai? 
:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> AMMMMMMMMMMMOREMIO IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso:


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Afferma che sto facendo una crociata contro Daniele...
> Non è così...
> Non mi piace di venir accusato di cose che non faccio.


 Come al solito travisi....
Non intendevo crociate distruttive....ma il tuo impuntarti con lui, anche se a fin di bene...:incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2011)

Bentornata AmoreMio!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Eliade contro cui mi scaglio no?
> Ti pare Daniele una osservazione sensata le tua?
> COLPA TUA.
> Tuo dovere accertarti che la tua auto sia in perfette condizioni.
> ...


HO le lamapde di scorta ma...il mio elettrauto ci mette all'incirca 1 ora per cambiare quella lampada e con la sua esperienza, una persona senza esperienza ci può mettere dalle 3 all'infinito per aver distrutto lampadina, fanale e macchina dalla rabbia. Se solo avessi aperto una volta il cofano di una auto moderna avresti imparato che i progettisti considerano che tutti abbiano la mano di un bambino cinese per poter cambiare quella maledetta lampada, o che gli uomini siano tentacolari.
Come detto, io giro anche con una ruota di scorta che non posso cambiare, visto che senza pistola pneumatica i bulloni di sicurezza si distruggono al primo accenno di sforzo, bloccando del tutto ogni possibilità su strada, quindi che fare quando si buca, si chiama il carro attrezzi e via in tal caso...con ben 3 ore di tempo.
Perchè non mi accorgo di avere un fanale che non funziona? Perchè le mie luci fanno davvero tanta luce ed io sono abituato a molta meno, cioè ad un valore minore di quello minimo legale.


----------



## tesla (26 Ottobre 2011)

ma io mi domando come tre adulti stiano a discutere su un fanale bruciato


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> HO le lamapde di scorta ma...il mio elettrauto ci mette all'incirca 1 ora per cambiare quella lampada e con la sua esperienza, una persona senza esperienza ci può mettere dalle 3 all'infinito per aver distrutto lampadina, fanale e macchina dalla rabbia. Se solo avessi aperto una volta il cofano di una auto moderna avresti imparato che i progettisti considerano che tutti abbiano la mano di un bambino cinese per poter cambiare quella maledetta lampada, o che gli uomini siano tentacolari.
> Come detto, io giro anche con una ruota di scorta che non posso cambiare, visto che senza pistola pneumatica i bulloni di sicurezza si distruggono al primo accenno di sforzo, bloccando del tutto ogni possibilità su strada, quindi che fare quando si buca, si chiama il carro attrezzi e via in tal caso...con ben 3 ore di tempo.
> Perchè non mi accorgo di avere un fanale che non funziona? Perchè le mie luci fanno davvero tanta luce ed io sono abituato a molta meno, cioè ad un valore minore di quello minimo legale.


Dai su...sono figlio di un meccanico..dai su...
Ci sono auto e auto...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma io mi domando come tre adulti stiano a discutere su un fanale bruciato


Perchè Daniele sostiene che è stato multato perchè il poliziotto era frustrato e ce l'ha su con lui no?


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2011)

o, solo perchè era frustrato che io avevo il pieno di gasolio e lui per mettere soldi nella macchina di servizio deve intascare delle belle multe. Io non devo fare lo stronzo con gli altri per mettere il carburante.


----------



## tesla (26 Ottobre 2011)

però, oggettivamente, quando uno ha un fanale bruciato, che sia sfiga o no, che potesse accorgersene oppure no, e bon chissenefrega tanto si sa che una tantum si incappa nel multone, è inutile vederci sempre un disegno maligno del tipo mondo Vs. daniele


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> o, solo perchè era frustrato che io avevo il pieno di gasolio e lui per mettere soldi nella macchina di servizio deve intascare delle belle multe. Io non devo fare lo stronzo con gli altri per mettere il carburante.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...lui è convinto che le forze dell'ordine abbiano una percentuale...sulle multe...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> però, oggettivamente, quando uno ha un fanale bruciato, che sia sfiga o no, che potesse accorgersene oppure no, e bon chissenefrega tanto si sa che una tantum si incappa nel multone, è inutile vederci sempre un disegno maligno del tipo mondo Vs. daniele


Due sono i disegni maligni.
1) La maledizione del Conte a cui nessuno è mai sfuggito...se te la lancio addosso...domani ti innamori di un uomo!
2) Il maleficio delle Maestre.
Le tre madri sono state definitivamente sconfitte!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> HO le lamapde di scorta ma...il mio elettrauto ci mette all'incirca 1 ora per cambiare quella lampada e con la sua esperienza, una persona senza esperienza ci può mettere dalle 3 all'infinito per aver distrutto lampadina, fanale e macchina dalla rabbia. Se solo avessi aperto una volta il cofano di una auto moderna avresti imparato che i progettisti considerano che tutti abbiano la mano di un bambino cinese per poter cambiare quella maledetta lampada, o che gli uomini siano tentacolari.
> Come detto, io giro anche con una ruota di scorta che non posso cambiare, visto che senza pistola pneumatica i bulloni di sicurezza si distruggono al primo accenno di sforzo, bloccando del tutto ogni possibilità su strada, quindi che fare quando si buca, si chiama il carro attrezzi e via in tal caso...con ben 3 ore di tempo.
> Perchè non mi accorgo di avere un fanale che non funziona? Perchè le mie luci fanno davvero tanta luce ed io sono abituato a molta meno, cioè ad un valore minore di quello minimo legale.


con riluttanza concordo..ad esempio una Peugeot,fonte 4 ruote,richiede 2 oore di manodopera per il cambio lampada anteriore,fanno 90+iva mi pare,che si merita chi da i soldi a quei mentecatti francesi di m.........
Daniele...consiglio da amico,compra una chiave a croce,costera'8-10€,con quella si svita qualsiasi cosa,poi assicurati comunque che chi svita e riavvita in officina i bulloni,usi la chiave dinamometrica.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Due sono i disegni maligni.
> 1) La maledizione del Conte a cui nessuno è mai sfuggito...se te la lancio addosso...domani ti innamori di un uomo!
> 2) Il maleficio delle Maestre.
> Le tre madri sono state definitivamente sconfitte!


certo perche'corre voce che una sia stata bannata..


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...lui è convinto che le forze dell'ordine abbiano una percentuale...sulle multe...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


No, ma io sono convinto che quando fanno i posti di blocco, per poter giustificare una giornata lavorativa la multa la devono fare uscire. Ed anche loro se possono si tengono lontani dai guai, perchè a casa hanno moglie e figli.
Perchè dico così? Basta fare un solo isolato per la mia città: tutto contro le regole, con africani per la strada a chiedere soldi (chi sono costoro?), bancarelle senza licenza permanentemente aperti con clientela numerosa, macchine in tripla fila, anche sulle strisce blu e via così...

Nella nostra onesta Italia si parla tanto di debito pubblico e rientrare con i soldi in cassa: solo di multe legittime (perchè ci sono le regole non rispettate e per cui chi le infrange deve stare solo zitto e pagare) lo Stato incasserebbe ciò che vuole, in maniera giusta e legittima (hai commesso infrazione? Paga), ma non lo fa. Permette alle assicurazioni di mangiarci sopra, e usa altre tattiche a danno dei cittadini onesti per incassare. Poi lo stronzo che vuole aprire la bancarella sotto casa mia non lo tocca nessuno (questo qui starà a commerciare da 3-4anni, nessuno se n'è mai accorto...). Aspetta che sia io persona onesta ad andare a denunciare i fatti (visto che il Ministero fa pure le pubblicità progresso in TV), quando ogni giorno ci passano davanti vigili, polizia, finanza e carabinieri?
E loro poi si impuntano per un fanale fulminato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo perche'corre voce che una sia stata bannata..



Avevano detto che con il sistema di automoderazione nessuno sarebbe mai più stato bannato, mi pare


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con riluttanza concordo..ad esempio una Peugeot,fonte 4 ruote,richiede 2 oore di manodopera per il cambio lampada anteriore,fanno 90+iva mi pare,che si merita chi da i soldi a quei mentecatti francesi di m.........
> Daniele...consiglio da amico,compra una chiave a croce,costera'8-10€,con quella si svita qualsiasi cosa,poi assicurati comunque che chi svita e riavvita in officina i bulloni,usi la chiave dinamometrica.


Io ho una peugeot 206: una volta provai a sostituire la lampada anteriore sinistra da solo. Ci ho messo mezz'ora e alla fine ero uno straccio di sudore e sporco. Il mio meccanico lo fa in 2minuti con guanti e si aiuta con qualcosa, perchè deve farsi spazio fino all'alloggio per la lampada. Su alcune auto è davverto complicato.
Ad esempio, sempre sulla mia, la ruota di scorta non è nel bagagliaio, ma sotto l'auto. Solo per staccarla devi prima votarti ad un santo. Poi per rimetterla nell'alloggio fai prima ad andare dal gommista.
Parlo per esperienza: anche questo l'ho fatto una volta e non lo farò mai più su questa macchina.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Avevano detto che con il sistema di automoderazione nessuno sarebbe mai più stato bannato, mi pare


l'admin è mobile


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, ma io sono convinto che quando fanno i posti di blocco, per poter giustificare una giornata lavorativa la multa la devono fare uscire. Ed anche loro se possono si tengono lontani dai guai, perchè a casa hanno moglie e figli.
> Perchè dico così? Basta fare un solo isolato per la mia città: tutto contro le regole, con africani per la strada a chiedere soldi (chi sono costoro?), bancarelle senza licenza permanentemente aperti con clientela numerosa, macchine in tripla fila, anche sulle strisce blu e via così...
> 
> Nella nostra onesta Italia si parla tanto di debito pubblico e rientrare con i soldi in cassa: solo di multe legittime (perchè ci sono le regole non rispettate e per cui chi le infrange deve stare solo zitto e pagare) lo Stato incasserebbe ciò che vuole, in maniera giusta e legittima (hai commesso infrazione? Paga), ma non lo fa. Permette alle assicurazioni di mangiarci sopra, e usa altre tattiche a danno dei cittadini onesti per incassare. Poi lo stronzo che vuole aprire la bancarella sotto casa mia non lo tocca nessuno (questo qui starà a commerciare da 3-4anni, nessuno se n'è mai accorto...). Aspetta che sia io persona onesta ad andare a denunciare i fatti (visto che il Ministero fa pure le pubblicità progresso in TV), quando ogni giorno ci passano davanti vigili, polizia, finanza e carabinieri?
> E loro poi si impuntano per un fanale fulminato?


Beh senti dipende da dove sei no?
Una sera fummo fermati a Szeged...
Ehi 4 macchine per ogni angolo della nostra auto, volti tesi e tirati...
Poi al comando della polizia, furono gentilissimi, gentilmente feci notare che non c'era bisogno di tutto quel casino per fermarmi...
Mi risposero che ogni tanto fermano qualche serbo e questo fa scendere il finestrino e si mette a sparare...eh?

Ma insisto...
A quel che so io, forse, sanno che devono controllare tot auto, e tot passeggeri...ma non accertare tot infrazioni al giorno eh?
Non confondere comunque la polizia urbana ( dipendenti comunali) e polizia dello stato.

Ma vedi ieri parlavo sotto casa con due tunisini.
Uno è marito di una del mio paese.
Anche loro dicono che da noi sono impossibili certe cose che esistono in altre parti d' Italia...ohi se lo dicono loro...
QUi da noi apri una bancarella abusiva: se ti va bene...duri 20 minuti!

Poi incredibile cosa raccontavano i tunisini della loro esperienza di lavoro in Germania...e in Francia...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Avevano detto che con il sistema di automoderazione nessuno sarebbe mai più stato bannato, mi pare


Hai capito male...
Il sistema di moderazione non è in grado di bannare nessuno...
Ci sono sempre le eccezioni che confermano le regole no?
Non si può, a mio modesto parere, porsi come persone che rispettano l'autorità solo quando fa i nostri interessi, e poi prendersi la licenza di offendere, manipolare, illazionare...ecc.ecc..ecc..quando le cose non ci stanno bene...
Nessuno si è permesso di insultare la persona di Admin...quanto l'utente bannata.
O no?
Ci sono ragioni di stato.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'admin è mobile


No ha la pazienza dei santi.
Non c'è nulla di peggio di un buono che perde la pazienza.
Tira la corda oggi, tirela domani, provoca...e lamentati, e critica...e insulta...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Sempre facile criticare e basta eh?


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ha la pazienza dei santi.
> Non c'è nulla di peggio di un buono che perde la pazienza.
> Tira la corda oggi, tirela domani, provoca...e lamentati, e critica...e insulta...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Sempre facile criticare e basta eh?


ruffiano


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ruffiano


Vedi che riesco sempre a stanare la natura ultima delle persone?
Cominci tu ora ad offendere?
La paladina del bon ton?
La paladina della morigeratezza
QUella che diceva siamo tutte persone che non hanno bisogno di un sistema di moderazione?
Vedi come sei?


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che riesco sempre a* stanare *la natura ultima delle persone?
> Cominci tu ora ad offendere?
> La paladina del bon ton?
> La paladina della morigeratezza
> ...


ma lo dico con moderazione che sei un ruffiano , pettegolo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo dico con moderazione che sei un ruffiano , pettegolo


No tu stai solo insultando...
Con il palese tentativo di avere la mia attenzione o di farmi sbroccare...
Non hai mai capito però come la penso veramente...
Sai tu non conoscendomi....non sai mai fino a che punto...ti do da intendere: quello che io voglio darti da intendere...
E gioco da dio...facendo leva sulla tua curiosità da un lato, e sulla tua natura sospettosa e tutta pavida dall'altro...
COnto molto sul fatto che tu non avresti mai il coraggio di confrontarti con me nel reale, dicendo...a me non interessa.
Siccome io non sono una persona che misura molto le cose...
Semplicemente non ti dico nulla.
Ma lascio che tu ti faccia la tua bella figurina.
No?
Tanto non sei mai contenta di niente...
Ma non offri mai una situazione costruttiva.
BOni tutti così...no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'admin è mobile


L'admin ha applicato il regolamento al punto 1 del regolamento del forum nei confronti di un visitatore e di un utente che si è volontariamente associato.

Come gia detto in altra sede, a mali estremi, rimedi estremi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'admin ha applicato il regolamento al punto 1 del regolamento del forum nei confronti di un visitatore e di un utente che si è volontariamente associato.
> 
> *Come gia detto in altra sede*, a mali estremi, rimedi estremi.


conosco:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh senti dipende da dove sei no?
> Una sera fummo fermati a Szeged...
> Ehi 4 macchine per ogni angolo della nostra auto, volti tesi e tirati...
> Poi al comando della polizia, furono gentilissimi, gentilmente feci notare che non c'era bisogno di tutto quel casino per fermarmi...
> ...


Sai quando sono stato in Arizona, ci consigliarono di stare moooolto attenti alla polizia.
Non per altro, da quelle parti gli individui che vanno in giro armati, la criminalità (organizzata e non) e la corruzione  è molto diffusa.
Un giorno prendemmo un'auto a nolleggio, e all'agenzia ci dissero come comportarci se una volante ci fermava. Cioè, da quelle parti è una specie di spauracchio.
Appena uscimmo (Phoenix) dall'agenzia, cercammo la strada per uscire dalla città perchè volevamo andare a sedona e se c'era tempo anche al Meteor Crater (ma era troppo lontano alla fine, mannaggia). Subito si affiancò una volante con 2 poliziotti. Ci fecero cenno di rallentare ed abbassare i finestrini (oh, manco il tempo che già ti puntano): ci chiesero dove eravamo diretti, e forse ci spiegammo male.
Ci fecero cenno di seguirli... e ci riportarono all'agenzia (!). Abbiamo dovuto anche aspettare che se ne andassero per ripartire: mai sia ci ribeccavano dopo 5 minuti. Forse guai.
Sulla strada, mi è rimasto impresso, come per i film, ad un certo punto dietro una duna c'era un'altra volante ! Se superi i limiti, quelli sbucano e si mettono a inseguirti.
Al ritorno, al lato della strada c'era un camion fermo, una volante davanti con le luci accese, il conducente fermo in piedi sull'attenti ed un poliziotto che gli sbraitava in faccia. Manco Full Metal Jacket.

Questo perchè lì, rischi di fermare la persona sbagliata e ti sparano per la strada. E' una specie di guerra.

In Italia invece... gli anabbaglianti fulminati.

In Tunisia poi (sono stato circa 4 anni fa) nemmeno sanno cosa sono le cinture di sicurezza... un giorno prendemmo un mezzo per raggiungere Tunisi da Hammamet. Sembrava di stare in quei film dove ci sale sopra la gente con i polli e le galline...

PS per Lothar: come hai fatto a evitare il Tutor? Molta gente vedo che frena quando ci passa sotto, ma non serva a nulla perchè il sistema funziona facendo la media della velocità tra due Tutor successivi. Non è un semplice autovelox.


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti, ricordavo bene:

http://www.autostrade.it/assistenza-al-traffico/tutor.html


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai quando sono stato in Arizona, ci consigliarono di stare moooolto attenti alla polizia.
> Non per altro, da quelle parti gli individui che vanno in giro armati, la criminalità (organizzata e non) e la corruzione  è molto diffusa.
> Un giorno prendemmo un'auto a nolleggio, e all'agenzia ci dissero come comportarci se una volante ci fermava. Cioè, da quelle parti è una specie di spauracchio.
> Appena uscimmo (Phoenix) dall'agenzia, cercammo la strada per uscire dalla città perchè volevamo andare a sedona e se c'era tempo anche al Meteor Crater (ma era troppo lontano alla fine, mannaggia). Subito si affiancò una volante con 2 poliziotti. Ci fecero cenno di rallentare ed abbassare i finestrini (oh, manco il tempo che già ti puntano): ci chiesero dove eravamo diretti, e forse ci spiegammo male.
> ...


Madòòò!!! Troppo vero!! Stavo in macchina tra l'Arizona e la California con un'amica e, sai i cambi automatici, non c'è il freno-motore o come diavolo si chiama, io bella bella un pò persa dietro al panorama sulla superstrada non mi sono accorta di aver superato il limite.
Oh, su una strada chilometrica con il nulla sopra e attorno, non so da dove cavolo è sbucata quella volante con le sirene dietro. (e io il giorno prima alla mia amica dico -weh, manca solo che ci inseguono a sirene spiegate e 'sta vacanza è storica - taaac ).
Noi educate dal cinema holliwodiano ce ne stiamo in auto, questo arriva e... due ore ad aspettare che scrive una cavolo di multa! Ma dai, due turiste, chiudi un occhio no?? No. 
Gli dò la patente e alla fine arriva con il papiro giallo con scritto di tutto, ma veramente di tutto (oltre a nome e cognome ecc, anche colore occhi, capelli, altezza -l'ha indovinata- peso  ecc) tranne l'importo. Gli chiedo quanto è, ma mi dice che non lo sa. 
Devo presentarmi in tribunale per contestare o chiamare un numero per farmi dire la cifra e pagare.
Quando poi a San Francisco ci fermiamo in una centrale di polizia a chiedere informazioni, un poliziotto mi suggerisce velatamente di non pagare se non ho intenzione di tornare in California. Mi dice che alla fine le multe da loro dovrebbero funzionare come in Italia no? Se non paghi o non ti presenti in tribunale, semplice, *spiccano un mandato di cattura.* 
See, come in Italia. :mrgreen:
Comunque ero alla fine della vacanza, non avevo soldi e non ho pagato. Quindi se tornoin California mi blindano.. ah ah


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

A noi invece ci acculturarono prima. Anche un tassista il giorno prima (un omone nero immane che copriva entrambi i sedili anteriori), sentendo della nostra volontà della macchina a nolleggio ce lo disse: mi raccomando, non superate MAI i limiti, e se vi dovessero fermare non SCENDETE MAI DALLA MACCHINA SE NON VE LO DICONO LORO. Mani fisse sul volante, dare i documenti, e rimettere le mani sul volante. Solo così vi tratteranno bene. Non discutere mai.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè disdegnare i ricordi di grandiose scopate
> visto che stai costruendo i ricordi di grandiose scopate reiteratamente perpetrate alle spalle del tuo compagno?
> 
> sei sicura che quelle scopate non siano così grandiose proprio perchè rubate al rapporto ufficiale (tuo e suo)?


Non disdegno affatto in generale i ricordi di grandiose scopate, ma lì si parlava dell'ipotesi in cui io avessi lasciato il mio compagno e avessi continuato gli incontri da libera con l'altro sempre sposato. E anche in quel caso non sarei riuscita a portarla avanti, per questo parlavo di una situazione 'insufficiente'.

In parte può senz'altro essere che il sesso fosse forte per via della clandestinità della cosa, ma non era solo quello. C'era una complicità e intesa che nulla hanno a che vedere con quell'aspetto, e che normalmente costruisci in anni di rapporto. Probabilmente eravamo molto compatibili sotto quell'aspetto.


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

No un attimo: un tradimento ha alla base di tutto il sesso, l'attrazione sessuale.
Perchè, chi tradisce senza farlo, solo perchè innamorata di un'altra persona, per condividere qualcos'altro? E' il punto focale: il sesso.
Se quello non si può avere, l'amante non lo si frequenta più. 
E' semplicemente una figura che sessualmente riesce ad appagare. Si, ci si innamora, ci sono altri sentimenti, ok. Ma è normale (e spesso effimero). Ma alla fine quando io mi innamoro di un'altra persona, quando mi trasmette qualcosa di altro, perchè le dico di sì? Per costruire qualcosa? Per condividere un sentimento? Per poterlo riscoprire? Per potermi sentire meglio? E per avere tutte queste cose, che si fa? *SESSO*


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No un attimo: un tradimento ha alla base di tutto il sesso, l'attrazione sessuale.
> Perchè, chi tradisce senza farlo, solo perchè innamorata di un'altra persona, per condividere qualcos'altro? E' il punto focale: il sesso.
> Se quello non si può avere, l'amante non lo si frequenta più.
> E' semplicemente una figura che sessualmente riesce ad appagare. Si, ci si innamora, ci sono altri sentimenti, ok. Ma è normale (e spesso effimero). Ma alla fine quando io mi innamoro di un'altra persona, quando mi trasmette qualcosa di altro, perchè le dico di sì? Per costruire qualcosa? Per condividere un sentimento? Per poterlo riscoprire? Per potermi sentire meglio? E per avere tutte queste cose, che si fa? *SESSO*


Non è che ho capito molto cosa intendi dire eh, comunque io non ho mai negato che alla base del mio tradimento ci fosse l'attrazione.
Ma penso anche che si possa tradire anche senza fare sesso, cioè con i sentimenti. Perchè credo che ci si possa innamorare di una persona anche senza fare sesso con lei inizialmente.
Certo poi, prima o dopo, il sesso arriva.


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è che ho capito molto cosa intendi dire eh, comunque io non ho mai negato che alla base del mio tradimento ci fosse l'attrazione.
> Ma penso anche che si possa tradire anche senza fare sesso, cioè con i sentimenti. Perchè credo che ci si possa innamorare di una persona anche senza fare sesso con lei inizialmente.
> Certo poi, prima o dopo, il sesso arriva.


Se non arriva il sesso, non lasci un marito o lo tradisci solo per un sentimento volatile.
Certo è che si tradisce anche con il pensiero e questo lo fanno tutti, anche chi non tradisce nei fatti. Perchè alla fine le donne sono tante, gli uomini sono tanti e gli occhi sono fatti per vedere.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se non arriva il sesso, non lasci un marito o lo tradisci solo per un sentimento volatile.
> Certo è che si tradisce anche con il pensiero e questo lo fanno tutti, anche chi non tradisce nei fatti. Perchè alla fine le donne sono tante, gli uomini sono tanti e gli occhi sono fatti per vedere.


Non dico con il pensiero, ma coi sentimenti! E' diverso.
Se il mio compagno guarda una bella ragazza con piacere mica gli cavo gli occhi eh! Ci mancherebbe, faccio la battuta e stuzzico un pò.
Certo se fa il lumacone con la striscia di bava mi irrita, ma non è il tipo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai quando sono stato in Arizona, ci consigliarono di stare moooolto attenti alla polizia.
> Non per altro, da quelle parti gli individui che vanno in giro armati, la criminalità (organizzata e non) e la corruzione  è molto diffusa.
> Un giorno prendemmo un'auto a nolleggio, e all'agenzia ci dissero come comportarci se una volante ci fermava. Cioè, da quelle parti è una specie di spauracchio.
> Appena uscimmo (Phoenix) dall'agenzia, cercammo la strada per uscire dalla città perchè volevamo andare a sedona e se c'era tempo anche al Meteor Crater (ma era troppo lontano alla fine, mannaggia). Subito si affiancò una volante con 2 poliziotti. Ci fecero cenno di rallentare ed abbassare i finestrini (oh, manco il tempo che già ti puntano): ci chiesero dove eravamo diretti, e forse ci spiegammo male.
> ...


Lothar ha sfidato la sorte no?
Pare che i tutor non siano sempre in funzione...
Per lui è andrenalina no?
Finchè non lo beccano lui è figo...no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A noi invece ci acculturarono prima. Anche un tassista il giorno prima (un omone nero immane che copriva entrambi i sedili anteriori), sentendo della nostra volontà della macchina a nolleggio ce lo disse: mi raccomando, non superate MAI i limiti, e se vi dovessero fermare non *SCENDETE MAI DALLA MACCHINA *SE NON VE LO DICONO LORO. Mani fisse sul volante, dare i documenti, e rimettere le mani sul volante. Solo così vi tratteranno bene. Non discutere mai.


Non concordo. Se sei nella ragione, scendi. Non significa di inseguire l'agente, ma dimostrare che non sei l'arredamento della tua macchina. Quando invece hai torto, scendere dalla macchina potrebbe rafforzare l'idea di porgere anche l'altra guancia.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non concordo. Se sei nella ragione, scendi. Non significa di inseguire l'agente, ma dimostrare che non sei l'arredamento della tua macchina. Quando invece hai torto, scendere dalla macchina potrebbe rafforzare l'idea di porgere anche l'altra guancia.


Guarda che lo so anche io, da abitanti... non è questione di quale sia l'opinione tua sul modo migliore di comportarsi... è che se scendi, si spaventano e ti trattano mooooooolto male... e per male intendo male fisico.
E' vietato scendere. Rischi grosso.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so anche io, da abitanti... non è questione di quale sia l'opinione tua sul modo migliore di comportarsi... è che se scendi, si spaventano e ti trattano mooooooolto male... e per male intendo male fisico.
> E' vietato scendere. Rischi grosso.


Oppure dicono...ahi ahi ahi ahi...signorina...qui si mette molto male per lei...qui...appoggi la testina sul cofano...dobbiamo controllare...questa signorina...che corre un po' troppo...
Ma cosa fate...maiali...
AHi ahi ahi...insulto di pubblico ufficiale...ahi ahi ahi...
Ora la portiamo in caserma...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so anche io, da abitanti... non è questione di quale sia l'opinione tua sul modo migliore di comportarsi... è che se scendi, si spaventano e ti trattano mooooooolto male... e per male intendo male fisico.
> E' vietato scendere. Rischi grosso.


sai cosa ti dico, non ci fermano mai quando sono io in macchina, perché sanno che scenderò


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sai cosa ti dico, non ci fermano mai quando sono io in macchina, perché sanno che scenderò


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH...ohi...AHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Niko74 (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> PS per Lothar: come hai fatto a evitare il Tutor? Molta gente vedo che frena quando ci passa sotto, *ma non serva a nulla perchè il sistema funziona facendo la media della velocità tra due Tutor successivi*. Non è un semplice autovelox.


Probabilmente Lothar ha usato il sistema di andare nella corsia di emergenza fin che passava sotto al portale....funziona però come diceva lui, se ti vede la polizia non passi un bel quarto d'ora poi 

Poi per quanto riguarda il grassetto, io per lavoro faccio molta autostrada e in questi anni mi sono convinto che non sia del tutto vero quello che dicono.
Primo perche per fare i calcoli di TUTTE le macchine che passano ci vorrebbero risorse enormi e molto probabilmente il sistema ti memorizza se passi sotto al primo portale oltre i limiti. 
Ho fatto pure svariate prove e da quando esiste il tutor passando sotto i portali a velocità da codice e nel mezzo facendo la velocità che mi pareva non ho MAI preso una multa (e io non vado piano ).

Sarà fortuna?


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so anche io, da abitanti... non è questione di quale sia l'opinione tua sul modo migliore di comportarsi... è che se scendi, si spaventano e ti trattano mooooooolto male... e per male intendo male fisico.
> E' vietato scendere. Rischi grosso.


Comunque parlavo degli USA, in particolare l'Arizona.
Infatti, li è così, volente o nolente, ragione o meno.
Anzi, se hai ragione devi dimostrarlo mantenendoti calmo, perchè se ti scaldi già ti metti in torto.
Poi ripeto, lì è così, perchè in giro c'è gente armata e un qualsiasi gesto che non sia quello dettato dall'agente viene visto come una minaccia dallo stesso. Perchè in quei posti si muore. C'è gente che la mattina esce e ogni tanto fa una strage. Da questo punto di vista gli Stati Uniti tanto avanzati non lo sono mai stati. Anche su altre questioni per cui detto paese sembra all'avanguardia.
Ad esempio, un mio amico visse anni a Detroit e mi disse che in pratica la città è spaccata in due parti, una interna ed una esterna: in una ci vivono i bianchi, nell'altra i neri e la discriminazione razziale esiste eccome.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente Lothar ha usato il sistema di andare nella corsia di emergenza fin che passava sotto al portale....funziona però come diceva lui, se ti vede la polizia non passi un bel quarto d'ora poi
> 
> Poi per quanto riguarda il grassetto, io per lavoro faccio molta autostrada e in questi anni mi sono convinto che non sia del tutto vero quello che dicono.
> Primo perche per fare i calcoli di TUTTE le macchine che passano ci vorrebbero risorse enormi e molto probabilmente il sistema ti memorizza se passi sotto al primo portale oltre i limiti.
> ...


Non so, perchè una cosa è sapere come dovrebbe funzionare, un'altra come funziona davvero. Magari certe cose si raccontano solo per mettere in allerta la gente, poi in verità i controlli vengono fatti a campione. Bo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque parlavo degli USA, in particolare l'Arizona.
> Infatti, li è così, volente o nolente, ragione o meno.
> Anzi, se hai ragione devi dimostrarlo mantenendoti calmo, perchè se ti scaldi già ti metti in torto.
> Poi ripeto, lì è così, perchè in giro c'è gente armata e un qualsiasi gesto che non sia quello dettato dall'agente viene visto come una minaccia dallo stesso. Perchè in quei posti si muore. C'è gente che la mattina esce e ogni tanto fa una strage. Da questo punto di vista gli Stati Uniti tanto avanzati non lo sono mai stati. Anche su altre questioni per cui detto paese sembra all'avanguardia.
> Ad esempio, un mio amico visse anni a Detroit e mi disse che in pratica la città è spaccata in due parti, una interna ed una esterna: in una ci vivono i bianchi, nell'altra i neri e la discriminazione razziale esiste eccome.


Certo che esiste la discriminazione razziale eh?
Apro una piccola parentesi...e la chiudo subito...
Ti immagini cosa poteva essere per Goering ( tedescone militarone super convinto) al processo di Norimberga...vedersi giudicato sul razzismo e genocidio...da russi e americani?
E' morto da soldato, sul campo, suicida piuttosto di venire giustiziato dai nemici. 

La cosa che mi ha sempre colpito degli Americani è la violenza urbana.
Spece negli stati dove c'è la pena di morte, non so perchè, la violenza aumenta e non diminuisce...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so, perchè una cosa è sapere come dovrebbe funzionare, un'altra come funziona davvero. Magari certe cose si raccontano solo per mettere in allerta la gente, poi in verità i controlli vengono fatti a campione. Bo?


Mah....siamo in Italia...no?
I furbini come Niko...si vantano di certe cose...
Come quelli che tradiscono e poi si vantano di non venire mai beccati...
Discorsi da mona insomma...


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah....siamo in Italia...no?
> I furbini come Niko...si vantano di certe cose...
> *Come quelli che tradiscono e poi si vantano di non venire mai beccati...
> Discorsi da mona insomma...*


:mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah....siamo in Italia...no?
> I furbini come Niko...si vantano di certe cose...
> Come quelli che tradiscono e poi si vantano di non venire mai beccati...
> Discorsi da mona insomma...


Si si....proprio la stessa cosa in effetti 
La prossima volta che ho fretta in autostrada....tradirò mia moglie allora 

Comunque ho capito il concetto


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che esiste la discriminazione razziale eh?
> Apro una piccola parentesi...e la chiudo subito...
> Ti immagini cosa poteva essere per Goering ( tedescone militarone super convinto) al processo di Norimberga...vedersi giudicato sul razzismo e genocidio...da russi e americani?
> E' morto da soldato, sul campo, suicida piuttosto di venire giustiziato dai nemici.
> ...


Sai mi diceva anche questo amico che dove stava (confermato anche da una mia ex collega che è stata un anno circa a Baltimora e si faceva i giri) era vietato "fare il barbone": se la polizia ti sorprendeva a dormire per strada giù di manganellate senza chiedere nulla...

Poi c'era anche il discorso degli alcolici... mai sia a farti vedere in strada con una bottiglia, anche se regolarmente acquistata: nascosta nella sua bella bustina...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si....proprio la stessa cosa in effetti
> La prossima volta che ho fretta in autostrada....tradirò mia moglie allora
> 
> Comunque ho capito il concetto


Ti dico una cosa...e che i maschi qui dentro mi contradiccano...
Mi canfutino...
Tu puoi volere a tradire tua moglie finchè vuoi e con chi vuoi.
Puoi desiderare intensissimamente una donna...mica detto che lei ci stia.
Cosa leggiamo qui dentro? Sono sempre le donne che consegnano il due di picche...
E per motivi che non sappiamo...
Cosa leggiamo qui ?
Ah quante occasioni ho avuto e ho sempre detto di no...

Ma prova tu a vivere una storia extraconiugale...poi ci racconti come ti senti...
Non è così facile eh?
Fai primo passo sincerità: parti così: sono un uomo sposato.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai mi diceva anche questo amico che dove stava (confermato anche da una mia ex collega che è stata un anno circa a Baltimora e si faceva i giri) era vietato "fare il barbone": se la polizia ti sorprendeva a dormire per strada giù di manganellate senza chiedere nulla...
> 
> Poi c'era anche il discorso degli alcolici... mai sia a farti vedere in strada con una bottiglia, anche se regolarmente acquistata: nascosta nella sua bella bustina...


Embè ma cosa credi che sia il mondo?
Il nostro paese dei barboni? Eh?
Cioè dei balocchi?
Sai io ero in Ungheria prima della caduta del muro.
Se dopo le 22,30 un minorenne era trovato in giro dalla polizia...vedevi cosa passava.
Poi noi occidentali con il deboscio abbiamo invaso quel paese...trasformando le ungheresi nelle più richieste pornodive del momento.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa...e che i maschi qui dentro mi contradiccano...
> Mi canfutino...
> Tu puoi volere a tradire tua moglie finchè vuoi e con chi vuoi.
> Puoi desiderare intensissimamente una donna...mica detto che lei ci stia.
> ...


non ho capito........


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito........


Che per una donna è più facile trovare chi ci stia, che non per un uomo.
Almeno sono le donne che minacciano...ah si ora esco e la do al primo che mi capita...
Sai quante volte io non sapevo dove postarlo? Eh? EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa...e che i maschi qui dentro mi contradiccano...
> Mi canfutino...
> Tu puoi volere a tradire tua moglie finchè vuoi e con chi vuoi.
> Puoi desiderare intensissimamente una donna...mica detto che lei ci stia.
> ...


Ma stavi rispondendo a me o hai sbagliato a quotare? 

Perché non è che c'entra molto con quello che ho scritto io eh


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma stavi rispondendo a me o hai sbagliato a quotare?
> 
> Perché non è che c'entra molto con quello che ho scritto io eh


appunto ho scritto che non avevo capito!


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che per una donna è più facile trovare chi ci stia, che non per un uomo.
> Almeno sono le donne che minacciano...ah si ora esco e la do al primo che mi capita...
> Sai quante volte io non sapevo dove postarlo? Eh? EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


questo lo avevo capito...non capisco cosa centra col post di Niko!


----------



## Niko74 (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che per una donna è più facile trovare chi ci stia, che non per un uomo.
> Almeno sono le donne che minacciano...ah si ora esco e la do al primo che mi capita...
> Sai quante volte io non sapevo dove postarlo? Eh? EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


Vabbeh...questa è una cosa risaputa ma ancora non capisco cosa c'entra conquello che ho scritto io...
quando ho scritto che invece di fregare i tutor allora tradisco mia moglie ovvio che era una battuta riferita al tuo post che paragonava il mio modo di fare con chi tradisce e si vanta di non essere stato beccato.
O forse era ovvio solo per me


----------



## Niko74 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> questo lo avevo capito...non capisco cosa centra col post di Niko!


Beh dai...almeno siamo in due


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Che per una donna è più facile trovare chi ci stia, che non per un uomo.*
> Almeno sono le donne che minacciano...ah si ora esco e la do al primo che mi capita...
> Sai quante volte io non sapevo dove postarlo? Eh? EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


Verissimo


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh dai...almeno siamo in due


già....


----------



## Daniele (29 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...lui è convinto che le forze dell'ordine abbiano una percentuale...sulle multe...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


Eh no, è noto che attualmente le gazzelle in giro sono la metà di quelle di qualche anno fa ed il motivo è la mancanza di fondi, che vengono rimpinguati dal minstero degli iterni con le multe fatte, quindi in pratica alcune volte devono fare multe per poter avere la benzina necessaria al loro lavoro, come si dice, ordini dall'alto.


----------



## Daniele (29 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> però, oggettivamente, quando uno ha un fanale bruciato, che sia sfiga o no, che potesse accorgersene oppure no, e bon chissenefrega tanto si sa che una tantum si incappa nel multone, è inutile vederci sempre un disegno maligno del tipo mondo Vs. daniele


Non è qusto il principio, chi sbaglia paga...non chi non sbaglia paga. Allora, ad una macchina gli si fulmina un anabbagliante? Dove lo vediamo il pericolo nel andare in autostrada, visto che le luci più importanti in assoluto per gli altri sono quelle posteriori? Ovvio, io ho avuto la multa maggiorata perchè ero in autostrada, ma come dico sempre, spero che il tizio possa cadere l'uccello e rimbarzagli nel culo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è qusto il principio, chi sbaglia paga...non chi non sbaglia paga. Allora, ad una macchina gli si fulmina un anabbagliante? Dove lo vediamo il pericolo nel andare in autostrada, visto che le luci più importanti in assoluto per gli altri sono quelle posteriori? Ovvio, io ho avuto la multa maggiorata perchè ero in autostrada, ma come dico sempre, spero che il tizio possa cadere l'uccello e rimbarzagli nel culo.


Arrampicati dove vuoi cucciolo, fai ricorso al prefetto no? Hai sessanta giorni di tempo, forza dai muovi il culetto...
Dove sta scritto nel codice della strada che le luci più importanti in assoluto per gli altri sono quelle posteriori?
Ciò furbin, da dove vedi le auto in autostrada che ti stanno giungendo dalla corsia di sorpasso?
Dal tuo specchietto retrovisore...e le vedi dai fari anteriori...
Mai sentito dire che i motociclisti saggi anche prima della norma obbligatoria sapevano di tenere i fari accesi in autostrada per essere più visibili? No eh?
Poi la faccenda di fare multe per avere la benzina necessaria è na bufala galattica...
Mi dispiace a sto giro è capitato a te.
E ti è andata molto bene...
Se volevano essere stronzi...arrivavano a vietarti di circolare, in quanto pericolo per gli altri.
Casomai puoi insomma cincischiare se si fulmina un abbagliante o na luce di posizione...ma gli anabbaglianti no...
Se ti senti nel diritto e nella giustizia...fai ricorso.
In ben due casi io ho fatto ricorso e ho avuto la multa abbonata...
MA non io ho deciso...ma i legali.
Mi hanno detto...si hai gli estremi per il ricorso...
In un caso era un divieto di sosta a padova...ma fatalità avevano sbagliato il numero di targa...e io mostrai che quel giorno io non ero a padova ma a casa mia, e che quell'auto era a casa. 
In un altro sostennero che ho effettuato un sorpasso in una zona dove la linea era continua e non era vero eh?
Ma prima mi informo, perchè se perdi il ricorso, hai la multa doppia.

Nell'ultimo caso: divieto di sosta a trieste, perchè in prossimità di una fermata autobus, che non avevo visto, perchè a causa di lavori sulla strada, non era segnato per terra il riquadro.
Mi sono informato, se facevo ricorso la perdevo, perchè io dovevo vedere il cartello posticcio.
Sono andato a misurare...la mia auto era a 13,5 metri dal cartello: la legge prescrive 15.
Ho pagato la multa di 95 euro, e mi hanno tolto due punti.
Quindi come si dice...
Paga la multa e taci.
Casomai una riletta al codice della strada non ti guasterebbe eh?


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2011)

Io li vedo anche dalla posizioni, che per un qualche motivo sono state montate su ogni macchina, per l'appunto indicano la posizione dell'auto e quelle sono il minimo da avere in assoluto. Perchè? Perchè davanti ci sono anabbaglianti e posizione, gli annabaglianti servono per illuminare, quelle di posizione servono per dare la posizione dell'auto, mentre quelle dietro sono solo di posizione e non hanno il raddoppio come quelle anteriori, quindi una lampadina diertro fulminata vuol dire un intero lato senza segnalazione. 
AL prefetto non si deve mai fare ricorso, anche se si ha ragione, perchè per lo più verrà rimandato al mittente senza essere neppure considerato con il raddoppio della multa, nel caso si fa al giudice di pace, ma perchè dovrei farlo per pagare 1 euro in meno di quello che dovrei comunque pagare e poii dovrei sputanarmi 2 giorni di ferie per fare tutto? Io non avendo i permessi di lavoro non posso permettermi di fare ricorso, perchè quando dovrei presentare le carte sono al lavoro, quindi da me si presenta la possibilità di fare ricorso in due condizioni, o se in ferie o se licenziato.
IN aggiunta continuo a dire, questo stato mi ha tolto tutto, perchè dovrei pagare la multa e tacere? Per prenderlo in culo per l'ennesima volta di un soppruso di una tirrania statale?Lo stato Italiano ha con me pesanti debiti di diritti che mi sono stati negati, in questo ritengo la mia persona slegata da qualsiasi dovere nei confronti di questo stato, pago solo per non trovarmi problemi con esattori che sono alquanto fastidiosi.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io li vedo anche dalla posizioni, che per un qualche motivo sono state montate su ogni macchina, per l'appunto indicano la posizione dell'auto e quelle sono il minimo da avere in assoluto. Perchè? Perchè davanti ci sono anabbaglianti e posizione, gli annabaglianti servono per illuminare, quelle di posizione servono per dare la posizione dell'auto, mentre quelle dietro sono solo di posizione e non hanno il raddoppio come quelle anteriori, quindi una lampadina diertro fulminata vuol dire un intero lato senza segnalazione.
> AL prefetto non si deve mai fare ricorso, anche se si ha ragione, perchè per lo più verrà rimandato al mittente senza essere neppure considerato con il raddoppio della multa, nel caso si fa al giudice di pace, ma perchè dovrei farlo per pagare 1 euro in meno di quello che dovrei comunque pagare e poii dovrei sputanarmi 2 giorni di ferie per fare tutto? Io non avendo i permessi di lavoro non posso permettermi di fare ricorso, perchè quando dovrei presentare le carte sono al lavoro, quindi da me si presenta la possibilità di fare ricorso in due condizioni, o se in ferie o se licenziato.
> IN aggiunta continuo a dire, questo stato mi ha tolto tutto, perchè dovrei pagare la multa e tacere? Per prenderlo in culo per l'ennesima volta di un soppruso di una tirrania statale?Lo stato Italiano ha con me pesanti debiti di diritti che mi sono stati negati, in questo ritengo la mia persona slegata da qualsiasi dovere nei confronti di questo stato, pago solo per non trovarmi problemi con esattori che sono alquanto fastidiosi.


Ciò genio del sapere...
Per cosa credi che gli italiani paghino le tasse eh?
O il canone rai?
O la tassa di circolazione?
Per il resto...dai lo sai anche tu che stai scivolando dagli specchi...

Chiedi a tutti i forumisti:
Tutti noi sai, consideriamo denaro gettato quello delle multe...
A tutti brucia pagar multe...
Ma se questo stato non ti piace, hai una laurea, perchè non emigri all'estero?
Magari in un altro paese ti trattano meglio...no?


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2011)

No, questa stato mi deve troppo per perdere tutto, come ho sempre detto lo stato italiano ha un debito con me e troverò semplicemente il modo per rimediare a questo debito, o nel modo giusto o nel modo sbagliato che sia, non mi importa, ma io non regalo nulla a chi non conosco. 
Io ho dovuto pagare delle multe perchè avevo torto, non mando a fanculo chi me l'ha fatta, ma mando a fanculo se io non ho avuto il dolo nel fare una azione, deve e può essere punita solo una azione con dolo, il resto sono solo puttanate da burocrati impotenti.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che per una donna è più facile trovare chi ci stia, che non per un uomo.


Potete sempre trovare qualche donna che ve la dia a pagamento.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Potete sempre trovare qualche donna che ve la dia a pagamento.


Certo e fidati per molti è molto meno "costoso"...infatti poi non ti devi sorbire strascichi impietosi il giorno dopo, di una che si tacca dietro come una cozza, per una fottutissima scopata no?
E pare perfino che gli uomini vadano a cercare dalle donne a pagamento quelle performance che la compagna magari si ostina a non concedere no?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo e fidati per molti è molto meno "costoso"...infatti poi non ti devi sorbire strascichi impietosi il giorno dopo, di una che si tacca dietro come una cozza, per una fottutissima scopata no?
> E pare perfino che gli uomini vadano a cercare dalle donne a pagamento *quelle performance che la compagna magari si ostina a non concedere no?*


Ripeto, se una donna non concede significa che non è convinta e che quell'uomo non le piace abbastanza. Gli strascichi impietosi ci sono se non si è chiari dall'inizio. Basta dirlo, ehi piccola è solo una fottutissima scopata.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ripeto, se una donna non concede significa che non è convinta e che quell'uomo non le piace abbastanza. Gli strascichi impietosi ci sono se non si è chiari dall'inizio. Basta dirlo, ehi piccola è solo una fottutissima scopata.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh...Basta dirlo? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma dove siamo?
No fidati, non è che quell'uomo...non le piace abbastanza...è che proprio non le piacciono praticare certe cose eh?
Come il cibo no?
A me i carciofi non piacciono...non è che ti dico...ah è perchè non mi piace come li cucini tu...eh?
Fidati, da come conosco io le donne, se ad una piacciono certe pratiche...e il marito non le concede...eheheeheheheh...lei va in cerca di chi gliele fa...e dopo dice tutta orgogliosa...ah conte ste porcate non le faccio certo con mio marito eh?

Mah io e te veniamo da mondi diversi...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh...Basta dirlo? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma dove siamo?
> No fidati, non è che quell'uomo...non le piace abbastanza...è che proprio non le piacciono praticare certe cose eh?
> Come il cibo no?
> A me i carciofi non piacciono...non è che ti dico...ah è perchè non mi piace come li cucini tu...eh?
> ...


Mica è colpa se credi a tutto quello che ti dicono eh. Sì, veniamo da mondi diversi. E ci viviamo pure.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mica è colpa se credi a tutto quello che ti dicono eh. Sì, veniamo da mondi diversi. E ci viviamo pure.


Il conte è fatto così.
Ti dico...ok donna ti credo.
Poi vado a verificare e mi tengo per me quello che scopro, ma lo annoto.
Piuttosto di credere alle mie sensazioni e suggestioni, alle mie intuizioni, piuttosto di credera al Karma...ecc..ecc..ecc...io credo solo a quello che tocco, abbraccio, annuso, palpo...
Ma te lo giuro, sul mio onore, io non credo a nulla di quanto mi si racconta...ma solo a quanto ho potuto verificare.
Per il resto...mi dico...
Che ne so io di un campo di grano?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ripeto, se una donna non concede significa che non è convinta e che quell'uomo non le piace abbastanza. Gli strascichi impietosi ci sono se non si è chiari dall'inizio. Basta dirlo, ehi piccola è solo una fottutissima scopata.





MK ha detto:


> Mica è colpa se credi a tutto quello che ti dicono eh. Sì, veniamo da mondi diversi. E ci viviamo pure.


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## Lostris (31 Ottobre 2011)

Io penso che ci siano donne che facciano tutto, ma so anche che ce ne sono che si rifiutano di fare certe cose, e sono categoriche. Non dipende dall'uomo.
Che sia per paura, carattere o per pregiudizi di qualsiasi natura, capita che le ragioni siano talmente radicate da non essere smosse nemmeno dinanzi al proprio personale dio del sesso.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh...Basta dirlo? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma dove siamo?
> No fidati, *non è che quell'uomo...non le piace abbastanza...è che proprio non le piacciono praticare certe cose *eh?
> Come il cibo no?
> A me i carciofi non piacciono...non è che ti dico...ah è perchè non mi piace come li cucini tu...eh?
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2011)

Il sesso, come tutto il resto, è in continua evoluzione. Un discorso è un rapporto a tre, un altro un rapporto orale. Se poi si parte dal presupposto che siano tutte porcate (e mi fa ridere leggere che tali termini li usano soprattutto le persone che si ritengono maggiormente libertina)...


----------



## Lostris (1 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il sesso, come tutto il resto, è in continua evoluzione. Un discorso è un rapporto a tre, un altro un rapporto orale. Se poi si parte dal presupposto che siano tutte porcate (e mi fa ridere leggere che tali termini li usano soprattutto le persone che si ritengono maggiormente libertina)...


Giusto, la morale comune sul sesso cambia e si evolve. Alcune cose considerate disdicevoli e tabù cinquant'anni fa ora magari lo sono meno o non lo sono più. 
Ma anche in relazione a questo parametro la soggettività entra prepotentemente, così ci sono donne che oggi si rifiutano di praticare un rapporto orale e/o di riceverlo, per esempio, donne che praticano tranquillamente sesso a tre o più. Il tutto indipendentemente dagli uomini che si trovano dinanzi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io penso che ci siano donne che facciano tutto, ma so anche che ce ne sono che si rifiutano di fare certe cose, e sono categoriche. Non dipende dall'uomo.
> Che sia per paura, carattere o per pregiudizi di qualsiasi natura, capita che le ragioni siano talmente radicate da non essere smosse nemmeno dinanzi al proprio personale dio del sesso.


Vero. 
Ma guarda che è come la cucina eh?
Se un piatto non ti piace non ti piace.
Del resto le donne mi hanno confidato che esistono perfino uomini che hanno ribrezzo a mettere la bocca là dove il clito ride...
Ma io sono full optionals eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il sesso, come tutto il resto, è in continua evoluzione. Un discorso è un rapporto a tre, un altro un rapporto orale. Se poi si parte dal presupposto che siano tutte porcate (e mi fa ridere leggere che tali termini li usano soprattutto le persone che si ritengono maggiormente libertina)...


Certo che sono porcate...
Suona così ben sentirse dire...dai conte finimo in leto a fare un poche de porcate...
Eppure mia cara possono esistere persone che adorano i rapporti a tre, e il panino, ma niente pompelmi eh?
Macchè in continua evoluzione...è sempre stato quello...non mi credi?
Sai prova a scaricare con il torrent ci sono in rete film porno anni 1920...
Da che mondo e mondo...le porcate sono quelle...
Variazioni sul tema...

Poi se parliamo di stranezze...mah...dipende...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Giusto, la morale comune sul sesso cambia e si evolve. Alcune cose considerate disdicevoli e tabù cinquant'anni fa ora magari lo sono meno o non lo sono più.
> Ma anche in relazione a questo parametro la soggettività entra prepotentemente, così ci sono donne che oggi si rifiutano di praticare un rapporto orale e/o di riceverlo, per esempio, donne che praticano tranquillamente sesso a tre o più. Il tutto indipendentemente dagli uomini che si trovano dinanzi.


Vero quel che dici, ma c'è un'antinomia.
L'esperienza di mio nonno.
Classe 1907.
Ora secondo mio nonno, esisteva una morale sessuale differente per la donna a seconda che fosse la moglie, o una delle sue donnine da bordello.
Quando ebbi 18 anni, era molto incazzato di non potermi portare in un bordello stile la sua gioventù, ma si sentì in obbligo di insegnarmi la sua morale sessuale, che per una donna contemporanea è il massimo della castrazione.
1) La moglie non deve stare sopra di te: dopo diventa comandona.
2) Non te lo deve prendere in bocca, perchè la moglie è signora
3) Non deve godere troppo del sesso, altrimenti dopo ci prende troppo gusto e diventa ingorda e insaziabile.

Per tutti gli altri giochini, si va nei bordelli.
Ma è da dire che per mio nonno, che distingueva il mondo in donne e puttane, l'emancipazione femminile, ha solo trasformato in puttane tutte le donne.

Una sposata non va nelle balere: putana.
Non fuma: putana
Non va nei bar: putana.

La cosa interessante poi è che ad un certo punto lui voleva prendere un bar, e voleva mettere al banco mia madre.
Mia madre si rifiutò in tutti i modi, adducendo che le bariste sono tutte donnacce...

Mio nonno non avrebbe mai tollerato di vedere sua moglie in lingerie.
Ma dalle foto che mi ha donato prima di morire...ragazzi miei...nei bordelli negli anni 30...cassol...altro che privè di oggi...
Facevano di quelle feste...e che belle donne...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Giusto, la morale comune sul sesso cambia e si evolve. Alcune cose considerate disdicevoli e tabù cinquant'anni fa ora magari lo sono meno o non lo sono più.
> Ma anche in relazione a questo parametro la soggettività entra prepotentemente, così ci sono donne che oggi si rifiutano di praticare un rapporto orale e/o di riceverlo, per esempio, donne che praticano tranquillamente sesso a tre o più. Il tutto indipendentemente dagli uomini che si trovano dinanzi.


Vero quel che dici, ma c'è un'antinomia.
L'esperienza di mio nonno.
Classe 1907.
Ora secondo mio nonno, esisteva una morale sessuale differente per la donna a seconda che fosse la moglie, o una delle sue donnine da bordello.
Quando ebbi 18 anni, era molto incazzato di non potermi portare in un bordello stile la sua gioventù, ma si sentì in obbligo di insegnarmi la sua morale sessuale, che per una donna contemporanea è il massimo della castrazione.
1) La moglie non deve stare sopra di te: dopo diventa comandona.
2) Non te lo deve prendere in bocca, perchè la moglie è signora
3) Non deve godere troppo del sesso, altrimenti dopo ci prende troppo gusto e diventa ingorda e insaziabile.

Per tutti gli altri giochini, si va nei bordelli.
Ma è da dire che per mio nonno, che distingueva il mondo in donne e puttane, l'emancipazione femminile, ha solo trasformato in puttane tutte le donne.

Una sposata non va nelle balere: putana.
Non fuma: putana
Non va nei bar: putana.

La cosa interessante poi è che ad un certo punto lui voleva prendere un bar, e voleva mettere al banco mia madre.
Mia madre si rifiutò in tutti i modi, adducendo che le bariste sono tutte donnacce...

Mio nonno non avrebbe mai tollerato di vedere sua moglie in lingerie.
Ma dalle foto che mi ha donato prima di morire...ragazzi miei...nei bordelli negli anni 30...cassol...altro che privè di oggi...
Facevano di quelle feste...e che belle donne...


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Giusto, la morale comune sul sesso cambia e si evolve. Alcune cose considerate disdicevoli e tabù cinquant'anni fa ora magari lo sono meno o non lo sono più.
> Ma anche in relazione a questo parametro la soggettività entra prepotentemente, così ci sono donne che oggi si rifiutano di praticare un rapporto orale e/o di riceverlo, per esempio, donne che praticano tranquillamente sesso a tre o più. Il tutto indipendentemente dagli uomini che si trovano dinanzi.


Praticare il sesso orale e riceverlo sono due cose diverse, vanno ad attingere a un universo simbolico diverso. Il sesso a tre chiesto da una donna mi sembra difficile, ma tutto può essere. Io parlo di me, e ti assicuro che la differenza l'ha sempre fatta il desiderio. Poi ovvio che ci sono i limiti personali, ma l'amore fa miracoli.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Praticare il sesso orale e riceverlo sono due cose diverse, vanno ad attingere a un universo simbolico diverso. Il sesso a tre chiesto da una donna mi sembra difficile, ma tutto può essere. Io parlo di me, e ti assicuro che la differenza l'ha sempre fatta il desiderio. Poi ovvio che ci sono i limiti personali, ma l'amore fa miracoli.


Poi facile parlare di sesso a tre eh?
Cosa siamo qui...la santissima trinità?
Il triangolo delle bernarde? Eh?
Esiste sesso a tre due uomini e una donna per fare il panino...
E due donne e un uomo...e lì apriti il sesamo...


----------



## Lostris (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero quel che dici, ma c'è un'antinomia.
> L'esperienza di mio nonno.
> Classe 1907.
> Ora secondo mio nonno, esisteva una morale sessuale differente per la donna a seconda che fosse la moglie, o una delle sue donnine da bordello.
> ...


Ciao full optional  :mrgreen:
Vero quello che dici, ammesso o non ammesso nel sesso dipendeva dalla 'categoria' di cui facevi parte.
La dicotomia era molto più forte allora, eppure se ci pensi ancora oggi molti (non tutti) uomini con l'amante osano di più, preferendo così anzichè chiedere alla moglie (poi c'è chi chiede e riceve picche, e allora..).
Anche per mia esperienza, lui con me si sentiva molto più 'libero' (pure troppo ...  ) e trasgressivo, e ciò non aveva nulla a che fare con la clandestinità.
Certo che tipo tuo nonno!!! :mrgreen:


----------

